# ... è veramente dura ...



## The Cheater (27 Febbraio 2012)

*... è veramente dura ...*

il tempo passa, devo dire anche velocemente ma paradossalmente è peggio perchè nulla cambia

sono tornato a casa da ormai più di 2 settimane, con le migliori intenzioni e la voglia di ricostruire...l'americana non la sento da ormai una ventina di giorni eppure il vuoto che sento dentro va a peggiorare

a casa va...diciamo bene...piccole complicità che riaffiorano, serenità che sembra tornare...attimi di forte desiderio di contatto, un abbraccio forte, carezze e tenerezze...senza alcuno sguardo triste o rancoroso...non come se nulla fosse accaduto ma come se facesse parte del gioco, come se ci si dicesse "ok, è successo ma vaffankulo, non si muore...ripartiamo"

momenti anche di forte scontro, piccoli rancori e stupide minacce...cattiverie e immediati pentimenti, il tutto inevitabile...ma poi intensità sessuale come e meglio di prima...sesso a volontà, appagante, gratificante, intenso e costantemente desiderato...ogni giorno quasi, un'ora circa nella quale ci si contorce l'un l'altra in maniera violenta e passionale...

eppure...cazzo...eppure...non passa minuto nel quale non pensi a LEI...
rapporto troncato...ci siamo anche oscurati su facebook...nessun contatto
ma le penso, ogni fottuto minuto del giorno...e non ce la faccio più...

non penso a lei in maniera triste...non sento gelosie per eventuali suoi nuovi interessi, non sento il peso della fine della storia...non mi rattrista l'idea del "poterla non vedere mai più"...non sento il dolore del "potevo fare questo" oppure il fastidio del "certe storie non hanno mai un bel finale"...NO, non sento e non vivo sofferenza, ma un profondo disagio e fastidio nel non riuscire e togliermela dalla testa concentrandomi unicamente sulla mia vita e sul mio matrimonio

è ancora troppo poco tempo...ci vorranno mesi, chissà forse anni...ma conoscendomi temo profondamente che nemmeno i decenni basteranno...si, perchè io sono uno che smaltisce le sofferenze in pochi giorni, in questo caso ribadisco il concetto per il quale NON SENTO dolore...ma il pensiero costante, anche sereno e soddisfatto su una storia vissuta, potrei anche portarmelo per tutta la vita...e purtroppo una conseguenza ce l'ha: non riesco a dare il massimo a mia moglie, che sta dando il meglio di se per ricominciare e che sta apprezzando i miei sforzi...ma non potrei MAI dirle cosa mi blocca, cosa ostruisce il mio lavoro...

le cose che ogni istante mi portano a lei sono troppe...insopportabili...basta un qualcosa in tv, basta vedere una immagine, sentire un qualcosa...chi conosce più dettagli della mia storia sa perfettamente che TROPPI aspetti di questa storia me li porterò per sempre...date, nomi, città, una serie impressionante di coincidenze che mi porterò per sempre e che rendono il tutto estremamente difficile da gestire

NO...non c'è tristezza...non c'è dolore e nemmeno rassegnazione...ma disagio si, profondo disagio...e la pesante sensazione di averla combinata grossa questa volta, grossa verso me stesso e verso il mio futuro, che oggi come mai mi appare pieno di interrogativi e incertezze...

mi manchi "little bitch"...mi manchi ma te ne devi andare dalla mia testa!!!


----------



## ciliegina (27 Febbraio 2012)

The Cheater ha detto:


> il tempo passa, devo dire anche velocemente ma paradossalmente è peggio perchè nulla cambia
> 
> sono tornato a casa da ormai più di 2 settimane, con le migliori intenzioni e la voglia di ricostruire...l'americana non la sento da ormai una ventina di giorni eppure il vuoto che sento dentro va a peggiorare
> 
> ...


Tu hai messo in parole la mia paura: non c'è giorno, anzi minuto, che io non pensi che mio marito stia con la mente LI'. Lui nega, ma come credergli? E da qui poi tutta una serie di mie paranoie che il suo comportamento, ormai amorevole, non riesce a evitare. Penso sempre con più insistenza alla separazione, perchè da quando l'ho scoperto lui ha VOLUTO interrompere quella storia, ma in cuor suo l'ha fatto? Non siamo mai stati un giorno lontani, da settembre a oggi, e con il senno di poi dico che sia stato un bene. All'inizio la mia poca lucidità e il fortissimo dolore mi avrebbero portato a ritornare suiu miei passi immediatamente. Ora è diverso: sono più tranquilla, affronterei un distacco con più consapevolezza, non senza soffrire, ma sapendo di andare incontro alla verità.


----------



## exStermy (27 Febbraio 2012)

The Cheater ha detto:


> il tempo passa, devo dire anche velocemente ma paradossalmente è peggio perchè nulla cambia
> 
> sono tornato a casa da ormai più di 2 settimane, con le migliori intenzioni e la voglia di ricostruire...l'americana non la sento da ormai una ventina di giorni eppure il vuoto che sento dentro va a peggiorare
> 
> ...


Prendo spunto per chiarirmi....

quanto questo nuovo riciulare vieppiu' aumentato e beati con il "vecchio" partner dipende da una sorta di transfer esso in atto magari a propria insaputa?

mi spieco.....non si rischia di ciulare pensando all'amante impossibile o irrangiungibile?

io nel caso sarei dubbioso a mille...


----------



## lothar57 (27 Febbraio 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> Prendo spunto per chiarirmi....
> 
> quanto questo nuovo riciulare vieppiu' aumentato e beati con il "vecchio" partner dipende da una sorta di transfer esso in atto magari a propria insaputa?
> 
> ...



te lo sapro'dire...finita sul nascere  storia importante..sono due ore che non penso ad altro..


----------



## Ewy (27 Febbraio 2012)

The Cheater ha detto:


> il tempo passa, devo dire anche velocemente ma paradossalmente è peggio perchè nulla cambia
> 
> sono tornato a casa da ormai più di 2 settimane, con le migliori intenzioni e la voglia di ricostruire...l'americana non la sento da ormai una ventina di giorni eppure il vuoto che sento dentro va a peggiorare
> 
> ...


Alcuni anni orsono ebbi la mia prima esperienza extraconiugale, all'epoca avevo 48 anni, ci innamorammo entrambi.
Non ci sarebbe stata storia futura, troppe complicazioni, decidemmo quindi di dare un taglio netto. Ho vissuto le tue stesse emozioni e sofferenze, conosco il dolore allo stomaco che ti assale al pensiero di lei, l'ultimo pensiero prima di addormentarti e il primo del risveglio, mi appariva in continuazione ed era un dolore insopportabile, avrei voluto chiamarla, rivederla, ma, decisi che era finita, continuare la nostra relazione sarebbe stato deleterio per la mia famiglia, per lei, amavo mia moglie ma non era LE! Conosco la fase del transfert e non solo quando facevo sesso con mia moglie ma in tutte le cose anche le piu' stupide che mia mia moglie faceva io la paragonavo all'altra. Mi dicevo che non poteva finire cosi', lei non si faceva sentire e mi mancava terribilmente, poi lentamente quasi senza accorgemene quando mi tornava in mente non provavo piu' quelle fitte iniziali. Con mia moglie andava ottimamente, meglio di prima ma mi mancava quella passione e coinvolgimento e tu sai di cosa parlo. Poi per caso conobbi una ragazza che mi fece provare le stesse emozioni...non pensai quasi piu' all'altra, e se ci pensavo era solo un dolce ricordo. Voglio dire con questo che chi ha provato come noi queste emozioni non riuscira' a riprovarle mai piu' in vita se non con una nuova persona. Adesso vivo regolarmente nuove storielle di 5/6 mesi ma non mi innamoro piu'.


----------



## Mab (27 Febbraio 2012)

Francamente non so cosa consigliare. Sono convinta intimamente che l'ossessione per l'altra nasca dal fatto che è un amore impossibile e lontano, ma questo non toglie che non faccia male ugualmente.
Trovo tutto questo profondamente ingiusto nei confronti di tua moglie e non vorrei mai trovarmi al suo posto.
Cheater voglio dirti che subire un tradimento è già infinitamente doloroso, che anche lei sta facendo i salti mortali per andare avanti e dimenticare... tornare a metà, o tornare e poi ripensarci, tornare e non riuscire a dare tutto è di nuovo un tradimento: di fiducia, di promesse, di intenti.


----------



## Diletta (27 Febbraio 2012)

The Cheater ha detto:


> *il tempo passa, devo dire anche velocemente ma paradossalmente è peggio perchè nulla cambia*
> 
> sono tornato a casa da ormai più di 2 settimane, con le migliori intenzioni e la voglia di ricostruire...l'americana non la sento da ormai una ventina di giorni eppure il vuoto che sento dentro va a peggiorare
> 
> ...




Ti capisco sul tempo che passa e che ti avvilisce vedendo che nulla cambia...ma venti giorni da che non la senti non sono nulla per favorire il distacco emotivo, ci vorrà tanto tanto tempo...ma lo intuisci bene.

Sul sesso super: è capitato anche a noi dopo il fattaccio e la cosa è perdurata mesi, sembra quasi una reazione ad un evento sconvolgente, uno sfogo, un liberarsi di tutta quell'energia che si ha dentro. Era bellissimo, ma faceva quasi paura da quanto era "eccessivo", un qualcosa che ripensandoci ora, aveva un che di innaturale, al di sopra delle righe, anche per noi che siamo molto passionali.
Poi, è arrivata la calma, e con essa il disagio da parte mia, il mancato desiderio di farlo con lui, colui che mi ha fatto del male e che continua a farmi soffrire, come fosse una presa di coscienza arrivata dopo un anno dal fattaccio.
Non siamo mai al sicuro dopo fatti del genere che incidono profondamente nell'animo delle persone, specie se queste sono sensibili, e io, ahimé, sono tra queste.
Ti auguro che a te non succeda un cambiamento di rotta da parte di tua moglie, che mi appare davvero una gran donna, capace di gestire la situazione sapendo cosa vuole dalla vita. Perché lei ha già scelto. Anche qui però non posso non dirti che la scelta fatta potrebbe in futuro vacillare e anche lei potrebbe riavere dei dubbi e tornare sulle sue posizioni, anche se mi appare forte e determinata.

Non volevo scoraggiarti, ma purtroppo l'ho fatto e l'ho fatto inconsciamente perché ti assicuro che non avrei mai ipotizzato che potesse essere così ardua una ricostruzione decisa in modo consapevole da me.  
Paradossalmente, sono convinta che sia molto più facile per chi è meno coinvolto affettivamente, sostanzialmente per chi ama meno e quindi per chi ha puntato nel matrimonio su altri elementi.
Per chi, come me, ha fatto un matrimonio d'amore, sono guai, guai seri e non so se a questo punto ci leverò le gambe senza ammaccature.

Per la tua "little bitch" (ma come, la chiami così??) spero per te che avvenga il miracolo, altrimenti la vedo dura anche per te.


----------



## exStermy (27 Febbraio 2012)

lothar57 ha detto:


> te lo sapro'dire...finita sul nascere  storia importante..sono due ore che non penso ad altro..


Tempo futuro?????

ma nun eri gia' a meta' dell'elenco telefonico?

ahahahahahah


----------



## Diletta (27 Febbraio 2012)

Ewy ha detto:


> Alcuni anni orsono ebbi la mia prima esperienza extraconiugale, all'epoca avevo 48 anni, ci innamorammo entrambi.
> Non ci sarebbe stata storia futura, troppe complicazioni, decidemmo quindi di dare un taglio netto. Ho vissuto le tue stesse emozioni e sofferenze, conosco il dolore allo stomaco che ti assale al pensiero di lei, l'ultimo pensiero prima di addormentarti e il primo del risveglio, mi appariva in continuazione ed era un dolore insopportabile, avrei voluto chiamarla, rivederla, ma, decisi che era finita, continuare la nostra relazione sarebbe stato deleterio per la mia famiglia, per lei, amavo mia moglie ma non era LE! Conosco la fase del transfert e non solo quando facevo sesso con mia moglie ma in tutte le cose anche le piu' stupide che mia mia moglie faceva io la paragonavo all'altra. Mi dicevo che non poteva finire cosi', lei non si faceva sentire e mi mancava terribilmente, poi lentamente quasi senza accorgemene quando mi tornava in mente non provavo piu' quelle fitte iniziali. Con mia moglie andava ottimamente, meglio di prima ma mi mancava quella passione e coinvolgimento e tu sai di cosa parlo. Poi per caso conobbi una ragazza che mi fece provare le stesse emozioni...non pensai quasi piu' all'altra, e se ci pensavo era solo un dolce ricordo. Voglio dire con questo che chi ha provato come noi queste emozioni non riuscira' a riprovarle mai piu' in vita se non con una nuova persona. *Adesso vivo regolarmente nuove storielle di 5/6 mesi ma non mi innamoro piu'.*




...e bravo!!
Continuiamo così a fare tutto quello che ci pare e piace per soddisfare le nostre voglie e appagare il nostro egoismo.
Così si fa...complimenti!
E la povera ignara e cornutissima moglie che fa? Aspetta il tuo rientro a casa per darti il bacio di benvenuto, pensando di avere un brav'uomo accanto?

Se ho ipotizzato una situazione non veritiera, ti faccio in questo caso le mie scuse in anticipo.


----------



## Diletta (27 Febbraio 2012)

lothar57 ha detto:


> te lo sapro'dire...*finita sul nascere  storia importante..sono due ore che non penso ad altro.*.




...e me lo posso immaginare come doveva essere importante quella storia!

Lothar, ma fammi il piacere, che quando scrivi ste cavolate ti si allunga il naso come a Pinocchio!


----------



## exStermy (27 Febbraio 2012)

Diletta ha detto:


> ...e me lo posso immaginare come doveva essere importante quella storia!
> 
> Lothar, ma fammi il piacere, che quando scrivi ste cavolate ti si allunga il naso come a Pinocchio!


non e' il naso, Dile'...

ahahahahah


----------



## Mari'_ (27 Febbraio 2012)

Mab ha detto:


> Francamente non so cosa consigliare. Sono convinta intimamente che l'ossessione per l'altra nasca dal fatto che è un amore impossibile e lontano, ma questo non toglie che non faccia male ugualmente.
> Trovo tutto questo profondamente ingiusto nei confronti di tua moglie e non vorrei mai trovarmi al suo posto.
> Cheater voglio dirti che  * subire un tradimento è già infinitamente doloroso , che anche lei sta facendo i salti mortali per andare avanti e dimenticare... *  tornare a metà, o tornare e poi ripensarci, tornare e non riuscire a dare tutto è di nuovo un tradimento: di fiducia, di promesse, di intenti.



Tutto giusto Mab (benritrovata) quello che non mi torna e' la mancanza totale di "Rimorso", pensano e sentono SOLO al loro dolore di storia finita/troncata ma quello che provano le mogli se ne infischiano, ci camminano sopra con grande disinvoltura.  



Questo determina il loro   feroce "EGOISMO".


----------



## JON (27 Febbraio 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> non e' il naso, Dile'...
> 
> ahahahahah


:rotfl:


----------



## lothar57 (27 Febbraio 2012)

Diletta ha detto:


> ...e me lo posso immaginare come doveva essere importante quella storia!
> 
> Lothar, ma fammi il piacere, che quando scrivi ste cavolate ti si allunga il naso come a Pinocchio!


cara Diletta era donna importante,in tutto,grande classe,eleganza,portamento..cultura,eravamo 2 gocce d'acqua..moglie personaggio importantissimo e notissimo...poverina l'altra e'poca roba,,pensa che firma prima cognome poi nome..dico io si puo???no e stasera la mando..cosi'divento single..


----------



## Simy (27 Febbraio 2012)

lothar57 ha detto:


> cara Diletta era donna importante,in tutto,grande classe,eleganza,portamento..cultura,eravamo *2 gocce d'acqua*..moglie personaggio importantissimo e notissimo...*poverina l'altra e'poca roba*,,pensa che firma prima cognome poi nome..dico io si puo???no e stasera la mando..*cosi'divento single*..


annamo bene....quindi molli pure tua moglie?


----------



## exStermy (27 Febbraio 2012)

lothar57 ha detto:


> cara Diletta era donna importante,in tutto,grande classe,eleganza,portamento..cultura,eravamo 2 gocce d'acqua..moglie personaggio importantissimo e notissimo...poverina l'altra e'poca roba,,pensa che firma prima cognome poi nome..dico io si puo???no e stasera la mando..cosi'divento single..


Hai mai pensato a farle fa' prima, i quiz a crocette pe' risparmia' tempo?

ahahahahahah


----------



## elena_ (27 Febbraio 2012)

Ewy ha detto:


> Alcuni anni orsono ebbi la mia prima esperienza extraconiugale, all'epoca avevo 48 anni, ci innamorammo entrambi.
> Non ci sarebbe stata storia futura, troppe complicazioni, decidemmo quindi di dare un taglio netto. Ho vissuto le tue stesse emozioni e sofferenze, conosco il dolore allo stomaco che ti assale al pensiero di lei, l'ultimo pensiero prima di addormentarti e il primo del risveglio, mi appariva in continuazione ed era un dolore insopportabile, avrei voluto chiamarla, rivederla, ma, decisi che era finita, continuare la nostra relazione sarebbe stato deleterio per la mia famiglia, per lei, amavo mia moglie ma non era LE! Conosco la fase del transfert e non solo quando facevo sesso con mia moglie ma in tutte le cose anche le piu' stupide che mia mia moglie faceva io la paragonavo all'altra. Mi dicevo che non poteva finire cosi', lei non si faceva sentire e mi mancava terribilmente, poi lentamente quasi senza accorgemene quando mi tornava in mente non provavo piu' quelle fitte iniziali. Con mia moglie andava ottimamente, meglio di prima ma mi mancava quella passione e coinvolgimento e tu sai di cosa parlo. Poi per caso conobbi una ragazza che mi fece provare le stesse emozioni...non pensai quasi piu' all'altra, e se ci pensavo era solo un dolce ricordo. Voglio dire con questo che chi ha provato come noi queste emozioni non riuscira' a riprovarle mai piu' in vita se non con una nuova persona. Adesso vivo regolarmente nuove storielle di 5/6 mesi ma non mi innamoro piu'.


se va bene a tua moglie va ben per te...


----------



## contepinceton (27 Febbraio 2012)

The Cheater ha detto:


> il tempo passa, devo dire anche velocemente ma paradossalmente è peggio perchè nulla cambia
> 
> sono tornato a casa da ormai più di 2 settimane, con le migliori intenzioni e la voglia di ricostruire...l'americana non la sento da ormai una ventina di giorni eppure il vuoto che sento dentro va a peggiorare
> 
> ...


Sai una cosa?
La fai più grossa di quel che è!
Anch'io pensavo certe cose...
Poi ho visto che è più facile di quanto sembra...eh?

E scopri che ci sono montagne di cose che vivono solo nella nostra testa e che nulla hanno a che vedere con la realtà oggettiva!

Basta dirsi...Embè allora?
Eccomi qua...fatta anche questa e amen.


----------



## elena_ (27 Febbraio 2012)

The Cheater ha detto:


> mi manchi "little bitch"...mi manchi ma te ne devi andare dalla mia testa!!!


scrivendone qui 
anziché altrove
stai già allontanandola dalla tua testa


----------



## Diletta (27 Febbraio 2012)

lothar57 ha detto:


> cara Diletta era donna importante,in tutto,grande classe,eleganza,portamento..cultura,eravamo 2 gocce d'acqua..moglie personaggio importantissimo e notissimo...poverina l'altra e'poca roba,,pensa che firma prima cognome poi nome..dico io si puo???no e stasera la mando..cosi'divento single..



...oh, come mi dispiace, se eravamo vicini venivo io ad asciugarti le lacrimucce!

Per l'altra: fai bene, chi firma prima cognome poi nome ha sempre messo un certo disagio anche a me...liberatene!


----------



## free (27 Febbraio 2012)

lothar57 ha detto:


> cara Diletta era donna importante,in tutto,grande classe,eleganza,portamento..cultura,eravamo 2 gocce d'acqua..moglie personaggio importantissimo e notissimo...*poverina l'altra e'poca roba*,,pensa che firma prima cognome poi nome..dico io si puo???no e stasera la mando..cosi'divento single..


ma non avevi mai descritto così l'altra! anzi...


----------



## Diletta (27 Febbraio 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Sai una cosa?
> *La fai più grossa di quel che è!*
> Anch'io pensavo certe cose...
> Poi ho visto che è più facile di quanto sembra...eh?
> ...




La fa più grossa di quel che è perché anche lui è un patetico sentimentalone romantico (non me ne volere Cheater per il patetico).
Chi è simile a lui sa che non lo fa apposta...
Come si fa a liberarci di questo fardello che sembrerebbe essere la nostra natura? Si potrà arginare in qualche modo, io lo vorrei tanto.

D'accordo sul fatto che vivono nella nostra testa, ma è quel "vivono" il problema...dobbiamo sopprimerle.
Che dici....organizzo una strafeexpedition?


----------



## contepinceton (27 Febbraio 2012)

Diletta ha detto:


> La fa più grossa di quel che è perché anche lui è un patetico sentimentalone romantico (non me ne volere Cheater per il patetico).
> Chi è simile a lui sa che non lo fa apposta...
> Come si fa a liberarci di questo fardello che sembrerebbe essere la nostra natura? Si potrà arginare in qualche modo, io lo vorrei tanto.
> 
> ...


Mia cara...
Curare i propri interessi...no?

Per esempio mi dispiace ma non sono disposto che qualsiasi problema di natura legato al pensiero di un'altra persona mi distolga dalla concentrazione mentale che mi serve per stare con me stesso quando impatto la materia suono.

Una mia amica mi ha aiutato tantissimo con i suoi pensieri sulla meditazione.

E' bello anche auto prendersi per il culo certe volte eh?

Ti dici...
Ma dei ma guarda che donnetta che sono a fare di queste cagate una questione di stato...
Mi struggo e mi dolgo per cose che in pratica dovrebbero essere NULLA per una donna come me!

Pensi troppo a lui.
Pensa più a te stessa.

Fai un viaggio...
Stacca la spina...

E se lui recrimina li dici...
Ohi ciccio non hai qualcuna delle tue troie per le mani?
Mi sono rotta sai di essere tutta per te...
Adesso giustamente SONO TUTTA PER ME.

Tu prova e poi mi dici...


----------



## Niko74 (27 Febbraio 2012)

free ha detto:


> ma non avevi mai descritto così l'altra! anzi...


Mi hai tolto le parole di bocca, stavo per scriverlo io.
Ricordo benissimo che all'inizio questa "poverina" era anche lei rigorosamente di gran classe, colta e bla bla....adesso è "poca roba"...eppure è sempre la stessa persona.

Semplicemente si sarà stufato di lei.


----------



## Non Registrato (27 Febbraio 2012)

lothar57 ha detto:


> cara Diletta era donna importante,in tutto,grande classe,eleganza,portamento..cultura,eravamo 2 gocce d'acqua..moglie personaggio importantissimo e notissimo...poverina l'altra e'poca roba,,pensa che firma prima cognome poi nome..dico io si puo???no e stasera la mando..cosi'divento single..


ma di quale parti lothar? la giovine o la nuova
e perchè hai chiuso con al nuova
che casinos tarti dietro

rossi

ps: io prosegio mio itnento ama tlro si fa srntire
gli volgio bene e spero capisca
ma con mio marito..mica tanto
è sempre un po' stronzo ecco
bello coem il sole es tronzo
rossi


----------



## Ewy (27 Febbraio 2012)

elena_ ha detto:


> se va bene a tua moglie va ben per te...


Alla mia tenerissima eta' di 54 anni e con un matrimonio di 30 alle spalle, 3 figli e nipoti annessi, credo di non essere perseguibile. Amo mia moglie e sono ricambiato ma, la passione...quella vera, quella che toglie il respiro si e' spenta, rimane l'amore dolce, bellissimo! Mia moglie ha smesso da tempo di indossare il baby doll...lo ha sostituito con la vestaglia della nonna, mettiamo anche che parecchie sere si addormenta ronfando sdraiata sul divano, a volte me la dimentico li', e' stanca poverina, la capisco. Lei non sospetta e non sa' nulla e perche' dovrei dirglielo? una botta di vita ogni tanto ritempra il fisico e la mente.


----------



## Non Registrato (27 Febbraio 2012)

Ewy ha detto:


> Alcuni anni orsono ebbi la mia prima esperienza extraconiugale, all'epoca avevo 48 anni, ci innamorammo entrambi.
> Non ci sarebbe stata storia futura, troppe complicazioni, decidemmo quindi di dare un taglio netto. Ho vissuto le tue stesse emozioni e sofferenze, conosco il dolore allo stomaco che ti assale al pensiero di lei, l'ultimo pensiero prima di addormentarti e il primo del risveglio, mi appariva in continuazione ed era un dolore insopportabile, avrei voluto chiamarla, rivederla, ma, decisi che era finita, continuare la nostra relazione sarebbe stato deleterio per la mia famiglia, per lei, amavo mia moglie ma non era LE! Conosco la fase del transfert e non solo quando facevo sesso con mia moglie ma in tutte le cose anche le piu' stupide che mia mia moglie faceva io la paragonavo all'altra. Mi dicevo che non poteva finire cosi', lei non si faceva sentire e mi mancava terribilmente, poi lentamente quasi senza accorgemene quando mi tornava in mente non provavo piu' quelle fitte iniziali. Con mia moglie andava ottimamente, meglio di prima ma mi mancava quella passione e coinvolgimento e tu sai di cosa parlo. Poi per caso conobbi una ragazza che mi fece provare le stesse emozioni...non pensai quasi piu' all'altra, e se ci pensavo era solo un dolce ricordo. Voglio dire con questo che chi ha provato come noi queste emozioni non riuscira' a riprovarle mai piu' in vita se non con una nuova persona. Adesso vivo regolarmente nuove storielle di 5/6 mesi ma non mi innamoro piu'.


Ewy allora è normale tutto quello che provo
A me lui  manca da morire ma non prossima x gioire noi rendere infelici i altre persone che ci amano
Anche mio marito credo mi ami a modo suo
Quindi teniamo duro
Non so come s ia lui se gli dovessi mancare dice che non me lo dirà
E me lui manca e spero passi
Tanto era una cosa ingestibile.
rossi


----------



## Diletta (27 Febbraio 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Mia cara...
> Curare i propri interessi...no?
> 
> Per esempio mi dispiace ma non sono disposto che qualsiasi problema di natura legato al pensiero di un'altra persona mi distolga dalla concentrazione mentale che mi serve per stare con me stesso quando impatto la materia suono.
> ...





Sì, penso ANCORA troppo a lui, ma sento anche che il RISCATTO è vicino...
Lui le troie per le mani ora non ce l'ha, ma fa anche presto, come tutti voialtri, ad avercele, e forse è tempo che si combatta ad armi pari, c'è troppo squilibrio ora nel nostro rapporto, lui è troppo in vantaggio...e a me questa cosa mi fa rabbia, mi vedo perdente.
Perché mi devo vedere così quando dovrei essere fiera della mia "integrità", come leggo molti qui che lo sono?
Perché mi sarebbe piaciuto che quando ha dovuto vuotare il sacco lo vedessi pietrificare raccontando qualche mio succulento aneddoto?
Della serie: ...allora, se lo vuoi proprio sapere....
Chi si crede di essere lui?
Ma gliela faccio vedere io la donna devota anni '60!! 
L'ho sempre pensato che non ero una persona mansueta.

P.s. sono in delirio...


----------



## Ewy (27 Febbraio 2012)

Diletta ha detto:


> ...e bravo!!
> Continuiamo così a fare tutto quello che ci pare e piace per soddisfare le nostre voglie e appagare il nostro egoismo.
> Così si fa...complimenti!
> E la povera ignara e cornutissima moglie che fa? Aspetta il tuo rientro a casa per darti il bacio di benvenuto, pensando di avere un brav'uomo accanto?
> ...


Scusa, leggo con ritardo il tuo intervento, copio e incollo la risposta che ho dato a Elena, 
Alla mia tenerissima eta' di 54 anni e con un matrimonio di 30 alle spalle, 3 figli e nipoti annessi, credo di non essere perseguibile. Amo mia moglie e sono ricambiato ma, la passione...quella vera, quella che toglie il respiro si e' spenta, rimane l'amore dolce, bellissimo! Mia moglie ha smesso da tempo di indossare il baby doll...lo ha sostituito con la vestaglia della nonna, mettiamo anche che parecchie sere si addormenta ronfando sdraiata sul divano, a volte me la dimentico li', e' stanca poverina, la capisco. Lei non sospetta e non sa' nulla e perche' dovrei dirglielo? una botta di vita ogni tanto ritempra il fisico e la mente.


----------



## elena_ (27 Febbraio 2012)

Ewy ha detto:


> Alla mia tenerissima eta' di 54 anni e con un matrimonio di 30 alle spalle, 3 figli e nipoti annessi, credo di non essere perseguibile. Amo mia moglie e sono ricambiato ma, la passione...quella vera, quella che toglie il respiro si e' spenta, rimane l'amore dolce, bellissimo! Mia moglie ha smesso da tempo di indossare il baby doll...lo ha sostituito con la vestaglia della nonna, mettiamo anche che parecchie sere si addormenta ronfando sdraiata sul divano, a volte me la dimentico li', e' stanca poverina, la capisco. *Lei non sospetta e non sa' nulla* e perche' dovrei dirglielo? una botta di vita ogni tanto ritempra il fisico e la mente.


a proposito del grassetto la penso esattamente come Niko
che cioè ci sono molte persone che, per quieto vivere, preferiscono fare come le tre scimmiette
ma ripeto contenta lei contento tu contenti tutti


----------



## exStermy (27 Febbraio 2012)

Ewy ha detto:


> Lei non sospetta e non sa' nulla e perche' dovrei dirglielo? una botta di vita ogni tanto ritempra il fisico e la mente.


Beh se sei capace di sostenere il suo sguardo fisso negli occhi, continua pure....

pero' punti nun ne guadagni...anzi...


----------



## JON (27 Febbraio 2012)

Ewy ha detto:


> Scusa, leggo con ritardo il tuo intervento, copio e incollo la risposta che ho dato a Elena,
> Alla mia tenerissima eta' di 54 anni e con un matrimonio di 30 alle spalle, 3 figli e nipoti annessi, credo di non essere perseguibile. Amo mia moglie e sono ricambiato ma, la passione...quella vera, quella che toglie il respiro si e' spenta, rimane l'amore dolce, bellissimo! Mia moglie ha smesso da tempo di indossare il baby doll...lo ha sostituito con la vestaglia della nonna, mettiamo anche che parecchie sere si addormenta ronfando sdraiata sul divano, a volte me la dimentico li', e' stanca poverina, la capisco. Lei non sospetta e non sa' nulla e perche' dovrei dirglielo? una botta di vita ogni tanto ritempra il fisico e la mente.


Scusa ma non è che piuttosto dovresti dirglielo...semmai dovresti dire che speri che lei non lo scopra.

Sembri cosi libero di agire da far sembrare tua moglie beata nella sua inconsapevolezza. Più che tradirla forse ti approfitti impunemente della situazione.


----------



## contepinceton (27 Febbraio 2012)

Ewy ha detto:


> Alla mia tenerissima eta' di 54 anni e con un matrimonio di 30 alle spalle, 3 figli e nipoti annessi, credo di non essere perseguibile. Amo mia moglie e sono ricambiato ma, la passione...quella vera, quella che toglie il respiro si e' spenta, rimane l'amore dolce, bellissimo! Mia moglie ha smesso da tempo di indossare il baby doll...lo ha sostituito con la vestaglia della nonna, mettiamo anche che parecchie sere si addormenta ronfando sdraiata sul divano, a volte me la dimentico li', e' stanca poverina, la capisco. Lei non sospetta e non sa' nulla e perche' dovrei dirglielo? una botta di vita ogni tanto ritempra il fisico e la mente.


ANche perchè lei "lo sa" "come sei"...
La moglie è la moglie...
Ok?


----------



## contepinceton (27 Febbraio 2012)

JON ha detto:


> Scusa ma non è che piuttosto dovresti dirglielo...semmai dovresti dire che speri che lei non lo scopra.
> 
> Sembri cosi libero di agire da far sembrare tua moglie beata nella sua inconsapevolezza. Più che tradirla forse ti approfitti impunemente della situazione.


No lui fa il gioco di sua moglie...
Le mogli sono bravissime a farti credere che non sentono e non vedono...
Ma intanto dentro loro stesse...
Conoscono i loro polli...


----------



## elena_ (27 Febbraio 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> No lui fa il gioco di sua moglie...
> Le mogli sono bravissime a farti credere che non sentono e non vedono...
> Ma intanto dentro loro stesse...
> Conoscono i loro polli...


c.v.d.
se Niko lo dice
e Conte conferma
non ci possono essere più dubbi


----------



## Eliade (27 Febbraio 2012)

Mab ha detto:


> Francamente non so cosa consigliare. Sono convinta intimamente che l'ossessione per l'altra nasca dal fatto che è un amore impossibile e lontano, ma questo non toglie che non faccia male ugualmente.
> Trovo tutto questo profondamente ingiusto nei confronti di tua moglie e non vorrei mai trovarmi al suo posto.
> Cheater voglio dirti che subire un tradimento è già infinitamente doloroso, che anche lei sta facendo i salti mortali per andare avanti e dimenticare... tornare a metà, o tornare e poi ripensarci, tornare e non riuscire a dare tutto è di nuovo un tradimento: di fiducia, di promesse, di intenti.


 Quoto.




The Cheater ha detto:


> è ancora troppo poco tempo...ci vorranno mesi, chissà forse anni...ma conoscendomi temo profondamente che nemmeno i decenni basteranno...si, perchè io sono uno che smaltisce le sofferenze in pochi giorni, in questo caso ribadisco il concetto per il quale NON SENTO dolore...ma il pensiero costante, anche sereno e soddisfatto su una storia vissuta, potrei anche portarmelo per tutta la vita...e purtroppo una conseguenza ce l'ha: non riesco a dare il massimo a mia moglie, che sta dando il meglio di se per ricominciare e che sta apprezzando i miei sforzi...ma non potrei MAI dirle cosa mi blocca, cosa ostruisce il mio lavoro...


Era questo che dicevo.
Ma come pretendi di ricominciare a ricostruire con tua moglie...se non ne sei pianamente convinto? 
Ti stai forzando in una scelta che non senti da profondo del cuore, altrimenti non ti sarebbe così difficile.
Già quando si è convinti è difficilissimo, figurati quando si è come te.
Il fatto che facciate un grande sesso, non significa nulla. Sarà che preferisci un matrimonio col sesso, ecc...ma questa è la prova evidente che non basta e che è solo una minuscola e quasi insignificante parte del lavoro...
Continuo a pensare che sia profondamente offensivo/ingiusto nei confronti di tua moglie.

Hai mai pensato semplicemente di separarti da tua moglie e vivere una storia a distanza con l'americana? 
Lei accetterebbe?
Oppure lasciarle entrambe?


----------



## JON (27 Febbraio 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> No lui fa il gioco di sua moglie...
> Le mogli sono bravissime a farti credere che non sentono e non vedono...
> Ma intanto dentro loro stesse...
> Conoscono i loro polli...


Si, a volte è cosi....può essere.

Ma se non fosse cosi? Capisci il ruolo che lei acquisirebbe?


----------



## Sbriciolata (27 Febbraio 2012)

JON ha detto:


> Si, a volte è cosi....può essere.
> 
> Ma se non fosse cosi? Capisci il ruolo che lei acquisirebbe?


quello della nonnina con la vestaglia che si addormenta la sera sul divano. Forse è stanca, magari aiuta i figli con i nipoti. Perchè lei è una nonna, sai?


----------



## contepinceton (27 Febbraio 2012)

JON ha detto:


> Si, a volte è cosi....può essere.
> 
> Ma se non fosse cosi? Capisci il ruolo che lei acquisirebbe?


Allora convivi con una donna per 30 anni...
E poi ti accorgerai che lei "sa" tutto di te...
Senza neanche che le parli...

O per lo meno mi baso sulla mia esperienza.

La convivenza.

Per esempio io penso che Diletta nel suo cuore..."sapeva" com'era il mariuolo...ma si è sempre augurata che il suo fosse un brutto pensiero da cuore di donna...oppure pensava...ah con il mio amore lo cambierò...
Se non scopriva niente era meglio per lui e anche per lei...

Di fatto...
Pensiamoci!
C'è tutta una fetta di vita del coniuge CHE non viviamo con lui..
Per il semplice fatto che non ci siamo...
Al massimo questa fetta viene raccontata...

Ma chi può dire che un fatto narrato sia uguale a quello che si è vissuto?


----------



## Sole (27 Febbraio 2012)

Eliade ha detto:


> Il fatto che facciate un grande sesso, non significa nulla. Sarà che preferisci un matrimonio col sesso, ecc...ma questa è la prova evidente che non basta e che è solo una minuscola e quasi insignificante parte del lavoro...


Sono d'accordo.

Il sesso è una cosa, l'amore un'altra. Il fatto che in una coppia ci sia una grande intesa sessuale e un'intimità appagante  è una solo una variabile, una delle tante. Come posso fare del sesso fantastico con un amante senza amarlo, così posso farlo con mio marito, a maggior ragione se c'è conoscenza e confidenza reciproca.

Però mi rendo conto che quando il sesso funziona siamo portati a pensare che vada tutto bene e mettere in discussione una storia è più difficile.


----------



## Diletta (27 Febbraio 2012)

Ewy ha detto:


> Scusa, leggo con ritardo il tuo intervento, copio e incollo la risposta che ho dato a Elena,
> Alla mia tenerissima eta' di 54 anni e con un matrimonio di 30 alle spalle, 3 figli e nipoti annessi, credo di non essere perseguibile. Amo mia moglie e sono ricambiato ma, la passione...quella vera, quella che toglie il respiro si e' spenta, rimane l'amore dolce, bellissimo! Mia moglie ha smesso da tempo di indossare il baby doll...lo ha sostituito con la vestaglia della nonna, mettiamo anche che parecchie sere si addormenta ronfando sdraiata sul divano, a volte me la dimentico li', e' stanca poverina, la capisco. Lei non sospetta e non sa' nulla e perche' dovrei dirglielo? una botta di vita ogni tanto ritempra il fisico e la mente.



Allora, Ewy, non voglio farti nessuna morale anche perché per primo la dovrei fare a mio marito, e non gliela faccio neanche a lui.
Il tuo primo post mi aveva dato l'occasione per sfogarmi bonariamente.

Mio marito la pensa esattamente come te in tema di divagazioni e distrazioni in un matrimonio di lunga data, anche se il nostro ha meno anni rispetto al tuo, ma sono sempre parecchi.
Me lo dice con una disinvoltura da non credere, ormai lo sanno anche i muri di casa che lui non ci vedrebbe niente di male a farsi un'avventura ogni tanto, ed è convinto che così facciano tutti.
La sua sfortuna è stata quella di farsi beccare con le mani nel sacco.
Io l'ho capita la situazione cercando di mettermi nella testa di voi uomini, e ci sono anche riuscita, sforzandomi non poco, con la ragione, ma il casino che ne è derivato è stato abnorme (tanti altarini scoperti...)  
Quindi: il consiglio che ti dò è quello di stare in campana per non farti MAI beccare, altrimenti è la fine del quieto vivere, perché, vedi, a nessuna piace sapere che c'è, o c'è stato, il terzo incomodo, ogni moglie vuole sentirsi esclusiva per il proprio uomo, anche se è abbastanza utopistica e ingenua come idea.

Ma una domanda te la voglio fare: se tua moglie si togliesse quella vestaglietta e si prendesse cura di te sessualmente facendoti sentire desiderato etc. etc...lei potrebbe bastarti? O il richiamo del NUOVO sarebbe comunque predominante, a prescindere dai suoi "sforzi"?
Così, tanto per avere un'idea di quello che mi potrebbe aspettare a breve, perché io faccio un semplice ragionamento: non gli sono bastata da giovane, nonostante un sesso super, di qui in avanti te lo immagini cosa succederà?
Se così è (come credo), allora mi arrendo, e poco importa se noi abbiamo un'intesa che fa ancora scintille dopo tanti anni (capisco che sia una fortuna), ma se questa non basta...e ci vuole la novità, magari della giovinezza, qui mi fermo... 

Ergo: bisogna che mi ingegni in qualche modo anch'io...perché io di corna non ne voglio proprio più, mi hanno rotto!!


----------



## Sbriciolata (27 Febbraio 2012)

Sole ha detto:


> Sono d'accordo.
> 
> Il sesso è una cosa, l'amore un'altra. Il fatto che in una coppia ci sia una grande intesa sessuale e un'intimità appagante è una solo una variabile, una delle tante. Come posso fare del sesso fantastico con un amante senza amarlo, così posso farlo con mio marito, a maggior ragione se c'è conoscenza e confidenza reciproca.
> 
> Però mi rendo conto che quando il sesso funziona siamo portati a pensare che vada tutto bene e mettere in discussione una storia è più difficile.


:up::up::up:


----------



## lunaiena (27 Febbraio 2012)

The Cheater ha detto:


> il tempo passa, devo dire anche velocemente ma paradossalmente è peggio perchè nulla cambia
> 
> sono tornato a casa da ormai più di 2 settimane, con le migliori intenzioni e la voglia di ricostruire...l'americana non la sento da ormai una ventina di giorni eppure il vuoto che sento dentro va a peggiorare
> 
> ...



Se non fosse così lontana sarestoi tornato a casa?


----------



## JON (27 Febbraio 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> quello della nonnina con la vestaglia che si addormenta la sera sul divano. Forse è stanca, magari aiuta i figli con i nipoti. Perchè lei è una nonna, sai?


Ecco. Secondo me lei non ha ne il tempo ne lo stato mentale di accorgersi dei movimenti del marito. E una nonna, un individuo che rispetta e rispecchia fedelmente il suo stato di donna.

Oppure lascia correre, come dice Conte.


----------



## contepinceton (27 Febbraio 2012)

Diletta ha detto:


> Allora, Ewy, non voglio farti nessuna morale anche perché per primo la dovrei fare a mio marito, e non gliela faccio neanche a lui.
> Il tuo primo post mi aveva dato l'occasione per sfogarmi bonariamente.
> 
> Mio marito la pensa esattamente come te in tema di divagazioni e distrazioni in un matrimonio di lunga data, anche se il nostro ha meno anni rispetto al tuo, ma sono sempre parecchi.
> ...


Bromuro nella minestra?
Mi fai sempre tanta tenerezza tu...

Eh no mia cara hai ragione.
Tu lo hai beccato...adesso è tuo prigioniero no?
Cavoli altarini sventati...

Speta che la moglie di Lothar lo becchi...lei non sarà Diletta...ma Vendetta!:carneval:


----------



## JON (27 Febbraio 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Allora convivi con una donna per 30 anni...
> E poi ti accorgerai che lei "sa" tutto di te...
> Senza neanche che le parli...
> 
> ...


Forse ora allarghiamo troppo il discorso, anche perchè siamo ot.
Comunque guai ad invadere quella "fetta". Il problema però sta nel fatto che quella "fetta" rischia di prendere il sopravvento e diventare parte troppo reale di una vita.


----------



## Sole (27 Febbraio 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Per esempio io penso che Diletta nel suo cuore..."sapeva" com'era il mariuolo...ma si è sempre augurata che il suo fosse un brutto pensiero da cuore di donna...oppure pensava...ah con il mio amore lo cambierò...
> *Se non scopriva niente era meglio per lui e anche per lei...
> 
> *Di fatto...
> ...


Io penso invece che la scoperta possa fare solo bene a una coppia. Io sono felice di aver scoperto tutto. Se non l'avessi fatto mio marito sarebbe nel baratro e io mi sarei persa una parte di esperienza importante per me, per la mia storia personale. Avrei vissuto in un matrimonio ombra senza saperlo.

Sul fatto della fetta di vita hai ragione, ma troppe volte in una coppia si dà per scontato che questa fetta di vita sia una noiosa routine, che non nasconda nulla d'importante o di rilevante. E che l'unica vita possibile per una persona innamorata sia quella all'interno della coppia. E' sbagliato forse, ma questo è uno dei presupposti di tanti rapporti d'amore. Ed è in queste situazioni che i tradimenti fanno più male, secondo me.


----------



## Ewy (27 Febbraio 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> No lui fa il gioco di sua moglie...
> Le mogli sono bravissime a farti credere che non sentono e non vedono...
> Ma intanto dentro loro stesse...
> Conoscono i loro polli...


Non credo sia il mio caso, lavoro autonomamente, non ho orari fissi, alcuni giorni sto' fuori regione per lavoro. Cosi' da 25 anni, le mie abitudini non sono cambiate improvvisamente. Ma se io sono al Conero per due giorni e sul lungomare incontro una 45enne che...cosa faccio? Torno a casa e lo dico a mia moglie? Nessuno farebbe cosi'.

Poi, una moglie con figli onnipresenti e nipoti da accudire non ha tempo per pensare al tradimento, dopo 30anni di matrimonio? nooo! Queste cose accadono dopo 10/15 anni di matrimonio, quando il tradimento si respira nell'aria, nei gesti, quando la gelosia corrode. Con gli anni tutto si stempra credetemi, subentra la fiducia, e se dovessi dire: ah! qualche giorno trovo una 40enne e me ne vado di casa. La risposta: ma va' la' chi ti prende a te? solo una come me potevi trovare! Cz questa e' istigazione, e intanto mia figlia piu' grande allatta la bimba sul divano e grida mammaaa dammi un tovagliolo!


----------



## contepinceton (27 Febbraio 2012)

JON ha detto:


> Forse ora allarghiamo troppo il discorso, anche perchè siamo ot.
> Comunque guai ad invadere quella "fetta". Il problema però sta nel fatto che quella "fetta" rischia di prendere il sopravvento e diventare parte troppo reale di una vita.


Ma è lì che ti fai beccare eh?
E poi sono guai.
Riprendendo Diletta...
Lei ha corso un grosso rischio.
Perchè lui poteva anche ragionare così.
Ok mi hai beccato: ora hai capito che non sono quello che tu credevi che io fossi. E' giusto che ci separiamo, perchè io voglio continuare a vivere così, perchè a me piace, e ho sempre vissuto così.

Sai tanti hanno provato a raddrizzare la schiena al conte...
Nessuno ci è riuscito...
Quindi?


----------



## elena_ (27 Febbraio 2012)

Ewy ha detto:


> Non credo sia il mio caso, lavoro autonomamente, non ho orari fissi, alcuni giorni sto' fuori regione per lavoro. Cosi' da 25 anni, le mie abitudini non sono cambiate improvvisamente. Ma se io sono al Conero per due giorni e sul lungomare incontro una 45enne che...cosa faccio? Torno a casa e lo dico a mia moglie? Nessuno farebbe cosi'.
> 
> Poi, una moglie con figli onnipresenti e nipoti da accudire non ha tempo per pensare al tradimento, dopo 30anni di matrimonio? nooo! Queste cose accadono dopo 10/15 anni di matrimonio, quando il tradimento si respira nell'aria, nei gesti, quando la gelosia corrode. Con gli anni tutto si stempra credetemi, subentra la fiducia, e se dovessi dire: ah! qualche giorno trovo una 40enne e me ne vado di casa. La risposta: ma va' la' chi ti prende a te? solo una come me potevi trovare! Cz questa e' istigazione, e intanto mia figlia piu' grande allatta la bimba sul divano e grida mammaaa dammi un tovagliolo!


vabbè
torno a pettinare le bambole...


----------



## exStermy (27 Febbraio 2012)

Sole ha detto:


> Io penso invece che la scoperta possa fare solo bene a una coppia. Io sono felice di aver scoperto tutto. Se non l'avessi fatto mio marito sarebbe nel baratro e io mi sarei persa una parte di esperienza importante per me, per la mia storia personale. Avrei vissuto in un matrimonio ombra senza saperlo.
> 
> Sul fatto della fetta di vita hai ragione, ma troppe volte in una coppia si dà per scontato che questa fetta di vita sia una noiosa routine, che non nasconda nulla d'importante o di rilevante. E che l'unica vita possibile per una persona innamorata sia quella all'interno della coppia. E' sbagliato forse, ma questo è uno dei presupposti di tanti rapporti d'amore. Ed è in queste situazioni che i tradimenti fanno più male, secondo me.


beh col senno di poi e' piu' facile tirare le conclusioni...

pero' se tu avessi reagito diversamente al tradimento di tuo marito, non tradendo a tua volta e tuo marito  avesse reagito diversamente al tuo tradimento, (maro' che casino...ahahahah) la tua vita sarebbe solo diventata una chiavica...

che dici?


----------



## contepinceton (27 Febbraio 2012)

Ewy ha detto:


> Non credo sia il mio caso, lavoro autonomamente, non ho orari fissi, alcuni giorni sto' fuori regione per lavoro. Cosi' da 25 anni, le mie abitudini non sono cambiate improvvisamente. Ma se io sono al Conero per due giorni e sul lungomare incontro una 45enne che...cosa faccio? Torno a casa e lo dico a mia moglie? Nessuno farebbe cosi'.
> 
> Poi, una moglie con figli onnipresenti e nipoti da accudire non ha tempo per pensare al tradimento, dopo 30anni di matrimonio? nooo! Queste cose accadono dopo 10/15 anni di matrimonio, quando il tradimento si respira nell'aria, nei gesti, quando la gelosia corrode. Con gli anni tutto si stempra credetemi, subentra la fiducia, e se dovessi dire: ah! qualche giorno trovo una 40enne e me ne vado di casa. La risposta: ma va' la' chi ti prende a te? solo una come me potevi trovare! Cz questa e' istigazione, e intanto mia figlia piu' grande allatta la bimba sul divano e grida mammaaa dammi un tovagliolo!


Sono salvo solo per un motivo.
Non ho mai sottovalutato l'intelligenza di mia moglie.
Capisco benissimo cosa intende quando dice ci sono cose solo tue e cose solo mie.

L'importante è che ci siano cose SOLO nostre!

E tu non hai la più pallida idea delle risate che lei si fa leggendo delle avventure ( o disavventure) del conte qui dentro.
E' incredibile come lei sappia prevedere sempre tutto.


----------



## contepinceton (27 Febbraio 2012)

elena_ ha detto:


> vabbè
> torno a pettinare le bambole...


:carneval::carneval::carneval::carneval:
Cara....:carneval::carneval::carneval:


----------



## elena_ (27 Febbraio 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> :carneval::carneval::carneval::carneval:
> Cara....:carneval::carneval::carneval:


a fare la manicure al millepiedi
ok?


----------



## Sole (27 Febbraio 2012)

Diletta ha detto:


> Allora, Ewy, non voglio farti nessuna morale anche perché per primo la dovrei fare a mio marito, e non gliela faccio neanche a lui.
> Il tuo primo post mi aveva dato l'occasione per sfogarmi bonariamente.
> 
> Mio marito la pensa esattamente come te in tema di divagazioni e distrazioni in un matrimonio di lunga data, anche se il nostro ha meno anni rispetto al tuo, ma sono sempre parecchi.
> ...


Diletta, è sempre un piacere leggerti. La leggerezza che traspare dalle tue parole unita allo sforzo di comprendere, capire e trovare una ragione rende ciò che scrivi sempre interessante per me.

Però... però sono passati mesi e ti ostini a parlare di 'voi uomini'!

Credimi, 'noi donne' siamo esattamente come loro. Abbiamo sfumature diverse, accenti particolari, forse, ma la sostanza non cambia. Anche per noi la monotonia può essere un problema, anche noi osserviamo il nostro compagno in ciabatte semisdraiato sul divano di casa e ci casca l'ormone a terra! La differenza è che, forse, sublimiamo di più: i figli, le faccende domestiche, il lavoro fuori casa, la cura dei genitori anziani... tutte cose che a volte ci impediscono di divagare. Ma quando ci fermiamo a pensare... ecco, bisognerebbe non fermarsi mai


----------



## lothar57 (27 Febbraio 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> ma di quale parti lothar? la giovine o la nuova
> e perchè hai chiuso con al nuova
> che casinos tarti dietro
> 
> ...


la nuova non c'e' piu'..il perche'lho scritto credo..cque aveva paura del maledetto''ammmmmooorrree''accidenti a lei...ha il coraggio di scrivermi proprio adesso...''mi spiace se ti ho ferito''ahahahah.mi sono gia'''mangiato''moglie e figli da quanto sono nero...e un corriere ha avuto la sfiga di arrivare in ufficio..poveretto...

non ho piu'voglia di niente'


----------



## contepinceton (27 Febbraio 2012)

lothar57 ha detto:


> la nuova non c'e' piu'..il perche'lho scritto credo..cque aveva paura del maledetto''ammmmmooorrree''accidenti a lei...ha il coraggio di scrivermi proprio adesso...''mi spiace se ti ho ferito''ahahahah.mi sono gia'''mangiato''moglie e figli da quanto sono nero...e un corriere ha avuto la sfiga di arrivare in ufficio..poveretto...
> 
> non ho piu'voglia di niente'


Permalosone!:carneval::carneval::carneval:


----------



## Sole (27 Febbraio 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> beh col senno di poi e' piu' facile tirare le conclusioni...
> 
> pero' se tu avessi reagito diversamente al tradimento di tuo marito, non tradendo a tua volta e tuo marito avesse reagito diversamente al tuo tradimento, (maro' che casino...ahahahah) la tua vita sarebbe solo diventata una chiavica...
> 
> che dici?


Non c'ho capito una mazza, ma sicuramente tu hai torto e io ho ragione


----------



## exStermy (27 Febbraio 2012)

Sole ha detto:


> Non c'ho capito una mazza, ma sicuramente tu hai torto e io ho ragione


ma senz'altro...

ahahahahahah


----------



## lothar57 (27 Febbraio 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> No lui fa il gioco di sua moglie...
> Le mogli sono bravissime a farti credere che non sentono e non vedono...
> Ma intanto dentro loro stesse...
> Conoscono i loro polli...


non neanche il mio di casi..anche se io a casa torno tutte le sere,durante il giorno faccio quel che voglio..ad esempio stamattina mia moglie era a casa..io ero in un parcheggio a piani..unica auto..chi mi becca scusa??bisogna saperle fare queste cose..amico..certo se porti gli scontrini dei motel a casa,o cessi il sesso casalingo ti beccano..


----------



## Sbriciolata (27 Febbraio 2012)

elena_ ha detto:


> vabbè
> torno a pettinare le bambole...


Capisci cara? dopo tanti annidi impegno e cure e tempo dedicati al marito e alla famiglia... sono soddisfazioni!


----------



## exStermy (27 Febbraio 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Capisci cara? dopo tanti annidi impegno e cure e tempo dedicati al marito e alla famiglia... sono soddisfazioni!


e ma il bello e' che qua, certe dicono anche che sarebbero contente di saperlo di essere cornute...

ahahahahahahah

certe volte me chiedo se stiamo su scherzi a parte....

ahahahahah


----------



## lothar57 (27 Febbraio 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Permalosone!:carneval::carneval::carneval:



Conte non puoi capire,scusa........non riesco a lavorare..mi e'passata la voglia..accidentia quando l'ho conosciuta


----------



## exStermy (27 Febbraio 2012)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Conte non puoi capire,scusa........non riesco a lavorare..mi e'passata la voglia..accidentia quando l'ho conosciuta


ti ricatta?

ahahahah


----------



## lothar57 (27 Febbraio 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> ti ricatta?
> 
> ahahahah


ù
rispondo a te poi mi eclisso..vedi Stermy dopo averne viste e scartate tante,trovi quella che ha tutto....si crea feeling pazzesco..era da tanto che non vedevo una donna in estasi solo baciandola....se come successo stamattina ti ''molla''e'dura.....


----------



## Nausicaa (27 Febbraio 2012)

lothar57 ha detto:


> ù
> rispondo a te poi mi eclisso..vedi Stermy dopo averne viste e scartate tante,trovi quella che ha tutto....si crea feeling pazzesco..era da tanto che non vedevo una donna in estasi solo baciandola....se come successo stamattina ti ''molla''e'dura.....



Bè, secondo il tuo modo di vedere le cose, meglio non essercisi invischiati con questa donna perfetta, no?


----------



## JON (27 Febbraio 2012)

Ewy ha detto:


> Non credo sia il mio caso, lavoro autonomamente, non ho orari fissi, alcuni giorni sto' fuori regione per lavoro. Cosi' da 25 anni, le mie abitudini non sono cambiate improvvisamente. Ma se io sono al Conero per due giorni e sul lungomare incontro una 45enne che...cosa faccio? Torno a casa e lo dico a mia moglie? Nessuno farebbe cosi'.
> 
> Poi, una moglie con figli onnipresenti e nipoti da accudire non ha tempo per pensare al tradimento, dopo 30anni di matrimonio? nooo! Queste cose accadono dopo 10/15 anni di matrimonio, quando il tradimento si respira nell'aria, nei gesti, quando la gelosia corrode. Con gli anni tutto si stempra credetemi, subentra la fiducia, e se dovessi dire: ah! qualche giorno trovo una 40enne e me ne vado di casa. La risposta: ma va' la' chi ti prende a te? solo una come me potevi trovare! Cz questa e' istigazione, e intanto mia figlia piu' grande allatta la bimba sul divano e grida mammaaa dammi un tovagliolo!


Che gli anni tutto stemperano, già lo sai, è la cosa più comune e naturale di questo mondo. Mi trovi perfettamente d'accordo.

Indirettamente però hai confermato quello che pensavo. Tua moglie non è nella condizione, tantomeno e per ovvi motivi familiari ne vorrebbe la consapevolezza, di incrociare le tue attività.

Infatti di meno comune nella tua vita c'è la possibilità di allontanarti completamente dalla tua famiglia e vivere una vita parallela del tutto sconosciuta a tua moglie.


----------



## JON (27 Febbraio 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> e ma il bello e' che qua, certe dicono anche che sarebbero contente di saperlo di essere cornute...
> 
> ahahahahahahah
> 
> ...


E infatti dicevo che, semmai, è auspicabile per tutti che la moglie non venga a conoscenza di un bel niente.


----------



## Sbriciolata (27 Febbraio 2012)

JON ha detto:


> E infatti dicevo che, semmai, è auspicabile per tutti che la moglie non venga a conoscenza di un bel niente.


Perchè auspicabile per tutti?


----------



## exStermy (27 Febbraio 2012)

lothar57 ha detto:


> ù
> rispondo a te poi mi eclisso..vedi Stermy dopo averne viste e scartate tante,trovi quella che ha tutto....si crea feeling pazzesco..era da tanto che non vedevo una donna in estasi solo baciandola....se come successo stamattina ti ''molla''e'dura.....


ahia....

stai gia' con un piede nella fossa...

brrrrrrr....

ahahahahah


----------



## JON (27 Febbraio 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Perchè auspicabile per tutti?


Perchè tutti formano una famiglia ormai radicata e stabile. Sana insomma...e armoniosa. Vedo i nipoti accuditi e proiettati nel futuro, i figli che hanno un supporto dei nonni (vabbè nonna ) di non poco conto e i nonni stessi che di questo contesto non traggono altro che il coronamento di una vita ideale.


----------



## JON (27 Febbraio 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> ahia....
> 
> stai gia' con un piede nella fossa...
> 
> ...


Hai notato? Ogni tanto gli scappa quella "ù".......più che un riflesso incondizionato sembra un lamento premonitore...


----------



## exStermy (27 Febbraio 2012)

JON ha detto:


> E infatti dicevo che, semmai, è auspicabile per tutti che la moglie non venga a conoscenza di un bel niente.


Infatti non mi riferivo a te ...

che poi uno possa essere felice perche' l'altro confessi le corna e' solo da sciroccato o represso che aspettava na' scusa pe' scatenarse...

ahahahahah


----------



## Sole (27 Febbraio 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> e ma il bello e' che qua, certe dicono anche che *sarebbero contente di saperlo di essere cornute...
> 
> *ahahahahahahah
> 
> ...


Meglio essere cornute sapendolo (per regolarsi di conseguenza) piuttosto che esserlo comunque senza saperlo.


----------



## Sole (27 Febbraio 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> Infatti non mi riferivo a te ...
> 
> che poi uno possa essere felice* perche' l'altro confessi le corna e' solo da sciroccato o represso *che aspettava na' scusa pe' scatenarse...
> 
> ahahahahah


Eccomi qui, sciroccata e repressa a rapporto


----------



## Diletta (27 Febbraio 2012)

Sole ha detto:


> Diletta, è sempre un piacere leggerti. La leggerezza che traspare dalle tue parole unita allo sforzo di comprendere, capire e trovare una ragione rende ciò che scrivi sempre interessante per me.
> 
> Però... però sono passati mesi e ti ostini a parlare di 'voi uomini'!
> 
> Credimi, 'noi donne' siamo esattamente come loro. Abbiamo sfumature diverse, accenti particolari, forse, ma la sostanza non cambia. Anche per noi la monotonia può essere un problema, anche noi osserviamo il nostro compagno in ciabatte semisdraiato sul divano di casa e ci casca l'ormone a terra! La differenza è che, forse, sublimiamo di più: i figli, le faccende domestiche, il lavoro fuori casa, la cura dei genitori anziani... tutte cose che a volte ci impediscono di divagare. Ma quando ci fermiamo a pensare... ecco, bisognerebbe non fermarsi mai



Ciao Sole,
non credere che caschi come nei primi tempi nel trabocchetto del "generalizzare", durante il mio percorso ho capito parecchie cosette e mi sono fatta un'idea decisamente più realista di come va il mondo (era ora).
Quello che voglio dire sul "voi uomini" è riferito alle tanto acclamate botte di allegria, o botte di vita, tipiche soprattutto dell'età e del contesto di Ewy, e prerogativa soprattutto maschile. 
Quella leggerezza d'animo e quella totale mancanza di remore che so essere tipica del mondo maschile, di un certo mondo maschile, da sempre esistente e che ritroviamo intatto oggi. 
Quella mentalità che considera la scappatella un peccatuccio veniale e che permette di fare dell'ironia su chi si lascia scappare un'occasione "sicura".
Che crede davvero che ogni lasciata sia persa.

Sì, anche per noi un compagno stravaccato sul divano in ciabatte è più che deprimente, e la fantasia prende il volo in quei momenti...ma tra il pensare e il fare nostro c'è davvero il mare, per loro c'è un rigagnolo.
Questo naturalmente secondo me e secondo quello che c'è' intorno a me.


----------



## JON (27 Febbraio 2012)

Sole ha detto:


> Meglio essere cornute sapendolo (per regolarsi di conseguenza) piuttosto che esserlo comunque senza saperlo.


E' vero.
Ma a volte non puoi conoscerne gli effetti collaterali. Devi essere in grado di non estendere le conseguenze agli altri.


----------



## exStermy (27 Febbraio 2012)

Sole ha detto:


> Meglio essere cornute sapendolo (per regolarsi di conseguenza) piuttosto che esserlo comunque senza saperlo.


e' quel regolarsi di conseguenza che hai adottato te che e' da paura.....

ahahahahah


----------



## exStermy (27 Febbraio 2012)

JON ha detto:


> Hai notato? Ogni tanto gli scappa quella "ù".......più che un riflesso incondizionato sembra un lamento premonitore...


Beh piu' volte ha anche ammesso di provare proprio terrore che la moglie lo becchi...

che vita di merda...

ahahahahah


----------



## Sbriciolata (27 Febbraio 2012)

JON ha detto:


> Perchè tutti formano una famiglia ormai radicata e stabile. Sana insomma...e armoniosa. Vedo i nipoti accuditi e proiettati nel futuro, i figli che hanno un supporto dei nonni (vabbè nonna ) di non poco conto e i nonni stessi che di questo contesto non traggono altro che il coronamento di una vita ideale.


Ideale per lui, per lei è una vita per metà vera, per metà immaginaria, dove magari si rinuncia giorno dopo giorno a qualcosa nella convinzione di essere perlomeno apprezzati, di essere presenti per l'altro come l'altro è presente per noi. Chi vorrebbe essere il soldato giapponese che resta nell'isola a presidiare per ven'anni dopo la fine della guerra? Chi vorrebbe essere una donna che il marito, anche in modo sprezzante, vede come la vecchia che ronfa sul divano?


----------



## Sole (27 Febbraio 2012)

JON ha detto:


> Perchè tutti formano una famiglia ormai radicata e stabile. Sana insomma...e armoniosa. Vedo i nipoti accuditi e proiettati nel futuro, i figli che hanno un supporto dei nonni (vabbè nonna ) di non poco conto e i nonni stessi che di questo contesto non traggono altro che il coronamento di una vita ideale.



Io invece vedo tanta, ma tanta ipocrisia.

Che si possa continuare a stare insieme pur sapendo che ci si tradisce lo condivido. Che si possa scegliere di tenere unita la famiglia nonostante qualche reciproca scappatella ci sta.

Ma alimentare l'idea che esista questa 'famiglia ideale', questo nido accogliente in cui c'è tanta apparenza a cui non corrisponde la sostanza, in cui si predica bene ma si razzola male, questo lo trovo assurdo.

La famiglia per avere un valore formativo e accudiente dev'essere composta da persone autentiche, non da attori che recitano una commedia.


----------



## exStermy (27 Febbraio 2012)

Sole ha detto:


> Eccomi qui, sciroccata e repressa a rapporto


azz... io avevo scritto...o ...o....

tu invece e...e....minchia che abbuffina...

ahahahahah


----------



## Sole (27 Febbraio 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> azz... io avevo scritto...o ...o....
> 
> tu invece e...e....minchia che abbuffina...
> 
> ahahahahah


Meglio fare le cose in grande


----------



## exStermy (27 Febbraio 2012)

Sole ha detto:


> Io invece vedo tanta, ma tanta ipocrisia.
> 
> Che si possa continuare a stare insieme pur sapendo che ci si tradisce lo condivido. Che si possa scegliere di tenere unita la famiglia nonostante qualche reciproca scappatella ci sta.
> 
> ...


poi il livello formativo di due genitori che si fanno i cazzi propri alla faccia dell'altro, pero' apertamente dato che so' autentici, me lo dovresti spiega'...

che culo che hanno sti figli ao...

ahahahahahah

comunque la cornice che hai messo e' fantastica...


----------



## Sole (27 Febbraio 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> poi il livello formativo di due genitori che si fanno i cazzi propri alla faccia dell'altro, pero' apertamente dato che so' autentici, me lo dovresti spiega'...
> 
> *che culo che hanno sti figli ao...
> 
> ...



Hanno più culo di tanti figli di genitori fedeli, ma che non hanno niente di vero da comunicare e da dirsi.


----------



## JON (27 Febbraio 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Ideale per lui, per lei è una vita per metà vera, per metà immaginaria, dove magari si rinuncia giorno dopo giorno a qualcosa nella convinzione di essere perlomeno apprezzati, di essere presenti per l'altro come l'altro è presente per noi. Chi vorrebbe essere il soldato giapponese che resta nell'isola a presidiare per ven'anni dopo la fine della guerra? Chi vorrebbe essere una donna che il marito, anche in modo sprezzante, vede come la vecchia che ronfa sul divano?


Ma lei è dalla parte giusta. Certo, non vorrebbe mai rivestire il ruolo della donna inconsapevole e "irrisa".

Per me lei è un'eroina. Se dovesse scoprire tutto, a maggior ragione la sua forza sarà quella dell'aver investito la sua vita nel modo più giusto e fruttuoso. Ma gli altri cosa ne guadagnerebbero se fossero coinvolti?


----------



## exStermy (27 Febbraio 2012)

Sole ha detto:


> Hanno più culo di tanti figli di genitori fedeli, ma che non hanno niente di vero da comunicare e da dirsi.


Questo lo dici te perche' ti conviene adesso, mentre prima, quando eri la mogliettina magari perfettina ma ignara delle corna che ti metteva tuo marito la pensavi gia' cosi' e gli facevi il culo davanti ai tuoi figli sputtanandolo ed aprendogli gli occhi perche' e' matematico che finga il bastardo???...

ahahahah


----------



## JON (27 Febbraio 2012)

Sole ha detto:


> Io invece vedo tanta, ma tanta ipocrisia.
> 
> Che si possa continuare a stare insieme pur sapendo che ci si tradisce lo condivido. Che si possa scegliere di tenere unita la famiglia nonostante qualche reciproca scappatella ci sta.
> 
> ...


Naturalmente parliamo per ipotesi. Ma è solo lui l'ipocrita.

Il resto della famiglia ha condotto un percorso familiare di dedizione esemplare. Un contesto armonioso dove tutti, tranne lui, fanno la loro parte.

Non è una famiglia quella? Perchè dovrebbero essere coinvolti, arrivati a questo punto, dagli errori di lui.

In ogni caso l'autenticità è un valore imprescindibile, ma l'unico a doverci fare i conti è Ewy. Se riterrà di aver sbagliato potrà appigliarsi a questo per poter pensare di recuperare la sua e quella degli altri vita in un contesto definibile ideale ed autentico anche per lui.


----------



## lunaiena (27 Febbraio 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Ideale per lui, per lei è una vita per metà vera, per metà immaginaria, dove magari si rinuncia giorno dopo giorno a qualcosa nella convinzione di essere perlomeno apprezzati, di essere presenti per l'altro come l'altro è presente per noi. Chi vorrebbe essere il soldato giapponese che resta nell'isola a presidiare per ven'anni dopo la fine della guerra? Chi vorrebbe essere una donna che il marito, anche in modo sprezzante, vede come la vecchia che ronfa sul divano?


Ma magari la vede lui quando arriva che ronfa sul divano con una vestaglia che non mi ricordo come.....
E lei lo vede rientrare come un uomo stanco dalla giornata lavorativa ....
Ma poi chissà....come effettivamente è andata la giornata a entrambi?

[video=youtube_share;1NYc-ngJ534]http://youtu.be/1NYc-ngJ534[/video]



nulla è quasi mai come sembra...


----------



## Sbriciolata (27 Febbraio 2012)

JON ha detto:


> Ma lei è dalla parte giusta. Certo, non vorrebbe mai rivestire il ruolo della donna inconsapevole e "irrisa".
> 
> Per me lei è un'eroina. Se dovesse scoprire tutto, a maggior ragione la sua forza sarà quella dell'aver investito la sua vita nel modo più giusto e fruttuoso. Ma gli altri cosa ne guadagnerebbero se fossero coinvolti?


Gli altri vivono la loro vita, in modo consapevole, si suppone, lei sicuramente sta vivendo la sua inconsapevole di quello che le accade, inconsapevole di come la vede il marito e di vita ne abbiamo una a testa. Poi magari si potrebbe fare un testamento di consapevolezza e scriverlo sulla carta di identità: nel caso il compagno della mia vita mi metta da parte come un paio di scarpe vecchie, buone solo per stare in casa in quanto sformate e comode, non fatemelo sapere, mi va bene così.
Ma questo non c'è... e quindi non c'è la possibilità di scegliere liberamente come e con chi si vuole vivere.
Il tradimento è anche questo, privazione di libertà e di conseguenza di dignità. E' poi sorprendente osservare, come ho potuto, che donne che si trovano in queste situazioni rifioriscono all'improvviso a volte, come se avessero represso dedicandosi al ruolo di moglie e madre, quello di donna. E stanno bene, sole, ma sole per scelta.


----------



## exStermy (27 Febbraio 2012)

lunapiena ha detto:


> Ma magari la vede lui quando arriva che ronfa sul divano con una vestaglia che non mi ricordo come.....
> E lei lo vede rientrare come un uomo stanco dalla giornata lavorativa ....
> Ma poi chissà....come effettivamente è andata la giornata a entrambi?
> 
> ...


Tana libera tutti....

URRA'!!!!!

ahahahahah


----------



## lothar57 (27 Febbraio 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> ahia....
> 
> stai gia' con un piede nella fossa...
> 
> ...


ma no..ho appena dato appuntamento alla 28enne..dicendo che un rinvio non l'accetto..se la perdo di questa frega zero..solo sesso fuori casa


----------



## Sole (27 Febbraio 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> Questo lo dici te perche' ti conviene adesso, mentre prima, quando eri la mogliettina magari perfettina ma ignara delle corna che ti metteva tuo marito la pensavi gia' cosi' e gli facevi il culo davanti ai tuoi figli sputtanandolo ed aprendogli gli occhi perche' e' matematico che finga il bastardo???...
> 
> ahahahah


Io non capisco una cosa di te. Perchè parli sempre del 'prima'. Spesso dici 'facile dire così adesso, ma prima?'.

Ma a cosa serve un'esperienza se non ne ricavi nulla e continui a ragionare nello stesso identico modo di prima?

Vuoi che confessi di aver trovato una spiegazione di comodo per sopravvivere al tradimento? Che in realtà, se potessi tornare indietro, vorrei non aver mai saputo niente? O che vorrei non essere mai stata tradita?

Con un altro uomo, con un'altra storia d'amore, in un'altra vita, mi sarebbe piaciuto amare ed essere fedele per tutta la vita.
Ma in questa vita, in questa storia, per quello che era diventato il mio matrimonio PRIMA del tradimento di mio marito, non solo sono contenta di essere stata tradita, ma pure di aver tradito. Io sto con mio marito da sempre, siamo cresciuti insieme e il nostro rapporto, per quanto molto profondo e intenso, è stato l'unica vera esperienza di coppia per me. Non ho mai potuto confrontarmi con altri uomini, nè misurarmi con la mia femminilità. Per lui è stato lo stesso. L'abbiamo fatto entrambi dopo il matrimonio, in modo diverso. Meno etico per qualcuno. Ma di quello che pensa chi non conosce nulla di noi non me ne può fregare di meno.

Lui mi ha tradita, ma il nostro rapporto era in crisi già da prima. Quindi ben venga il tradimento che ha potuto mettere in discussione tutto, a prescindere da come andrà a finire.

Questo è il mio pensiero sincero, senza spiegazioni di comodo, in merito alla storia d'amore che ho vissuto nella realtà. Poi, se andiamo nella sfera dell'ideale, certo che l'Amore con la A maiuscola, fatto di passione, dedizione assoluta e fedeltà reciproca è il meglio a cui si possa aspirare. A me non è toccato, in questa vita. E credo che un simile genere di amore tocchi ben poche persone, a dire la verità.

Spero di essere stata chiara.


----------



## exStermy (27 Febbraio 2012)

lothar57 ha detto:


> ma no..ho appena dato appuntamento alla 28enne..dicendo che un rinvio non l'accetto..se la perdo di questa frega zero..solo sesso fuori casa


sul rinvio hai ragione a risentirti....

quando uno da' la parola....eccheccazzo....

ahahahahah


----------



## Sole (27 Febbraio 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Gli altri vivono la loro vita, in modo consapevole, si suppone, lei sicuramente sta vivendo la sua inconsapevole di quello che le accade, inconsapevole di come la vede il marito e di vita ne abbiamo una a testa. Poi magari si potrebbe fare un testamento di consapevolezza e scriverlo sulla carta di identità: nel caso il compagno della mia vita mi metta da parte come un paio di scarpe vecchie, buone solo per stare in casa in quanto sformate e comode, non fatemelo sapere, mi va bene così.
> Ma questo non c'è... e quindi non c'è la possibilità di scegliere liberamente come e con chi si vuole vivere.
> *Il tradimento è anche questo, privazione di libertà e di conseguenza di dignità. E' poi sorprendente osservare, come ho potuto, che donne che si trovano in queste situazioni rifioriscono all'improvviso a volte, come se avessero represso dedicandosi al ruolo di moglie e madre, quello di donna.* E stanno bene, sole, ma sole per scelta.


Esattamente... brava Sbriciolata.


----------



## JON (27 Febbraio 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Gli altri vivono la loro vita, in modo consapevole, si suppone, lei sicuramente sta vivendo la sua inconsapevole di quello che le accade, inconsapevole di come la vede il marito e di vita ne abbiamo una a testa. Poi magari si potrebbe fare un testamento di consapevolezza e scriverlo sulla carta di identità: nel caso il compagno della mia vita mi metta da parte come un paio di scarpe vecchie, buone solo per stare in casa in quanto sformate e comode, non fatemelo sapere, mi va bene così.
> Ma questo non c'è... e quindi non c'è la possibilità di scegliere liberamente come e con chi si vuole vivere.
> Il tradimento è anche questo, privazione di libertà e di conseguenza di dignità. E' poi sorprendente osservare, come ho potuto, che donne che si trovano in queste situazioni rifioriscono all'improvviso a volte, come se avessero represso dedicandosi al ruolo di moglie e madre, quello di donna. E stanno bene, sole, ma sole per scelta.


Ma la moglie è avanti, la sua dignità ormai è ben oltre. E' lui che è rimasto indietro, se vuole ha ancora la possibilità di rivedere il suo copione.

Che lei scelga di restare sola è tutto da determinare. Ma non è detto che lo smembramento sia per loro la soluzione ideale. Ognuno, come anche te, sa cosa è bene per se. In questo ambito la famiglia può decretare le scelte del singolo.

Il punto è che lui vive una vita totalmente sconnessa ed è lui che ha il dovere di intervenire. Per me ne ha ancora il tempo e le possibilità...nonchè le ragioni.


----------



## exStermy (27 Febbraio 2012)

Sole ha detto:


> Io non capisco una cosa di te. Perchè parli sempre del 'prima'. Spesso dici 'facile dire così adesso, ma prima?'.
> 
> Ma a cosa serve un'esperienza se non ne ricavi nulla e continui a ragionare nello stesso identico modo di prima?
> 
> ...


Guarda che eri gia' chiara da sempre ed anche senza sto papiro....

posso dire Bingo o ti arrabbi?

ahahahah


----------



## Diletta (27 Febbraio 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Allora convivi con una donna per 30 anni...
> E poi ti accorgerai che lei "sa" tutto di te...
> Senza neanche che le parli...
> 
> ...




L'ho letto ora Conte.
NO, NO e NO, non lo sapevo né nel mio cuore, né nella mia testa che lui era un libertino donnaiolo (che è poi la stessa cosa...!)
Mi sveglio ancora ora tutte le mattine pensando che forse è solo un brutto sogno...
"Lui non è stato così e non è così", questi sono i pensieri ossessivi che invadono la mia mente e quando lo accetterò sarò al di là del guado.
Lui è stato da premio Nobel per il ruolo così convincente di fedelissimo, non ci crederebbe nessuno della nostra cerchia.
Ma comunque la colpa è mia per la presunzione della serie ci sono io e solo io.
Ma sì, la colpa è tutta mia.


----------



## Sole (27 Febbraio 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> Guarda che eri gia' chiara da sempre ed anche senza sto papiro....
> 
> posso dire Bingo o ti arrabbi?
> 
> ahahahah


Sarò stata chiara, ma mi davi l'impressione di non aver capito una mazza!

Meglio così.


----------



## Sbriciolata (27 Febbraio 2012)

Diletta ha detto:


> L'ho letto ora Conte.
> NO, NO e NO, non lo sapevo né nel mio cuore, né nella mia testa che lui era un libertino donnaiolo (che è poi la stessa cosa...!)
> Mi sveglio ancora ora tutte le mattine pensando che forse è solo un brutto sogno...
> "Lui non è stato così e non è così", questi sono i pensieri ossessivi che invadono la mia mente e quando lo accetterò sarò al di là del guado.
> ...


Vuoi un martello per scolpirti le gengive o cominci finalmente ad incazzarti in modo sano, Diletta? Io avrei piacere che scegliessi la seconda, ma perchè oramai mi sono affezionata


----------



## exStermy (27 Febbraio 2012)

Sole ha detto:


> Sarò stata chiara, ma mi davi l'impressione di non aver capito una mazza!
> 
> Meglio così.


eh gia' perche' so' io a nun aver capito....

confermo...

ahahahahah


----------



## lunaiena (27 Febbraio 2012)

Sole ha detto:


> Io non capisco una cosa di te. Perchè parli sempre del 'prima'. Spesso dici 'facile dire così adesso, ma prima?'.
> 
> Ma a cosa serve un'esperienza se non ne ricavi nulla e continui a ragionare nello stesso identico modo di prima?
> 
> ...


Quello che a me non è chiaro è cosa ti manca in fondo in questo rapporto....
A come scrivi vuoi un gran bene a questa persona e lui ne vuole a te ...avete fatto le vostre esperienze ....
Avete un figlio o due non ricordo...lavorate ....mi sembra anche che nei rapporti intimi tutto ok....cosa è che non riesci a metabolizzare..non capisco ...


----------



## exStermy (27 Febbraio 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Vuoi un martello per scolpirti le gengive o cominci finalmente ad incazzarti in modo sano, Diletta? Io avrei piacere che scegliessi la seconda, ma perchè oramai mi sono affezionata


io ormai la do' per persa sta speranza....

sta sempre daccapo a 12...


----------



## Ewy (27 Febbraio 2012)

*Insomma....*



Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Ideale per lui, per lei è una vita per metà vera, per metà immaginaria, dove magari si rinuncia giorno dopo giorno a qualcosa nella convinzione di essere perlomeno apprezzati, di essere presenti per l'altro come l'altro è presente per noi. Chi vorrebbe essere il soldato giapponese che resta nell'isola a presidiare per ven'anni dopo la fine della guerra? Chi vorrebbe essere una donna che il marito, anche in modo sprezzante, vede come la vecchia che ronfa sul divano?


Nel mio post ho solo voluto dipingere coloritamente la vita di una famiglia patriarcale! 
Nessun modo di sprezzante di definire mia moglie una vecchia che ronfa sul divano.
E' la classica e cara commedia all'Italiana del caro Albertone, forse molti di voi non hanno superato i 50 anni, (io 55 per l'esatezza) e forse non hanno una famiglia numerosa come la mia, ma se guardaste in giro vi accorgerete che la vita degli ultra 50enni e' questa, genitori e nonni a tempo pieno, con figli che non vogliono crescere. E' normale che una donna stremata dalla fatica alla sera non regga e si addormenti sul divano, questo non toglie che io la amo e continuero' a farlo.


----------



## lothar57 (27 Febbraio 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> sul rinvio hai ragione a risentirti....
> 
> quando uno da' la parola....eccheccazzo....
> 
> ahahahahah


no e'solo che spesso all'ultimo non posso io o lei..io lavoro e ci sta'..lei solo cazzate unutili..quindi deve correre..
sai come 'e Stermy chiodo scaccia chiodo...sono sicuroi che passate 2 ore con questa la stronza senza palle..diventa episodio...sei d'accordo??parlo seriamente


----------



## lothar57 (27 Febbraio 2012)

Ewy ha detto:


> Nel mio post ho solo voluto dipingere coloritamente la vita di una famiglia patriarcale!
> Nessun modo di sprezzante di definire mia moglie una vecchia che ronfa sul divano.
> E' la classica e cara commedia all'Italiana del caro Albertone, forse molti di voi non hanno superato i 50 anni, (io 55 per l'esatezza) e forse non hanno una famiglia numerosa come la mia, ma se guardaste in giro vi accorgerete che la vita degli ultra 50enni e' questa, genitori e nonni a tempo pieno, con figli che non vogliono crescere. E' normale che una donna stremata dalla fatica alla sera non regga e si addormenti sul divano, questo non toglie che io la amo e continuero' a farlo.


siao coetanei ..li compio alla fine dell'anno...caro Ewy io non ho il tuo alibi'..funzioniamo sempre a meraviglia..e allora?


----------



## Sbriciolata (27 Febbraio 2012)

Ewy ha detto:


> Nel mio post ho solo voluto dipingere coloritamente la vita di una famiglia patriarcale!
> Nessun modo di sprezzante di definire mia moglie una vecchia che ronfa sul divano.
> E' la classica e cara commedia all'Italiana del caro Albertone, forse molti di voi non hanno superato i 50 anni, (io 55 per l'esatezza) e forse non hanno una famiglia numerosa come la mia, ma se guardaste in giro vi accorgerete che la vita degli ultra 50enni e' questa, genitori e nonni a tempo pieno, con figli che non vogliono crescere. E' normale che una donna stremata dalla fatica alla sera non regga e si addormenti sul divano, questo non toglie che io la amo e continuero' a farlo.


Ewy, il quarto di secolo assieme l'ho 'felicemente' superato pure io... che non ho superato i 50, ma che di poco tempo da dedicarsi e di fatica me ne intendo. E adesso, scoperti gli altarini, ho tirato due somme e il totale non mi è piaciuto... e anche lui dice che mi ama.
Però ... diciamo che rimettere la testa sotto al giogo per continuare a tirare in due... visto quanto è successo... non mi entusiasma, eh? 
Lo so bene anche io che c'è altro al mondo da fare e da vedere... basta togliersi il paraocchi no?  
Voglio dire: non ne vale la pena per uno, non ne vale la pena per l'altro, giusto?
Forse alla fine della fiera scopriamo che intendevamo due cose diverse quando si parlava d'amore?


----------



## contepinceton (27 Febbraio 2012)

Diletta ha detto:


> L'ho letto ora Conte.
> NO, NO e NO, non lo sapevo né nel mio cuore, né nella mia testa che lui era un libertino donnaiolo (che è poi la stessa cosa...!)
> Mi sveglio ancora ora tutte le mattine pensando che forse è solo un brutto sogno...
> "Lui non è stato così e non è così", questi sono i pensieri ossessivi che invadono la mia mente e quando lo accetterò sarò al di là del guado.
> ...


Mah...credimi...
Allora lui è bravissimo a dar da intendere...o tu molto come dire ingenua...no?
Secondo me qualsiasi donna dopo che mi ha conosciuto...dopo 30 minuti...ha già capito tutto di me...
E non capisco perchè si incazza se poi non sono come lei vorrebbe che fosse no?

Ma sono semplicissimo...
Mi tieni burp burp...
E sono il primo a tenere lontano le donne da me...

Non c'è niente di peggio che essere burp burp...e sentirti dire un ciao caro come stai?...

Senti dentro di tu...AIUTOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO.....:carneval:

Ma allora secondo me dai esageri...
In genere i libertini donnaioli...non sono MAI a casa...perchè sono sempre in volta a done no? A spose...
Se lui è sempre lì con te...come fa a fare il porcaccione in giro?

Vedi di ridimensionare l'accaduto...
O si è fatto che so sette donne in tre anni?

Se hai la prova che negli ultimi tre anni ha ciulato sette donne---è libertino donnaiolo...altrimenti no.

Che si fa presto a dire donnaiolo eh?

Volano il due di picche a nastro eh?
Guarda Lothar in che condizioni versa!


----------



## Mab (27 Febbraio 2012)

Mari'_ ha detto:


> Tutto giusto Mab (benritrovata) quello che non mi torna e' la mancanza totale di "Rimorso", pensano e sentono SOLO al loro dolore di storia finita/troncata ma quello che provano le mogli se ne infischiano, ci camminano sopra con grande disinvoltura.
> 
> 
> 
> Questo determina il loro   feroce "EGOISMO".




Sai cos'è Marì che m'infastidisce?! è che solo LORO sentono il tempo che passa, solo LORO, hanno sete di emozioni, solo LORO hanno problemi, ed esigenze, e aspirazioni, e.. e.. e..
Chi si lasciano a casa è considerato vivo come il tappeto del salotto.
Io non ho problemi a comprendere tutto ciò che scrivono, e li ammirerei anche, se avessero gli attributi per viversi la vita senza fare del male gratuito alle altre persone. Perchè se pensi di avere il diritto di sentire e di fare certe cose, se ti piaci così come sei, non vedo che ragione ci sia di nascondersi dietro ad un dito. Non è detto che tutti al mondo dobbiamo stare in coppia. Vai e spandi il seme senza rompere le scatole al prossimo, e sorridi cavolo, sorridi e goditi la vita. Ma non rovinare la mia.
Rispetta la MIA sensibilità.
Rispetta la sensibilità di chi almeno qualche tempo fa hai amato.
Rispetta almeno il ricordo della persona con cui hai condiviso i sogni, con cui hai trascorso tanto tempo.
Qual'è il problema?! è che l'idea di avere un corpo caldo accanto con cui condividere (l'affitto, l'influenza, le responsabilità ecc ecc) li fa star bene, hanno qualcuno su cui contare, la mamma ringiovanita che serve per non sentirsi soli al mondo, perchè ricominciare davvero, nonostante tutte le spinte all'altezza della cintura, è per chi ha carattere, e il carattere lo hanno in pochi.
Qui non mi riferisco ovviamente a Cheater, la sua storia, fin dall'inizio, mi fa una gran rabbia, ma non è lui "il nemico" della mia storia, è uno dei tanti uomini (perchè sono donna e vedo quelli) che sono insoddisfatti della propria vita e fanno male agli altri.
 Il problema è che io detesto i Peter Pan, comincio proprio ad averne abbastanza, e non mi tengo più nulla.
Mi auguro per lui che riesca ad uscirne, ma soprattutto mi auguro che sua moglie riesca a vedere al di là di ciò che lui vuole mostrarle, e che possa scegliere per sè, che possa anche lei volare e trovare "l'America", da sola o con un altro se Cheater non ha rispetto di lei e non riesce a darle ciò che merita.


----------



## contepinceton (27 Febbraio 2012)

Ewy ha detto:


> Nel mio post ho solo voluto dipingere coloritamente la vita di una famiglia patriarcale!
> Nessun modo di sprezzante di definire mia moglie una vecchia che ronfa sul divano.
> E' la classica e cara commedia all'Italiana del caro Albertone, forse molti di voi non hanno superato i 50 anni, (io 55 per l'esatezza) e forse non hanno una famiglia numerosa come la mia, ma se guardaste in giro vi accorgerete che la vita degli ultra 50enni e' questa, genitori e nonni a tempo pieno, con figli che non vogliono crescere. E' normale che una donna stremata dalla fatica alla sera non regga e si addormenti sul divano, questo non toglie che io la amo e continuero' a farlo.


Ma infatti...io ho notato una grande tenerezza nel leggere questa espressione...di lei che ronfa sul divano...
Si si cambia nella vita eh...
Ma tu prova a pensare a che fortuna hai avuto...
Pensa saresti durato 30 anni con un altro tipo di donna?
QUesto io ti chiedo...

Vero tu dici...sono via per lavoro e sono ok...
Ma immagina di avere una compagna che ti telefona 30 volte al giorno...
QUanto duri?


----------



## Mab (27 Febbraio 2012)

Diletta ha detto:


> Allora, Ewy, non voglio farti nessuna morale anche perché per primo la dovrei fare a mio marito, e non gliela faccio neanche a lui.
> Il tuo primo post mi aveva dato l'occasione per sfogarmi bonariamente.
> 
> Mio marito la pensa esattamente come te in tema di divagazioni e distrazioni in un matrimonio di lunga data, anche se il nostro ha meno anni rispetto al tuo, ma sono sempre parecchi.
> ...


Mi sa che è il nome Dile, dato che mi chiamo come te. Anch'io di corna non ne voglio più, hai scoperto come si fa?!


----------



## Ultimo (27 Febbraio 2012)

The Cheater ha detto:


> il tempo passa, devo dire anche velocemente ma paradossalmente è peggio perchè nulla cambia
> 
> sono tornato a casa da ormai più di 2 settimane, con le migliori intenzioni e la voglia di ricostruire...l'americana non la sento da ormai una ventina di giorni eppure il vuoto che sento dentro va a peggiorare
> 
> ...


Secondo te, i momenti che appaiono belli, è facile dimenticarli? I ricordi rimangono sempre, il tempo passa, ed essi ci stanno, ci stanno ovunque, in canzoni, in un film, in qualsiasi cosa ! Il difficile sta nello scegliere una strada, e lasciare i ricordi per quello che sono. Ed a poco a poco lasciano spazio per i momenti recenti, basta volerlo, basta aspettare.


----------



## Simy (27 Febbraio 2012)

Mab ha detto:


> Mi sa che è il nome Dile, dato che mi chiamo come te. Anch'io di corna non ne voglio più, hai scoperto come si fa?!


io ancora no... per il momento faccio la single almeno le evito sicuramente! :mrgreen:


----------



## lothar57 (27 Febbraio 2012)

Mab ha detto:


> Sai cos'è Marì che m'infastidisce?! è che solo LORO sentono il tempo che passa, solo LORO, hanno sete di emozioni, solo LORO hanno problemi, ed esigenze, e aspirazioni, e.. e.. e..
> Chi si lasciano a casa è considerato vivo come il tappeto del salotto.
> Io non ho problemi a comprendere tutto ciò che scrivono, e li ammirerei anche, se avessero gli attributi per viversi la vita senza fare del male gratuito alle altre persone. Perchè se pensi di avere il diritto di sentire e di fare certe cose, se ti piaci così come sei, non vedo che ragione ci sia di nascondersi dietro ad un dito. Non è detto che tutti al mondo dobbiamo stare in coppia. Vai e spandi il seme senza rompere le scatole al prossimo, e sorridi cavolo, sorridi e goditi la vita. Ma non rovinare la mia.
> Rispetta la MIA sensibilità.
> ...


Cumolo di cavolate..noi non facciamo male a nessuno,perche'nessuno sa'..anzi facciamo del bene al nostro fisico.andrenalina a palate..forti emozioni.
Finche'nessuna a casa lo viene a sapere..e se stai super attento..non succede..io cosi'lo sono sempre stato.oddio adesso sono 3 -4 anni che esagero,ma mai avuto problemi.
Le palle ci vogliono  per tradire,non per vivere il matrimonio,anelando la scappatella,e non riuscire a farla.
Voi traditi fate tutto facile,invece e'maledettamente difficile..........provare per credere


----------



## Ewy (27 Febbraio 2012)

Diletta ha detto:


> Allora, Ewy, non voglio farti nessuna morale anche perché per primo la dovrei fare a mio marito, e non gliela faccio neanche a lui.
> Il tuo primo post mi aveva dato l'occasione per sfogarmi bonariamente.
> 
> Mio marito la pensa esattamente come te in tema di divagazioni e distrazioni in un matrimonio di lunga data, anche se il nostro ha meno anni rispetto al tuo, ma sono sempre parecchi.
> ...


Diletta, se mia moglie si togliesse la vestaglietta e...ne sarei lusingato..ma poi inizierei a chiedermi: come mai? cosa e' successo? mi parrebbe una forzatura. Siamo quello che siamo, le non ha quasi mai preso l'iniziativa.
L'attrazzione del nuovo e' un tornare indietro negli anni, il corteggiamento, la conquista, e' un rivivere vecchie emozioni ma poi lentamente finisce e si rientra, l'importante e' non lasciarci il cuore.
Vedrai che con tuo marito tutto si sistemera', una sbandata, la sua presa di coscienza e vedrai che non ricadra', ci vuole tempo, lasciati guidare da lui.


----------



## Ultimo (27 Febbraio 2012)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Cumolo di cavolate..noi non facciamo male a nessuno,perche'nessuno sa'..anzi facciamo del bene al nostro fisico.andrenalina a palate..forti emozioni.
> Finche'nessuna a casa lo viene a sapere..e se stai super attento..non succede..io cosi'lo sono sempre stato.oddio adesso sono 3 -4 anni che esagero,ma mai avuto problemi.
> Le palle ci vogliono  per tradire,non per vivere il matrimonio,anelando la scappatella,e non riuscire a farla.
> Voi traditi fate tutto facile,invece e'maledettamente difficile..........provare per credere



Mi dispiace contraddirti, ma io tradito, avrei potuto tradire prima del tradimento subìto, ed anche dopo.
Tradire è facilissimo, rimanere fedeli è difficile.


----------



## Mab (27 Febbraio 2012)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Cumolo di cavolate..noi non facciamo male a nessuno,perche'nessuno sa'..anzi facciamo del bene al nostro fisico.andrenalina a palate..forti emozioni.
> Finche'nessuna a casa lo viene a sapere..e se stai super attento..non succede..io cosi'lo sono sempre stato.oddio adesso sono 3 -4 anni che esagero,ma mai avuto problemi.
> Le palle ci vogliono  per tradire,non per vivere il matrimonio,anelando la scappatella,e non riuscire a farla.
> Voi traditi fate tutto facile,invece e'maledettamente difficile..........provare per credere


Lothar... e ti pare d'aver detto cose intelligenti?!
La verità è che sei il solito uomo insoddisfatto, e le palle non le vedi manco in cartolina,sennò ti prsenteresti per ciò che sei alla donna che hai accanto con la quale FINGI di essere un'altra persona. Il problema è che da solo probabilmente non sai manco lavarti le mutande.

E chi sei tu per arrogarti il diritto di fare quel che ti pare e scegliere per lei tenendola allo scuro?!
Il solito egoista. Le palle per tradire non ci vogliono, ci vuole solo stomaco per guardarsi allo specchio, per raccontare e raccontarSI le cavolate che dite.
Adrenalina a palate e forti emozioni. Sveglia! Le emozioni, quelle vere si trovano altrove, non nell'ennesima scopata di cui credi di avere bisogno. Perchè tu non ne hai bisogno, voi uomini non avete più diritti e più pulsioni per quanto riguarda il sesso mettetevelo in testa.


----------



## Mab (27 Febbraio 2012)

Aspetta che ci ripenso...

"per tradire ci vogliono le palle"


AHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAH:rotfl:

poi?! che altro vogliamo raccontare?! Che la luna è fatta di formaggio verde, che c'era la marmotta che confezionava la cioccolata, e che il pene con l'età continua a crescere!
Cerrrrrtooooooo come no?!


----------



## lothar57 (27 Febbraio 2012)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Mi dispiace contraddirti, ma io tradito, avrei potuto tradire prima del tradimento subìto, ed anche dopo.
> Tradire è facilissimo, rimanere fedeli è difficile.


ciao Claudio ..grazie..non scherzo,sono troppo  abituato a fare il mondo a modo mio..fai bene a contraddirmi,anche questa ultima se mi  ha piantato..molto e'dipeso dalla mia smisurata immodestia nonche'egocentrismo,,per cui penso sempre ''ok lothar dice cosi'ma alla fine come sempre fara'come vuoi tu''...invece...

certo grande coraggio,le occasioni le abbiamo tutti e piu'facile dire di si che di no...ma intendevo che gestire un tradimento e'maledettamente complicato,specie quando non prende solo dalla cintura in giu'.
Capito??parlo di difficolta'''tecniche''...ma aggiungo anche che bisogna essere senza scrupoli,moltooo...ciao..ancora grazie..e'ora che qualcuno mi metta in discussione!!


----------



## Chiara Matraini (27 Febbraio 2012)

Sole ha detto:


> Io non capisco una cosa di te. Perchè parli sempre del 'prima'. Spesso dici 'facile dire così adesso, ma prima?'.
> 
> Ma a cosa serve un'esperienza se non ne ricavi nulla e continui a ragionare nello stesso identico modo di prima?
> 
> ...


Da quello che scrivi, Sole: l'Amore con l' A maiuscola tu l'hai vissuto.


----------



## exStermy (27 Febbraio 2012)

lothar57 ha detto:


> no e'solo che spesso all'ultimo non posso io o lei..io lavoro e ci sta'..lei solo cazzate unutili..quindi deve correre..
> sai come 'e Stermy chiodo scaccia chiodo...sono sicuroi che passate 2 ore con questa la stronza senza palle..diventa episodio...sei d'accordo??parlo seriamente


e secondo te questa deve stare a tua disposizione?

comunque ti vedo parecchio sfatto....stai dimostrando che te la raccontavi alla grandissima....

PENTITI PECCATORE!!!! e brucia il tramite del tuo peccato....

(anche non alla lettera, neh?)

ahahahahahah


----------



## Diletta (27 Febbraio 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Mah...credimi...
> Allora lui è bravissimo a dar da intendere...o tu molto come dire ingenua...no?
> Secondo me qualsiasi donna dopo che mi ha conosciuto...dopo 30 minuti...ha già capito tutto di me...
> E non capisco perchè si incazza se poi non sono come lei vorrebbe che fosse no?
> ...



Allora conte, la risposta più giusta è che ERO molto ingenua, perché mi riferisco al nostro fidanzamento e relativa convivenza: in quel periodo è successo proprio di tutto, credimi! 
Fatte sotto al naso, di straforo, storie parallele, scappatelle, tentativi di rimorchio andati a buca e quant'altro. 
Come sotto l'effetto di una droga...una volta che si vede che la cosa riesce bene, non ci si fa a smettere e lo capisco anche, io ero la fidanzata storica e siamo cresciuti insieme, ed è per questa attenuante che gliele ho prescritte tutte quante e gli ho augurato che se le sia godute in pieno.

Non è questo il problema.
Il problema è che ci è ricascato nella voglia di donne, forse dopo tanti anni a quanto dice, ma c'è RICASCATO IN PIENO, e il passato di colpo è tornato presente. 
Due donne in contemporanea, solito rituale: corteggiamenti, massime attenzioni. Lo scopo? Appunto lo scopare...per distrazione, voglia di rimettersi in gioco in un gioco a cui lui è predisposto, per ammissione sua.
Un perfetto libertino come mentalità: 
"il tradimento per sesso non è neanche da considerare tradimento" (è Tebe al maschile)
"tanto si torna sempre all'ovile"
" il nostro amore non è mai in discussione"
"non c'è niente di male a portarsi a letto una donna"
...e via discorrendo, insomma tutti argomenti che tu Conte, conosci molto bene.

E io che credevo nell'ideale dell'amore assoluto e che credevo di averlo trovato in lui, sono ancora qui a leccarmi le ferite e a cercare di districarmi da questo harem.


----------



## Mab (27 Febbraio 2012)

"Pentiti peccatore!" mi ha fatto schiantare dal ridere!:rotfl:
Però il rogo non lo ritengo una buona idea, ci sono personalità talmente egocentriche che si sentirebbero degli autentici martiri per l'occasione


----------



## Konrad (27 Febbraio 2012)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Cumolo di cavolate..*noi non facciamo male a nessuno,perche'nessuno sa'*


Come dire che un male commesso non è tale solo perchè non viene scoperto... Ma sai benissimo che ciò che fai potrebbe causare dolore altrimenti non ti premureresti di nasconderlo. Nascondersi dietro la semantica come fai tu è dire cavolate.



lothar57 ha detto:


> ..anzi facciamo del bene al nostro fisico.andrenalina a palate..forti emozioni.


Non ti dico di fare freeclimbing o parapendio... ma anche attraversare l'autostrada a piedi con una benda sugli occhi, vestito di nero, nel cuore della notte potrebbe procurarti adrenalina e forti emozioni.
Così come batterti un martello sui maroni.



lothar57 ha detto:


> Finche'nessuna a casa lo viene a sapere..e se stai super attento..non succede..io cosi'lo sono sempre stato.oddio adesso sono 3 -4 anni che esagero,ma mai avuto problemi.
> *Le palle ci vogliono  per tradire,non per vivere il matrimonio,anelando la scappatella,e non riuscire a farla.*
> Voi traditi fate tutto facile,invece e'maledettamente difficile..........provare per credere


Sbagliato. Le palle ci vogliono per fare la cosa più difficile, non per fare quella più facile (e tu stesso inconsciamente la chiami scappatella, non relazione extraconiugale). E' facile trombare Lothar, facile inventarsi la cazzata o la scusa (così come è facile giustificarsi e mentire a se stessi). E' più difficile invece guardare la persona che è al tuo fianco e, anche quando l'adrenalina dei primi mesi è scomparsa, comportarti da persona onesta e corretta: restare fedele o avere il coraggio di dire la verità. Quello è maledettamente difficile... prova per credere.


----------



## lothar57 (27 Febbraio 2012)

Mab ha detto:


> Lothar... e ti pare d'aver detto cose intelligenti?!
> La verità è che sei il solito uomo insoddisfatto, e le palle non le vedi manco in cartolina,sennò ti prsenteresti per ciò che sei alla donna che hai accanto con la quale FINGI di essere un'altra persona. Il problema è che da solo probabilmente non sai manco lavarti le mutande.
> 
> E chi sei tu per arrogarti il diritto di fare quel che ti pare e scegliere per lei tenendola allo scuro?!
> ...


Io scrivo sempre cose intelligenti.
cara signora maestra sei tu insoddisfatta..tu non hai neanche idea della soddisfazione che danno queste cose..e ti dico dipiu' a casa fatto venerdi' e sabato notte,piu'domenica mattina..mia moglie alle 20 uan settimana ha avuto un problema...io ero in paese..ho mollato tutto attraversando la citta'piena di neve..ma in 25 minuti ero da lei,aspetto tante multe..ma chisse ne frega,quando chiama io corro.
sono messo come Ewy..ogni tanto mi distraggo..ma non sbando...tiro dritto


----------



## exStermy (27 Febbraio 2012)

Diletta ha detto:


> Allora conte, la risposta più giusta è che ERO molto ingenua, perché mi riferisco al nostro fidanzamento e relativa convivenza: in quel periodo è successo proprio di tutto, credimi!
> Fatte sotto al naso, di straforo, storie parallele, scappatelle, tentativi di rimorchio andati a buca e quant'altro.
> Come sotto l'effetto di una droga...una volta che si vede che la cosa riesce bene, non ci si fa a smettere e lo capisco anche, io ero la fidanzata storica e siamo cresciuti insieme, ed è per questa attenuante che gliele ho prescritte tutte quante e gli ho augurato che se le sia godute in pieno.
> 
> ...


Dile' sei te che vuoi macerarti....

gli imbandisci pure la tavola con le leccornie...deve essere fesso a non strafogarsi?


----------



## exStermy (27 Febbraio 2012)

Mab ha detto:


> "Pentiti peccatore!" mi ha fatto schiantare dal ridere!:rotfl:
> Però il rogo non lo ritengo una buona idea, ci sono personalità talmente egocentriche che si sentirebbero degli autentici martiri per l'occasione


sto anche brandendo delle teste d'aglio (e peperoncino)...allontanati...

se nun servono a Lo', stasera du spaghi alla faccia sua....

ahahahahahah


----------



## lothar57 (27 Febbraio 2012)

Konrad ha detto:


> Come dire che un male commesso non è tale solo perchè non viene scoperto... Ma sai benissimo che ciò che fai potrebbe causare dolore altrimenti non ti premureresti di nasconderlo. Nascondersi dietro la semantica come fai tu è dire cavolate.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


aggiungi andare a 235 in autostrada..ovvio 3 -4 corsie e di notte...si  mi piace..e come dicevo al mio paesano baciare per mezz'ora la ''ex nuova amante''e'stato moltoooo piu'coinvolgente,ad esempio,di farlo con l'altra che ha la meta'esatta dei suoi anni..sai perche'la''giovane''e'single..l'altra era sposatissima...


----------



## Simy (27 Febbraio 2012)

Konrad ha detto:


> Come dire che un male commesso non è tale solo perchè non viene scoperto... Ma sai benissimo che ciò che fai potrebbe causare dolore altrimenti non ti premureresti di nasconderlo. Nascondersi dietro la semantica come fai tu è dire cavolate.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:up:


----------



## Diletta (27 Febbraio 2012)

Ewy ha detto:


> Diletta, se mia moglie si togliesse la vestaglietta e...ne sarei lusingato..ma poi inizierei a chiedermi: come mai? cosa e' successo? mi parrebbe una forzatura. Siamo quello che siamo, le non ha quasi mai preso l'iniziativa.
> L'attrazzione del nuovo e' un tornare indietro negli anni, il corteggiamento, la conquista, e' un rivivere vecchie emozioni ma poi lentamente finisce e si rientra, l'importante e' non lasciarci il cuore.
> *Vedrai che con tuo marito tutto si sistemera', una sbandata, la sua presa di coscienza e vedrai che non ricadra', ci vuole tempo, lasciati guidare da lui.*



Sì, sono a posto se mi lascio guidare da lui (ma che era ironico?)
Comunque, hai ragione sulla sua presa di coscienza, da ora in poi, se gli ritorneranno gli ormoni a 1000 ha già detto che ne parleremo e se ne andrà a fare una gita tra uomini (come lui) e si scaricherà bene bene, così da non mettere in repentaglio il nostro matrimonio, una sorta di libera uscita insomma.
E io sono d'accordo.

E comunque, io l'ho presa tante volte l'iniziativa...ma è inutile: sono sempre io, non posso essere NOVITA', e la fregatura per me è che lui è come se fosse sempre NOVITA'. Lo vedi che culo che ha mio marito, anche se non glielo faccio credere.


----------



## exStermy (27 Febbraio 2012)

Diletta ha detto:


> Sì, sono a posto se mi lascio guidare da lui (ma che era ironico?)
> Comunque, hai ragione sulla sua presa di coscienza, da ora in poi, se gli ritorneranno gli ormoni a 1000 ha già detto che ne parleremo e se ne andrà a fare una gita tra uomini (come lui) e si scaricherà bene bene, così da non mettere in repentaglio il nostro matrimonio, una sorta di libera uscita insomma.
> E io sono d'accordo.
> 
> E comunque, io l'ho presa tante volte l'iniziativa...ma è inutile: sono sempre io, non posso essere NOVITA', e la fregatura per me è che lui è come se fosse sempre NOVITA'. Lo vedi che culo che ha mio marito, anche se non glielo faccio credere.


ah, tuo marito te lo dice pur in faccia che deve sfoga' e tu gli dai anche il tuo benestare?

te lo ripeto....ma anziche' veni' te qua, perche' nun ce fai veni' er maritino?....


----------



## Diletta (27 Febbraio 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> Dile' sei te che vuoi macerarti....
> 
> gli imbandisci pure la tavola con le leccornie...deve essere fesso a non strafogarsi?




Stermì, ne ho sentite così tante ma così tante da quando ho cominciato ad occuparmi della cosa (mio malgrado) che mi convinco sempre più che* cascherei dalla padella alla brace.*
Non ci crederai perché è paradossale la cosa, ma anche l'avvocato me l'ha detto!!
Sono tutti traditori !
Forse mi conviene adeguarmi...e tenermi il mio, che a conti fatti proprio male non è.


----------



## Mab (27 Febbraio 2012)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Io scrivo sempre cose intelligenti.
> cara signora maestra sei tu insoddisfatta..tu non hai neanche idea della soddisfazione che danno queste cose..e ti dico dipiu' a casa fatto venerdi' e sabato notte,piu'domenica mattina..mia moglie alle 20 uan settimana ha avuto un problema...io ero in paese..ho mollato tutto attraversando la citta'piena di neve..ma in 25 minuti ero da lei,aspetto tante multe..ma chisse ne frega,quando chiama io corro.
> sono messo come Ewy..ogni tanto mi distraggo..ma non sbando...tiro dritto


No io non sono insoddisfatta. Sono schifata. autenticamente schifata.
E non sono una maestrina sai?! Sono il risultato dell'incontro di 3 persone come te:
Mio nonno. Mio padre. Il mio compagno.
Credi che non mi sia messa in discussione?! tutt'altro.
Credi che non abbia potuto negli ultimi 6 anni di fidanzamento fare ciò che voglio?! Ti dico solo che nel momento in cui mi sono sentita tradita avevo un ragazzo dietro l'angolo che non aspettava altro. Non perchè sia chissà cosa per carità, ma ho 29 anni, nonostante ciò che scrivo qui sono una persona allegra e vitale e so come piacere.
Che cosa vorrei nella vita?! un uomo con le palle.
Che cosa mi rappresenta che quando lei ti ha chiamato sei corso a casa?! Vuoi l'applauso?!
Sono certa che lei per te fa altrettanto senza cercare distrazioni. Perchè?! Mica perchè non può, semplicemente perchè ci sono persone migliori, che sono capaci di amare e rispettare e cercare in chi hanno scelto le emozioni che anelano. Questo è vivere consapevoli di chi si è. 
Perchè Lothar, te ne puoi fare 200000, ma la verità è che 20 anni non li hai più e non ritornerai ad averne. Prima o poi una che ti ride in faccia perchè ci hai provato la trovi. 
Sai perchè sono tanto incavolata?!
Perchè sono stata male da morire. Perchè sono andata a lavorare con 1 ora di sonno per notte per mesi, perchè ho fatto una fatica cane a superare questi mesi fatti di traslochi e malattie in famiglia e sarei stata da cani anche se quel porco non avesse giocato con la mia vita come ha fatto.
Perchè ho visto mia madre stare male da morire, per il tradimento del marito e per quello di suo padre, che le hanno condizionato la vita togliendole totalmente la fiducia nel prossimo. 
Perchè nonostante tutto fino ad oggi ho creduto nell'amore. Nonostante tutto ho sempre sognato. 
E io lo so qual'è la cura: diventare una di voi.
Solo che non ho il cuore di tradire me stessa, fa troppo male.
Fai quel che vuoi della tua vita, ma non te la giobbare con me Lothar.
Non ti ammiro per le tue amanti. Non sei figo perchè hai 3 cellulari. e non sei il marito perfetto perchè quando lei ti chiama lasci l'amante sul pezzo e torni a casa.
Passi la vita a mentire a te stesso perchè?! Tic Tac Tic Tac Tic Tac Tic Tac... il tempo scorre e, caro, puoi battere i piedi finchè vuoi ma non lo fermi.
E io, con tutto che bene non sto, non ho nessun problema a guardarmi allo specchio, e mi piace ciò che vedo dentro e fuori.


----------



## Ewy (27 Febbraio 2012)

*Quello che..*



lothar57 ha detto:


> Io scrivo sempre cose intelligenti.
> cara signora maestra sei tu insoddisfatta..tu non hai neanche idea della soddisfazione che danno queste cose..e ti dico dipiu' a casa fatto venerdi' e sabato notte,piu'domenica mattina..mia moglie alle 20 uan settimana ha avuto un problema...io ero in paese..ho mollato tutto attraversando la citta'piena di neve..ma in 25 minuti ero da lei,aspetto tante multe..ma chisse ne frega,quando chiama io corro.
> sono messo come Ewy..ogni tanto mi distraggo..ma non sbando...tiro dritto


Vorrei riuscire a spiegare  che: noi ultra cinquantenni siamo un mondo a parte. Abbiamo gia' dato e tanto alle nostre famiglie, abbiamo cresciuto, curato, mandato a scuola figli, li stiamo ancora sostenendo finanziariamente. Siamo stati sempre fedeli ma e' arrivato un momento che ci siamo guardati intorno ed era pieno di 40enni attraenti sposate, separate, con figli ecc. che non chiedevano altro se non una mezza giornata di sano sesso senza complicazioni...piatto ricco mi ci ficco, eppoi se ti additano come impotente?

A casa tutto bene, la famiglia e' tranquilla, chiedono e noi elargiamo dosi massicce di euri. Del doman non vi e' certezza.  :condom:


----------



## Sbriciolata (27 Febbraio 2012)

Ewy ha detto:


> Vorrei riuscire a spiegare che: noi ultra cinquantenni siamo un mondo a parte. Abbiamo gia' dato e tanto alle nostre famiglie, abbiamo cresciuto, curato, mandato a scuola figli, li stiamo ancora sostenendo finanziariamente. Siamo stati sempre fedeli ma e' arrivato un momento che ci siamo guardati intorno ed era pieno di 40enni attraenti sposate, separate, con figli ecc. che non chiedevano altro se non una mezza giornata di sano sesso senza complicazioni...piatto ricco mi ci ficco, eppoi se ti additano come impotente?
> 
> A casa tutto bene, la famiglia e' tranquilla, chiedono e noi elargiamo dosi massicce di euri. Del doman non vi e' certezza. :condom:


bah... sarà che io da 40enne preferisco i 30enni...


----------



## Diletta (27 Febbraio 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> ah, tuo marito te lo dice pur in faccia che deve sfoga' e tu gli dai anche il tuo benestare?
> 
> te lo ripeto....ma anziche' veni' te qua, perche' nun ce fai veni' er maritino?....




E meno male che me lo dice in faccia: io i farisei che le fanno di nascosto mi fanno letteralmente vomitare.
Meglio sarebbe stato se non avesse voglia di tali distrazioni (occasionali), ma tant'è...
Almeno lo so e mi regolo di conseguenza, perché la cosa veramente devastante è la presa per il culo e rifarei esattamente le stesse cose per arrivare alla verità.
Tu pensala come ti pare, ci mancherebbe.


----------



## Mab (27 Febbraio 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> bah... sarà che io da 40enne preferisco i 30enni...


Sì ma io da 30enne se un untracinquantenne ci prova mi faccio una sana risata.


----------



## lothar57 (27 Febbraio 2012)

Ewy ha detto:


> Vorrei riuscire a spiegare che: noi ultra cinquantenni siamo un mondo a parte. Abbiamo gia' dato e tanto alle nostre famiglie, abbiamo cresciuto, curato, mandato a scuola figli, li stiamo ancora sostenendo finanziariamente. Siamo stati sempre fedeli ma e' arrivato un momento che ci siamo guardati intorno ed era pieno di 40enni attraenti sposate, separate, con figli ecc. che non chiedevano altro se non una mezza giornata di sano sesso senza complicazioni...piatto ricco mi ci ficco, eppoi se ti additano come impotente?
> 
> A casa tutto bene, la famiglia e' tranquilla, chiedono e noi elargiamo dosi massicce di euri. Del doman non vi e' certezza. :condom:


:up:su tutto..euri a parte..mia moglie non ne avrebbe assolutamente bisogno..potrebbe vivere benisssimo anchde senza di me


----------



## Mab (27 Febbraio 2012)

Ewy ha detto:


> Vorrei riuscire a spiegare  che: noi ultra cinquantenni siamo un mondo a parte. Abbiamo gia' dato e tanto alle nostre famiglie, abbiamo cresciuto, curato, mandato a scuola figli, li stiamo ancora sostenendo finanziariamente. Siamo stati sempre fedeli ma e' arrivato un momento che ci siamo guardati intorno ed era pieno di 40enni attraenti sposate, separate, con figli ecc. che non chiedevano altro se non una mezza giornata di sano sesso senza complicazioni...piatto ricco mi ci ficco, eppoi se ti additano come impotente?
> 
> A casa tutto bene, la famiglia e' tranquilla, chiedono e noi elargiamo dosi massicce di euri. Del doman non vi e' certezza.  :condom:


Applausi per cortesia!!! Applausi al papy su che se li merita!!!
clap clap clap clap


----------



## Ewy (27 Febbraio 2012)

Diletta ha detto:


> Sì, sono a posto se mi lascio guidare da lui (ma che era ironico?)
> Comunque, hai ragione sulla sua presa di coscienza, da ora in poi, se gli ritorneranno gli ormoni a 1000 ha già detto che ne parleremo e se ne andrà a fare una gita tra uomini (come lui) e si scaricherà bene bene, così da non mettere in repentaglio il nostro matrimonio, una sorta di libera uscita insomma.
> E io sono d'accordo.
> 
> E comunque, io l'ho presa tante volte l'iniziativa...ma è inutile: sono sempre io, non posso essere NOVITA', e la fregatura per me è che lui è come se fosse sempre NOVITA'. Lo vedi che culo che ha mio marito, anche se non glielo faccio credere.


Non volevo fare dell'ironia, credevo avesse capito il suo errore, di solito se si viene cuzzati dal consorte crolla il castello e si tocca con mano la realta', almeno io farei cosi' .


----------



## exStermy (27 Febbraio 2012)

Diletta ha detto:


> Stermì, ne ho sentite così tante ma così tante da quando ho cominciato ad occuparmi della cosa (mio malgrado) che mi convinco sempre più che* cascherei dalla padella alla brace.*
> Non ci crederai perché è paradossale la cosa, ma anche l'avvocato me l'ha detto!!
> Sono tutti traditori !
> Forse mi conviene adeguarmi...e tenermi il mio, che a conti fatti proprio male non è.


Dile' scommetto che l'avvocato lo conosceva lui...come la spicologa....

comunque per curiosita' e per riempire l'album delle figurine, l'avvocato e' un cornuto o un puttaniere?

ahahahahah


----------



## Sbriciolata (27 Febbraio 2012)

Mab ha detto:


> Sì ma io da 30enne se un untracinquantenne ci prova mi faccio una sana risata.


No, dai, ridere non è carino. Però 'sta roba del maschio che dopo essersi tanto sacrificato ha diritto... a me fa morire, neanche mio nonno, classe 1911, avrebbe detto una cosa del genere. Sarà che fece prendere la patente a mia nonna dopo la guerra, sarà che le fece aprire un conto in banca solo suo, sarà che non la considerava una proprietà ma una compagna di vita con gli stessi diritti e gli stessi doveri.


----------



## lothar57 (27 Febbraio 2012)

Mab ha detto:


> No io non sono insoddisfatta. Sono schifata. autenticamente schifata.
> E non sono una maestrina sai?! Sono il risultato dell'incontro di 3 persone come te:
> Mio nonno. Mio padre. Il mio compagno.
> Credi che non mi sia messa in discussione?! tutt'altro.
> ...



Cara Mab mi spiace anche perche'la stessa eta'l'avra'tra tre mesi la mia ''amica''
ma questo spiega il modo di pensare..alle volte io la ''cazzio''..ma e'logico lei e'giovane...io cerco di essere forever young,ma e'grigia...pero'devi sapere che per noi esiste il PSA,il peggior nemico dei  50enni,il colesterolo..insomma e' ci mancherebbe,tu facessi questi pensieri,io penso che domattina potrei avere chiuso..capito?
Mi e'gia successo di aprire la ''busta''sperando in negativo..per ora e'andata,,ma sai ho fumato come un porco,mangiato male,come tutti in questa godereccia e libertina terra..quindi me l'aspetto..
Capisci Mab e'diverso..il tuo compagno non penso fosse mio coetaneo..dico bene???A 30 anni io,si mi davo da fare,a cavolate,non come ora...ti percepisco intellligente,non puoi non''assolvermi''....


----------



## Diletta (27 Febbraio 2012)

Ewy ha detto:


> Vorrei riuscire a spiegare  che: noi ultra cinquantenni siamo un mondo a parte. Abbiamo gia' dato e tanto alle nostre famiglie, abbiamo cresciuto, curato, mandato a scuola figli, li stiamo ancora sostenendo finanziariamente. *Siamo stati sempre fedeli ma e' arrivato un momento che ci siamo guardati intorno ed era pieno di 40enni attraenti sposate, separate, con figli ecc. che non chiedevano altro se non una mezza giornata di sano sesso senza complicazioni...piatto ricco mi ci ficco, eppoi se ti additano come impotente?*
> 
> A casa tutto bene, la famiglia e' tranquilla, chiedono e noi elargiamo dosi massicce di euri. Del doman non vi e' certezza.  :condom:




Della serie: ora o mai più !
Perché da ora in poi il vecchio detto "ogni lasciata è persa" non è mai stato così vero.

Eppure io arrivo a capirti, non so perché ma ti capisco. Se credessi nella reincarnazione direi senza ombra di dubbio che devo essere stata un uomo nella vita precedente, mi è tutto così chiaro, anche se avvilente per me che sono moglie.
E capisco anche che la tua di moglie non abbia queste velleità, che non le interessi più tanto il sesso, ma a te sì, quindi perché privartene?
Fai in modo che lei non se ne accorga mai, non le fare questo male perché non tutte possono reggere simili verità.


----------



## exStermy (27 Febbraio 2012)

Diletta ha detto:


> E meno male che me lo dice in faccia: io i farisei che le fanno di nascosto mi fanno letteralmente vomitare.
> Meglio sarebbe stato se non avesse voglia di tali distrazioni (occasionali), ma tant'è...
> Almeno lo so e mi regolo di conseguenza, perché la cosa veramente devastante è la presa per il culo e rifarei esattamente le stesse cose per arrivare alla verità.
> Tu pensala come ti pare, ci mancherebbe.


ma dai nun esisti....

adesso conto fino a 3 e poi sparisci in una nuvoletta....

ahahahahahahahah


----------



## Ewy (27 Febbraio 2012)

Mab ha detto:


> Applausi per cortesia!!! Applausi al papy su che se li merita!!!
> clap clap clap clap



Mab ti ho letta, sei giovane e capisco il tuo stato, alla tua eta' non meriti questo. Credimi ho una figlia della tua eta', e non so' come reagirei. Per il resto sono fermo sulle mie posizioni.


----------



## lothar57 (27 Febbraio 2012)

Ewy ha detto:


> Non volevo fare dell'ironia, credevo avesse capito il suo errore, di solito se si viene cuzzati dal consorte crolla il castello e si tocca con mano la realta', almeno io farei cosi' .


bravo Ewy..indovina perche'la mia nuova amica mi ha mollato??perche'il macchinone da €80000..e i 3-4000 eurini che indossava li salutava...se beccata...ahahahahahahh..amore che temeva a parte


----------



## Diletta (27 Febbraio 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> Dile' scommetto che l'avvocato lo conosceva lui...come la spicologa....
> 
> comunque per curiosita' e per riempire l'album delle figurine, l'avvocato e' un cornuto o un puttaniere?
> 
> ahahahahah




Mi fai sorridere, lo sai?
L'avvocato è mio e solo mio, non gli rivelo il nome neanche sotto tortura, e lui lo vorrebbe tanto sapere, ed è un fior di avvocato: bravo e bello.
Indovina un po' da che parte sta?:mrgreen:


----------



## exStermy (27 Febbraio 2012)

Mab ha detto:


> Applausi per cortesia!!! Applausi al papy su che se li merita!!!
> clap clap clap clap


solo dopo che sgancia la paghetta pero'....

sto spilorcio....

ahahahahahahah

che tristezza caro coetaneo Ewy esse' paragonati ar bancomat....

e se te manca un domani er collegamento? te fanno domanda alla Baggina???


----------



## Mab (27 Febbraio 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> No, dai, ridere non è carino. Però 'sta roba del maschio che dopo essersi tanto sacrificato ha diritto... a me fa morire, neanche mio nonno, classe 1911, avrebbe detto una cosa del genere. Sarà che fece prendere la patente a mia nonna dopo la guerra, sarà che le fece aprire un conto in banca solo suo, sarà che non la considerava una proprietà ma una compagna di vita con gli stessi diritti e gli stessi doveri.


Ascolta, all'età di 19 anni avevo un lavoretto in un bar. c'era un tizio di 60 anni che mi faceva battutine ammiccanti tutti i giorni, e ti giuro che non lo prendevo sul serio, perchè non sono il tipo che si sente perennemente al centro dell'attenzione, finchè non mi ha messo in mano il suo numero di telefono con un occhiolino. Fai conto che pure sua moglie frequentava il bar. Io, pur esterrefatta non ho battuto ciglio, senza alzare lo sguardo ho accartocciato il biglietto e davanti a lui l'ho buttato senza una parola. Non ho fatto scenate, ho solo dimostrato chiaramente cosa ne pensassi. Chiaramente allora s'è inventato che avevo preso 50 auro dalla cassa facendomi fare una figura colossale con gli altri clienti.. fortuna che i proprietari del bar mi conoscevano e mi hanno creduta (non ho mai rubato nemmeno un rossetto pensa te).
Pensa te che uomo!

Il maschio ha diritto, non lo sai?! c'è la spiegazione che in natura l'uomo deve fecondare più femmine possibile e la monogamia non è naturale. Oppure ti dicono che loro devono cacciare per natura. O che DEVONO fare sesso un numero maggiore di volte. Sai quante se ne raccontano?!
Il male delle vecchie generazioni è il maschilismo ormai insito, perchè sono certa che a parte il conte, gli altri non si sognerebbero mai di immaginare le loro mogliettine a sudare nel letto di un altro. le nuove generazioni?! Sono dei bambocci che non sanno lottare per ciò che vogliono e si aspettano tutto sul vassoio senza fatica.


----------



## exStermy (27 Febbraio 2012)

Diletta ha detto:


> Mi fai sorridere, lo sai?
> L'avvocato è mio e solo mio, non gli rivelo il nome neanche sotto tortura, e lui lo vorrebbe tanto sapere, ed è un fior di avvocato: bravo e bello.
> Indovina un po' da che parte sta?:mrgreen:


puttaniere of course....

te lo magnerai coll'occhi....

ahahahahahah


----------



## Diletta (27 Febbraio 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> puttaniere of course....
> 
> te lo magnerai coll'occhi....
> 
> ahahahahahah


Indovinato !
...confesso che gli occhi hanno goduto della sua vista, ma non sarebbe abuso di potere?
Forse è ora che mi dia una svegliata anch'io, prima però devo prendere lezioni da Lothar, per levarmi tutti i peli sullo stomaco, e sono tanti, e andrò fuori tempo massimo...

E' andata così.


----------



## Ewy (27 Febbraio 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> solo dopo che sgancia la paghetta pero'....
> 
> sto spilorcio....
> 
> ...


e c'hai ragione..pero' che dovemo da fa? finche c'e' ne' elargiamo poi se vedra'...
je damo la Gold....naaa! siamo un mondo a parte, meglio godersi la vita!


----------



## exStermy (27 Febbraio 2012)

Diletta ha detto:


> Indovinato !
> ...confesso che gli occhi hanno goduto della sua vista, ma non sarebbe abuso di potere?
> Forse è ora che mi dia una svegliata anch'io, prima però devo prendere lezioni da Lothar, per levarmi tutti i peli sullo stomaco, e sono tanti, e andrò fuori tempo massimo...
> 
> E' andata così.


ma improvvisa...

me sa che impari subbbito....

ahahahahahah


----------



## lothar57 (27 Febbraio 2012)

Diletta ha detto:


> Indovinato !
> ...confesso che gli occhi hanno goduto della sua vista, ma non sarebbe abuso di potere?
> Forse è ora che mi dia una svegliata anch'io, prima però devo prendere lezioni da Lothar, per levarmi tutti i peli sullo stomaco, e sono tanti, e andrò fuori tempo massimo...
> 
> E' andata così.


cara Diletta cosi'si nasce..proprio ieri sera mia moglie.giusto aggiungi 10 anni di fidanzamento..quindi fanno 35..che appunto da fidanzato mi davo da fare.andavo dietro alle amiche delle mie sorelle,avevano 6 0 7 anni in piu'.
lazioni di diavoleria??ma non ti servono..non e'la tua indole tradire..insomma come si dice se sei lupo mica diventi cocker..


----------



## exStermy (27 Febbraio 2012)

lothar57 ha detto:


> cara Diletta cosi'si nasce..proprio ieri sera mia moglie.giusto aggiungi 10 anni di fidanzamento..quindi fanno 35..che appunto da fidanzato mi davo da fare.andavo dietro alle amiche delle mie sorelle,avevano 6 0 7 anni in piu'.
> lazioni di diavoleria??ma non ti servono..non e'la tua indole tradire..insomma come si dice se sei lupo mica diventi cocker..


dimentichi che ha studiato dalle monache....

AHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAH


----------



## Mab (27 Febbraio 2012)

Sorry, non assolvo nessuno. Perchè gli anni passano per te come per tua moglie, e ci sarà lei nei momenti più difficili in futuro, lei della quale oggi non hai cura.
E mi spiace, il mio compagno è stato uno stron.. (si può dire?!)
Però io ho anche l'esperienza di figlia. Ho sofferto e ho visto i traditi della mia famiglia soffrire.
Mi spiace ragazzi, ma non vi comprendo e non vi assolvo. Invece di far finta di essere chi non si è, invece di accontentarsi di piaceri effimeri con delle signorine usa e getta, perchè non fate progetti?!
Mia nonna ha quasi 100 anni. Cavolo, lei fa progetti, sogna, e guarda avanti ed è la persona più viva che conosca.
Avete paura delle troppe sigarette fumate e degli anni che passano?! Coltivate nuove passioni, progettate dei viaggi, imparate cose nuove, emozionatevi realmente non con degli artifici, e rendete orgogliosi di voi chi vi sta intorno e voi stessi senza inventarvi personaggi improbabili di eterni fanciulli.
Perchè c'è un'immensa tristezza dietro tutto questo. Dietro i cellulari che si motiplicano. Dietro le storie con ragazze che potrebbero essere vostre figlie e che vi servono per "triccare" mentalmente la carta d identità.
Io non voglio vedere mostri, e mi impegno da anni, sono entrata in questo forum prima di fidanzarmi, più di 6 anni fa con un altro nick, proprio perchè il tradimento mi faceva paura e non volevo rinchiudermi e diventare una persona rigida che vede tutto bianco o nero. 
Ma è difficile sapete?!
Avessi più quattrini mi farei una bella gita sulla poltrona dello psicologo.. e se devo dirvi la verità ho preso proprio per questo un secondo lavoro come cameriera, per avere i soldi per intraprendere il mio percorso. 
Però.. fatemi il piacere di dirmi che dall'altra parte c'è qualcuno che si mette in discussione, che ci prova a non prendere sempre e solo la strada egoisticamente più facile.
 E davvero scusate se m'infervoro (se si può dire m'incazz.. no eh?!), ma mi devo sfogare in qualche modo, sennò poi divento un serial killer! Lavoro pure al pubblico e devo sorridere a tutti indistintamente, anche a chi ha un quoziente intellettivo di un tappo di sughero e l'educazione di un pidocchio!


----------



## The Cheater (27 Febbraio 2012)

cioè...dovrei leggermi 16 pagine di 3d??? staminkia...non ce la faccio 

comunque qualcosa ho letto e provo a rispondere brevemente:
si, "little bitch" è il soprannome con la quale la chiamavo...piaceva a lei e a me, lei è una piccola stronza (simpaticamente)

se sarei andato da lei se non fosse stata così lontana??? ehhh, è la domanda da 1milione di dollari...chi lo sa...

il sesso a volontà con mia moglie...è desiderio, ne sfogo ne evasione...ci desideriamo davvero, non so se durerà ma adesso ce lo godiamo...sia lei che io perchè, che sia chiaro, è forse più lei a cercarlo di me

lasciarla perchè "non è giusto che io abbia una parte del mio cuore verso un'altra"??? per piacere...fare del male a se stessi e, sopratutto, alla donna che si ama solo per "giustizia" non fa parte di me...sarebbe un tagliarsi le palle per un principio stupido...ci lasceremo "se e solamente se" non ci ameremo più...lei ha accettato il tradimento, e nemmeno si sogna di sapere se ancora in me c'è qualcosa dell'altra...sa che sono a casa e che sono li PER LEI!!!

il futuro??? chi lo sa...le cose che mi portano a pensare all'altra sono veramente troppe, credetemi ci sono cose che vanno oltre l'immaginazione...non ne parlo per mantenere la privacy ma qualche amico sa...è dura

amare un domani una terza donna che approfitti di tutto questo caos?
tutto è possbile...ma conoscendomi ritengo che questa storia mi stia segnando profondamente e come sempre è successo cambierà qualcosa in me...spero di non imbattermi MAI PIU' in altre donne, spero di riavvivare il mio matrimonio e ritrovarmi con solo un bel ricordo dell'altra...ma nel caso accadesse altro, credo che una terza donna più che approfittare rischierebbe di SUBIRE il mio nuovo ME...sento di bloccare il mio cuore: se non andrà con mia moglie vorrà dire, oggi penso, che non merito o forse non sono adatto ad avere interamente il cuore di una donna

mia moglie è straordinaria??? si, lo è davvero...


----------



## lothar57 (27 Febbraio 2012)

Mab ha detto:


> Sorry, non assolvo nessuno. Perchè gli anni passano per te come per tua moglie, e ci sarà lei nei momenti più difficili in futuro, lei della quale oggi non hai cura.
> E mi spiace, il mio compagno è stato uno stron.. (si può dire?!)
> Però io ho anche l'esperienza di figlia. Ho sofferto e ho visto i traditi della mia famiglia soffrire.
> Mi spiace ragazzi, ma non vi comprendo e non vi assolvo. Invece di far finta di essere chi non si è, invece di accontentarsi di piaceri effimeri con delle signorine usa e getta, perchè non fate progetti?!
> ...


ma sai e'questione di famiglia anche,mio padre ha avuto diverse amanti,pensa che con una ci andai letto anch'io,non sono certo pero',lei aveva 33 anni,marito due figli di 15 anni credo..ricordo ancora mio padre anni prima,avro'avuto 15anni dirmi..sai tutte le mogli dei ns amici tradiscono''..ci rimasi male..non sapevo un cavolo.ed ecco quella bella rivelazione....mio fratello ha riempito di corna la moglie,ora separati..insomma la scuola e'quella.
la ragazza che potrebbe essere mia figlia ha scelto di sua volonta',e non mi e'costata 1 cent..le ho regalato 2 ricariche.€30...perche'era sempre ha secco..anche lei come te si fa'un mazzo cosi'..poveretta,pero'anche se sa benissimo chi sono,non ha mai chiesto.
Lavoro??ahahah.io oggi ho mangiato la faccia a tutti,moglie,figli,corriere,socio e anche a persona a cui mi e'dispiaciuto,ma mi ha risposto come non avrebbe dovuto
ma il pubblco e'sacro.Sempre.


----------



## contepinceton (27 Febbraio 2012)

Diletta ha detto:


> Allora conte, la risposta più giusta è che ERO molto ingenua, perché mi riferisco al nostro fidanzamento e relativa convivenza: in quel periodo è successo proprio di tutto, credimi!
> Fatte sotto al naso, di straforo, storie parallele, scappatelle, tentativi di rimorchio andati a buca e quant'altro.
> Come sotto l'effetto di una droga...una volta che si vede che la cosa riesce bene, non ci si fa a smettere e lo capisco anche, io ero la fidanzata storica e siamo cresciuti insieme, ed è per questa attenuante che gliele ho prescritte tutte quante e gli ho augurato che se le sia godute in pieno.
> 
> ...


Ma quale harem...dai...
Ma uffa lui è un gran gallo che ha bisogno di galline no?
Ma l'amore assoluto...
Insomma la vita è lunga...
Ci avrà provato poi...insomma...

Ma tu proprio non ti ci vedi a fare un po' la pazza? Eh?
E balla e fiuma...e balla e fiuma...


----------



## contepinceton (27 Febbraio 2012)

Mab ha detto:


> Ascolta, all'età di 19 anni avevo un lavoretto in un bar. c'era un tizio di 60 anni che mi faceva battutine ammiccanti tutti i giorni, e ti giuro che non lo prendevo sul serio, perchè non sono il tipo che si sente perennemente al centro dell'attenzione, finchè non mi ha messo in mano il suo numero di telefono con un occhiolino. Fai conto che pure sua moglie frequentava il bar. Io, pur esterrefatta non ho battuto ciglio, senza alzare lo sguardo ho accartocciato il biglietto e davanti a lui l'ho buttato senza una parola. Non ho fatto scenate, ho solo dimostrato chiaramente cosa ne pensassi. Chiaramente allora s'è inventato che avevo preso 50 auro dalla cassa facendomi fare una figura colossale con gli altri clienti.. fortuna che i proprietari del bar mi conoscevano e mi hanno creduta (non ho mai rubato nemmeno un rossetto pensa te).
> Pensa te che uomo!
> 
> Il maschio ha diritto, non lo sai?! c'è la spiegazione che in natura l'uomo deve fecondare più femmine possibile e la monogamia non è naturale. Oppure ti dicono che loro devono cacciare per natura. O che DEVONO fare sesso un numero maggiore di volte. Sai quante se ne raccontano?!
> Il male delle vecchie generazioni è il maschilismo ormai insito, perchè sono certa che a parte il conte, gli altri non si sognerebbero mai di immaginare le loro mogliettine a sudare nel letto di un altro. le nuove generazioni?! Sono dei bambocci che non sanno lottare per ciò che vogliono e si aspettano tutto sul vassoio senza fatica.


Of course...
Ma io ho una moglie che...
Se vuole un uomo se lo piglia eh?
Non ne ha mai fatto mistero eh?
Mica ha sta roba in testa...rinuncio per rispetto a me eh?
Se rinuncia è sempre per motivi suoi...non certo per me eh?
Ma stiamo a scherzare?


----------



## contepinceton (27 Febbraio 2012)

Konrad ha detto:


> Come dire che un male commesso non è tale solo perchè non viene scoperto... Ma sai benissimo che ciò che fai potrebbe causare dolore altrimenti non ti premureresti di nasconderlo. Nascondersi dietro la semantica come fai tu è dire cavolate.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Konrad...tu sei nuovo qui dentro...e forse non hai ben chiaro su con chi hai a che fare...
Meglio che tu ti faccia spiegare dalla dolce Simy...su chi è Lothar...
Hai rischiato che tutta la tua biblioteca prendesse fuoco oggi e non sto scherzando...
Lothar dimonio con occhi di bragia...è davvero terrificante!

( In altre parole non importunarlo con cose che lui non può capire!)...

:mrgreen:


----------



## lunaiena (27 Febbraio 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> No, dai, ridere non è carino. Però 'sta roba del maschio che dopo essersi tanto sacrificato ha diritto... a me fa morire, neanche mio nonno, classe 1911, avrebbe detto una cosa del genere. Sarà che fece prendere la patente a mia nonna dopo la guerra, sarà che le fece aprire un conto in banca solo suo, sarà che non la considerava una proprietà ma una compagna di vita con gli stessi diritti e gli stessi doveri.


Leggendo qua e là ho trovato stà storiella:

Un uomo avaro aveva accumulato tanti soldi lavorando, senza mai spenderli, nè per sè, nè per la moglie. Lui voleva guadagnare, e basta. Quando si trattava di spenderli era un vero tirchio. E anche prima di morire non si slegava da quel suo desiderio. Un giorno disse a sua moglie: _“quando morirò, voglio che tu prenda tutti i miei soldi e li metta nella bara con me. Me li voglio portare con me nell’aldilà.”_
 La moglie era titubante, ma lui insistette tanto e si fece promettere che alla sua morte lei avrebbe messo tutti i suoi soldi nella bara del marito.
 E il giorno fatidico della sua morte arrivò. La moglia vestita di nero assisteva al funerale, e poco prima di chiudere la bara del marito disse: _“Aspettate!”_ e posò dentro la bara di legno una scatola di metallo, finemente intarsiata.
 Chiusero la bara e la portarono via.
 La sua amica le disse: _“sapevo che non eri così tonta da mettere tutto quel denaro la dentro con tuo marito. Cosa ci hai messo?”_
 La moglie fedele rispose:_“Io sono una persona credente, ho giurato, non posso tornare sulle mie parole.”_
 L’amica: _“Vorresti dire che hai messo tutto quel denaro li dentro con lui!?!?!?”_
 La moglie: _“Certo che l’ho fatto! Ho preso tutto il denaro, l’ho messo sul mio conto, e gli ho fatto un assegno… Se riesce a incassarlo se li può spendere tutti.”

_Le mogli eh!!


----------



## Sole (27 Febbraio 2012)

lunapiena ha detto:


> Quello che a me non è chiaro è cosa ti manca in fondo in questo rapporto....
> A come scrivi vuoi un gran bene a questa persona e lui ne vuole a te ...avete fatto le vostre esperienze ....
> Avete un figlio o due non ricordo...lavorate ....mi sembra anche che nei rapporti intimi tutto ok....cosa è che non riesci a metabolizzare..non capisco ...


Non mi manca niente. Ho metabolizzato ogni cosa.


----------



## Sole (27 Febbraio 2012)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Da quello che scrivi, Sole: l'Amore con l' A maiuscola tu l'hai vissuto.


----------



## Diletta (27 Febbraio 2012)

Mab ha detto:


> Mi sa che è il nome Dile, dato che mi chiamo come te. Anch'io di corna non ne voglio più, hai scoperto come si fa?!




Cara, mal comune mezzo gaudio allora...consoliamoci così per il momento.
Ma non è finita qui!


----------



## erab (27 Febbraio 2012)

lunapiena ha detto:


> Leggendo qua e là ho trovato stà storiella:
> 
> Un uomo avaro aveva accumulato tanti soldi lavorando, senza mai spenderli, nè per sè, nè per la moglie. Lui voleva guadagnare, e basta. Quando si trattava di spenderli era un vero tirchio. E anche prima di morire non si slegava da quel suo desiderio. Un giorno disse a sua moglie: _“quando morirò, voglio che tu prenda tutti i miei soldi e li metta nella bara con me. Me li voglio portare con me nell’aldilà.”_
> La moglie era titubante, ma lui insistette tanto e si fece promettere che alla sua morte lei avrebbe messo tutti i suoi soldi nella bara del marito.
> ...


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Diletta (27 Febbraio 2012)

lothar57 ha detto:


> cara Diletta cosi'si nasce..proprio ieri sera mia moglie.giusto aggiungi 10 anni di fidanzamento..quindi fanno 35..che appunto da fidanzato mi davo da fare.andavo dietro alle amiche delle mie sorelle,avevano 6 0 7 anni in piu'.
> *lazioni di diavoleria??ma non ti servono..non e'la tua indole tradire..insomma come si dice se sei lupo mica diventi cocker.*.




Hai ragione, ma non è neanche la mia indole quella di cornuta, intendi?
Posso anche diventare un lupo travestito da agnello, sai?
E mi sa che sono già sulla strada...non che me ne vanti.


----------



## Diletta (27 Febbraio 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ma quale harem...dai...
> Ma uffa lui è un gran gallo che ha bisogno di galline no?
> Ma l'amore assoluto...
> Insomma la vita è lunga...
> ...




Quello che so è che non mi ci vedo più a fare la cogliona...
Il resto verrà da sé, di default...


----------



## contepinceton (27 Febbraio 2012)

Diletta ha detto:


> Quello che so è che non mi ci vedo più a fare la cogliona...
> Il resto verrà da sé, di default...


Diletta tu non hai la più pallida idea di quante volte è stata messa in discussione la mia buona fede.
Sono un buono di cuore.
Ma non un bonaccione.

Embè tu non fare la cogliona no?

ma ricordati che sei UNA SIGNORA.

Ora non renderti ridicola ai suoi occhi con scenette da donnetta insicura e gelosa...
Ma è ovvio che LUI deve trattarti come LA SUA SIGNORA...e non come una che...ma si dei...le racconto quattro belle paroline e la intorto...

Al tempo stesso non puoi sognare di vivere in coppia con tuo marito tutta pucci pucci no?

Contegno Diletta!
contegno!


----------



## Konrad (28 Febbraio 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Konrad...tu sei nuovo qui dentro...e forse non hai ben chiaro su con chi hai a che fare...
> Meglio che tu ti faccia spiegare dalla dolce Simy...su chi è Lothar...
> Hai rischiato che tutta la tua biblioteca prendesse fuoco oggi e non sto scherzando...
> Lothar dimonio con occhi di bragia...è davvero terrificante!
> ...


HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA
Che ci vuoi fare Conte, amo il rischio. E mi piace ascoltare/leggere più che parlare... ma quando ce vò ce vò.


----------



## Simy (28 Febbraio 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Konrad...tu sei nuovo qui dentro...e forse non hai ben chiaro su con chi hai a che fare...
> Meglio che tu ti faccia spiegare dalla *dolce Simy*...su chi è Lothar...
> Hai rischiato che tutta la tua biblioteca prendesse fuoco oggi e non sto scherzando...
> Lothar dimonio con occhi di bragia...è davvero terrificante!
> ...



Perchè il lavoro sporco tocca sempre a me!
:blu:


----------



## free (28 Febbraio 2012)

lothar57 ha detto:


> bravo Ewy..indovina perche'la mia nuova amica mi ha mollato??perche'il macchinone da €80000..e i 3-4000 eurini che indossava li salutava...se beccata...ahahahahahahh..amore che temeva a parte


guarda che così non sembra una donnna di classe, ma solo una che vorrebbe tradire il marito ma ha paura di perdere la grana, salvo poi essere cornificata a vita dal marito stesso perchè tanto la grana è sua
non dirmi che alla tua età uomo di mondo ti fai ancora abbagliare da 4 lustrini
tutto fumo e niente arrosto, ci hai mai pensato?


----------



## contepinceton (28 Febbraio 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> Perchè il lavoro sporco tocca sempre a me!
> :blu:


Dai XD...scrivi qualche bella frasetta a the cheater...che nonostante sia uomo...e abbia due palle di acciaio...non sa come fare in questa situazione...

Riporta il 3d in topic...altrimenti abbiamo nuove lamentele...

No?

Sarai ricompensata...
Ti va un bel reggiseno della perla?
Dentro le coppe due firme...gli autografi di me e Lothar...così siamo sicuri di essere nel tuo cuore!


----------



## contepinceton (28 Febbraio 2012)

free ha detto:


> guarda che così non sembra una donnna di classe, ma solo una che vorrebbe tradire il marito ma ha paura di perdere la grana, salvo poi essere cornificata a vita dal marito stesso perchè tanto la grana è sua
> non dirmi che alla tua età uomo di mondo ti fai ancora abbagliare da 4 lustrini
> tutto fumo e niente arrosto, ci hai mai pensato?


O una semplicemente a cui Lothar...non va eh?

Facile dire gatto...

Finchè non lo hai nel sacco...

Facile dire...ah sono na porca...e poi...insomma...

E' veramente dura a sto mondo eh?


----------



## Ultimo (28 Febbraio 2012)

lothar57 ha detto:


> ciao Claudio ..grazie..non scherzo,sono troppo  abituato a fare il mondo a modo mio..fai bene a contraddirmi,anche questa ultima se mi  ha piantato..molto e'dipeso dalla mia smisurata immodestia nonche'egocentrismo,,per cui penso sempre ''ok lothar dice cosi'ma alla fine come sempre fara'come vuoi tu''...invece...
> 
> certo grande coraggio,le occasioni le abbiamo tutti e piu'facile dire di si che di no...ma intendevo che gestire un tradimento e'maledettamente complicato,specie quando non prende solo dalla cintura in giu'.
> Capito??parlo di difficolta'''tecniche''...ma aggiungo anche che bisogna essere senza scrupoli,moltooo...ciao..ancora grazie..e'ora che qualcuno mi metta in discussione!!


Lothar capisco quello che vuoi dirmi.
Ma pur sapendo che hai ragione, ti faccio degli esempi viventi e personali. poi saprai rispondermi tu.
Accorcio il tutto, altrimenti facciamo sera, telefono ad una dottoressa che mi conosce di vista,( questa ha un negozio e rilascia lo scontrino con il numero di telefono)  mi da appuntamento, andiamo a cena, mi salta addosso, la blocco! stop
Salgo nel bergamasco, mi ritrovo con due donne, ed una sera queste due donne bisex insomma hai capito Lothar no ? nada de nada! che sentimenti vuoi metterci in queste situazioni? 
Potrei farti altri esempi ma questi dicono tutto e chiaramente.


----------



## Diletta (28 Febbraio 2012)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Lothar capisco quello che vuoi dirmi.
> Ma pur sapendo che hai ragione, ti faccio degli esempi viventi e personali. poi saprai rispondermi tu.
> Accorcio il tutto, altrimenti facciamo sera, telefono ad una dottoressa che mi conosce di vista,( questa ha un negozio e rilascia lo scontrino con il numero di telefono)  mi da appuntamento, andiamo a cena, mi salta addosso, la blocco! stop
> Salgo nel bergamasco, mi ritrovo con due donne, ed una sera queste due donne bisex insomma hai capito Lothar no ? nada de nada! che sentimenti vuoi metterci in queste situazioni?
> Potrei farti altri esempi ma questi dicono tutto e chiaramente.




...però Claudio, qui bisogna davvero che qualche eminente esperto faccia degli studi su di te!
Passami la battuta amichevole, però sei decisamente un uomo tutto d'un pezzo (sempre che sia vera la tua versione).
Stando così le cose, sai di cosa avrei paura se tu fossi mio marito? 
Che tu perdessi la testa per amore di un'altra così da sfare baracca e burattini, mentre magari con un uomo farfallone che non conosce gli scrupoli di coscienza è decisamente più improbabile.
Sì, anche questo pensiero aiuta a vedere il bicchiere mezzo pieno e non mezzo vuoto, bisogna "inventarsi" di tutto per rincuorarsi...


----------



## Nocciola (28 Febbraio 2012)

Diletta ha detto:


> ...però Claudio, qui bisogna davvero che qualche eminente esperto faccia degli studi su di te!
> Passami la battuta amichevole, però sei decisamente un uomo tutto d'un pezzo (sempre che sia vera la tua versione).
> Stando così le cose, sai di cosa avrei paura se tu fossi mio marito?
> Che tu perdessi la testa per amore di un'altra così da sfare baracca e burattini, mentre magari con un uomo farfallone che non conosce gli scrupoli di coscienza è decisamente più improbabile.
> Sì, anche questo pensiero aiuta a vedere il bicchiere mezzo pieno e non mezzo vuoto, bisogna "inventarsi" di tutto per rincuorarsi...


ma non avresti p uiù stima di un uomo che si innamora di un'altra piuttosto di uno che tromba a destra e sinistra?
Tanto lo perdi comunque. L'hai perso comunque. Hai perso la tua idea di coppia, hai perso la serenità. Qual è la differenza che lui è ancora li con te fino a che un'altra donna non gliela farà annusare? 
Scusa Diletta se sono stata cruda ma veramente non riesco a capirti, mi viene da scrollarti per le spalle con affetto.
Qualche giorno fa sembrava che iniziassi a renderti conto, ora sei tornata a parlare per stereotipi
Gli uomini che amano la propria compagna o anche semplicemente sanno cosa sia il rispetto si comportano come Ultimo.
E ripeto te lo dice una che ha tradito.......


----------



## Non Registrato (28 Febbraio 2012)

farfalla ha detto:


> ma non avresti p uiù stima di un uomo che si innamora di un'altra piuttosto di uno che tromba a destra e sinistra?
> Tanto lo perdi comunque. L'hai perso comunque. Hai perso la tua idea di coppia, hai perso la serenità. Qual è la differenza che lui è ancora li con te fino a che un'altra donna non gliela farà annusare?
> Scusa Diletta se sono stata cruda ma veramente non riesco a capirti, mi viene da scrollarti per le spalle con affetto.
> Qualche giorno fa sembrava che iniziassi a renderti conto, ora sei tornata a parlare per stereotipi
> ...


È vero
Io penso che mio marito sia così pur con tutti i suoi difetti
Penso che mi abbia amato + lui di me se di bilancia si può parlare
Io avevo bisogno di certe cose ma le davo? Non lo so

E alla prima farfalla di pancia ho ceduto
Sicuro ero eravamo siamo in crisi e credetemi la mancanza di sesso fa tanto

Lui dice che non ero + desiderabile non x aspetto fisico che quello anzi..ero acida tesa nervosa gli davo sempre addosso
Bè un po’ è vero anche se dico cazzo ero sempre sola con tre bimbi che ti credevi’
C’è rabbia tra noi e tanta
Avevo letto di quintina che dopo tot tempo la vita sessuale torna quella di prima 
Non so
Io temo che finita o assopita sia molto dura da recuperare e se fai apragoni con storia clandestina è la FINE
Ma mi ci impegno
L’altro fa capolino in testa e lo caccio via
ROSSI


----------



## oscuro (28 Febbraio 2012)

*Ma*

Per tradire ci vogliono le palle?Per fare una rapina pure?Per uccidere pure?O forse ci vogliono le palle ad essere persone rispettose nel 2012???Cmq contento di esser un grandissimo senza palle!!!


----------



## Non Registrato (28 Febbraio 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> Per tradire ci vogliono le palle?Per fare una rapina pure?Per uccidere pure?O forse ci vogliono le palle ad essere persone rispettose nel 2012???Cmq contento di esser un grandissimo senza palle!!!


l ultima che hai detto
però non condannerei nessuno ogni storia è una storia a se sbagliata o no che sia
rossi


----------



## oscuro (28 Febbraio 2012)

*Si*

Si non condanno nessuno....ma non ci sto a far passre certi messaggi!!!


----------



## Non Registrato (28 Febbraio 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> È vero
> Io penso che mio marito sia così pur con tutti i suoi difetti
> Penso che mi abbia amato + lui di me se di bilancia si può parlare
> Io avevo bisogno di certe cose ma le davo? Non lo so
> ...



mi sa che non hai capito granché di quello che aveva detto quintina


----------



## Chiara Matraini (28 Febbraio 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Dai XD...scrivi qualche bella frasetta a the cheater...che nonostante sia uomo...e abbia due palle di acciaio...non sa come fare in questa situazione...
> 
> Riporta il 3d in topic...altrimenti abbiamo nuove lamentele...
> 
> ...



Non preoccuparti, niente lamentele...
....se ritengo mi cancello e basta


----------



## Simy (28 Febbraio 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Dai XD...scrivi qualche bella frasetta a the cheater...che nonostante sia uomo...e abbia due palle di acciaio...non sa come fare in questa situazione...
> 
> Riporta il 3d in topic...altrimenti abbiamo nuove lamentele...
> 
> ...



la smetti! 

in ogni caso Cheat sa come la penso...


----------



## Non Registrato (28 Febbraio 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> mi sa che non hai capito granché di quello che aveva detto quintina


A me sembrava che dopo un ‘esp simile alla mia stesse recuperando il rapporto con il marito
Ricordo che scrisse cose molto sensate compresa quella di levarmi dal pantano il prima possibile
(pantano poi non è il mio altro si è rivelata unapersona molto bella anche quando ho avuto dubbi poi ci siamo semrpe chiariti in maniera corretta ma appunto ognuno ha sua vita e suenresponsabilità punto)
E che cmq stava recuperando anche quella componente
Poi magari sbaglio
rossi


----------



## Non Registrato (28 Febbraio 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> Si non condanno nessuno....ma non ci sto a far passre certi messaggi!!!


Si hai ragione
Io non mi seno con le palle perché ho tradito ma l’opposto..senza

Ma forse chi tradisce come fare sporto la vive così
Un valore aggiunto da gestire bene con furbizia e anche si forse con le palle x loro
rossi


----------



## contepinceton (28 Febbraio 2012)

Diletta ha detto:


> ...però Claudio, qui bisogna davvero che qualche eminente esperto faccia degli studi su di te!
> Passami la battuta amichevole, però sei decisamente un uomo tutto d'un pezzo (sempre che sia vera la tua versione).
> Stando così le cose, sai di cosa avrei paura se tu fossi mio marito?
> Che tu perdessi la testa per amore di un'altra così da sfare baracca e burattini, mentre magari con un uomo farfallone che non conosce gli scrupoli di coscienza è decisamente più improbabile.
> Sì, anche questo pensiero aiuta a vedere il bicchiere mezzo pieno e non mezzo vuoto, bisogna "inventarsi" di tutto per rincuorarsi...


Diletta da tutto quel che scrive...non mi pare che Ultimo sia un uomo facile da prendersi delle sbandate eh?
A me sembra un uomo che considera certe cose come ragazzate che si fanno da giovani...
E secondo me vede in Lothar un cinquantenne a cui è scoppiata dentro l'adolescenza che non ha potuto vivere.

Non mi pare che Ultimo sia uno che scriva certe cose per darsi un contegno.

Ha dei valori in cui crede.

I valori non hanno cifra assoluta, siamo noi che attribuiamo significati importanti a certe cose tipo...onestà, fedeltà, probità.

Insomma se Ultimo non fa certe cose è solo perchè poi si darebbe schiaffi in faccia.

Capisci?


----------



## Minerva (28 Febbraio 2012)

The Cheater ha detto:


> il tempo passa, devo dire anche velocemente ma paradossalmente è peggio perchè nulla cambia
> 
> sono tornato a casa da ormai più di 2 settimane, con le migliori intenzioni e la voglia di ricostruire...l'americana non la sento da ormai una ventina di giorni eppure il vuoto che sento dentro va a peggiorare
> 
> ...


probabilmente senza questa sorta di compiacimento crespulare se ne andrebbe prima


----------



## oscuro (28 Febbraio 2012)

*Rossi*

Ma si son un povero idealista.....mi piace credere che aver le palle vuol dire non rischiar di far male ad altri.....!Forse mi è rimasto un pò di cuore prima di scomparire per sempre in questo rumore.....!!


----------



## Diletta (28 Febbraio 2012)

farfalla ha detto:


> ma non avresti p uiù stima di un uomo che si innamora di un'altra piuttosto di uno che tromba a destra e sinistra?
> Tanto lo perdi comunque. L'hai perso comunque. Hai perso la tua idea di coppia, hai perso la serenità. Qual è la differenza che lui è ancora li con te fino a che un'altra donna non gliela farà annusare?
> Scusa Diletta se sono stata cruda ma veramente non riesco a capirti, mi viene da scrollarti per le spalle con affetto.
> Qualche giorno fa sembrava che iniziassi a renderti conto, ora sei tornata a parlare per stereotipi
> ...




Sì, sei stata cruda, ma non ti preoccupare, col percorso psicologico che sto facendo viene fuori di tutto e mi sono fatta un po' le ossa.
Per la stima, hai ragione: ne avrei di più per un uomo che si innamora (ma anche qui ci sarebbe tanto da dire...).
Sì, ho perso la mia idea di coppia con tutto quello che ne consegue e c'è amarezza in me.
Ma voglio andare oltre perché c'è un orizzonte infinito davanti con molteplici variabili. 
Non è tutto bianco o nero, come credevo fosse, ci sono tante sfumature che vanno colte e comprese.

D'accordo sul fatto che chi sa cos'è il rispetto si comporta come Ultimo, non sono d'accordo sugli uomini che amano.
Amore e sesso corrono anche su binari diversi e di questo ne sono ormai più che sicura.
So per certo che mio marito mi ha sempre amata perché lo ha dimostrato sempre con i fatti. Io c'ero e quindi lo so.
Certo: per me questo amore non corrisponde pienamente al mio concetto di amore che implica il rispetto tra le altre cose. 
Abbiamo una visione diversa del rapporto di coppia e questa diversità è saltata fuori a seguito della crisi, e quando emergono questi problemi si apre un confronto per vedere se c'è la possibilità di continuare una convivenza pacifica, pur avendo queste divergenze.
E' quello che stiamo ancora facendo.
La comprensione delle debolezze dell'altro è fondamentale quando ci si vuole bene e non dico che sia né facile né di sicura realizzazione, ma dico anche che sarebbe auspicabile per la salvaguardia del matrimonio, specie quando ci sono i figli, e attenzione, ho detto comprensione, non passiva accettazione, che è tutta altra cosa.

Si può sempre migliorare nella vita e imparare quando c'è la volontà di farlo. 
Io sto "insegnando" a mio marito il valore del rispetto, per me in primis perché sono la compagna di vita, ma anche per le altre, e io gli dò questa opportunità per imparare, per crescere, per capire che non è tutto un gioco, come dice lui.
Perché qualsiasi gioco ha delle regole, così come ce l'ha il nostro matrimonio: dei paletti ben fermi, da non superare.
Stabiliti da persone mature.
Riguardo a Ultimo, l'ho sempre detto che per me è una splendida persona, avercene di uomini così.
Ma a tutte non tocca....anzi, ribadisco l'idea che faccia parte (ahimé) di una sguarnita minoranza.
E a me non è toccato....


----------



## contepinceton (28 Febbraio 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> Per tradire ci vogliono le palle?Per fare una rapina pure?Per uccidere pure?O forse ci vogliono le palle ad essere persone rispettose nel 2012???Cmq contento di esser un grandissimo senza palle!!!


Beh ragionando per assurdo si...
Non so se siano palle...ma ci vuole come dire freddezza e coscienza che tace.
Se tu ascolti o leggi interviste di ex brigatisti...loro erano seriamente convinti di essere gli unici in Italia ad aver le palle in uno stato di pecoroni ossequianti ad uno stato in cui loro erano in guerra.

Avere o non avere le palle è questione molto ambigua.

Non pensi che nella psicologia di un criminale ci sia l'hubris che parla e dice...ah io la farò franca?

Non pensi che tanti italiani pagano le tasse, non perchè siano convinti che sia giusto, ma solo per evitare le multe con il fisco?

Per uccidere ci vuole che so una certa determinazione.
Magari determinata anche da una paura fottuta.

No?

Per me ci vuol palle a dire di no quando ti capitano occasioni allettanti.
O no?


----------



## Non Registrato (28 Febbraio 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> probabilmente senza questa sorta di compiacimento crespulare se ne andrebbe prima



Io onestamente penso che molti stiano a casa propria x comodità abitudine ecc ma il cuore dica tutt’altro
La testa li porta  fare scelte anche se sensate ma poi sarebbe opportuno non crogiolarsi + nel ricordo
Un caro amico invece nonost moglie e due figli ha gestitio bebe e a gran fatica il tutto ma lo ha gestito 
None ra + innam ma si era innam dell’amante
Ha confessato
Ora è felice
Ci vuole coraggio  ecco si


----------



## contepinceton (28 Febbraio 2012)

Diletta ha detto:


> Sì, sei stata cruda, ma non ti preoccupare, col percorso psicologico che sto facendo viene fuori di tutto e mi sono fatta un po' le ossa.
> Per la stima, hai ragione: ne avrei di più per un uomo che si innamora (ma anche qui ci sarebbe tanto da dire...).
> Sì, ho perso la mia idea di coppia con tutto quello che ne consegue e c'è amarezza in me.
> Ma voglio andare oltre perché c'è un orizzonte infinito davanti con molteplici variabili.
> ...


Ma ricorda che le persone possono sempre stupirci in bene!

Poi su certe cose che scrivi faccio ammenda...
Non so proprio se certe mie forme infantiloidi le lascerò andare via per fare l'adulto serio e maturo...

Ti ripeto una domanda.
Nelle questioni gravi della tua vita matrimoniale tuo marito c'era o ti ha lasciato a smazzolartela da sola?

Beati gli ultimi perchè saranno i primi!


----------



## Nocciola (28 Febbraio 2012)

Diletta ha detto:


> Sì, sei stata cruda, ma non ti preoccupare, col percorso psicologico che sto facendo viene fuori di tutto e mi sono fatta un po' le ossa.
> Per la stima, hai ragione: ne avrei di più per un uomo che si innamora (ma anche qui ci sarebbe tanto da dire...).
> Sì, ho perso la mia idea di coppia con tutto quello che ne consegue e c'è amarezza in me.
> Ma voglio andare oltre perché c'è un orizzonte infinito davanti con molteplici variabili.
> ...


Ti auguro veramente che tu ritrovi la serenità anche all'interno di questa nuova coppia
Ieri quando hai detto che tuo marito ti ha detto che se dovessero risvegliarsi gli ormai si prenderebbe una vacanza tra uomini mi si è ghiacciato il sangue.......Per questo oggi ti ho scritto....


----------



## oscuro (28 Febbraio 2012)

*Conte*

Caro conte...non saprei.....!In questo momento della mia vita ti dico che ci vogliono le palle ad esser se stessi,non facendo pagare ad altri le proprie storture!!!


----------



## Nausicaa (28 Febbraio 2012)

farfalla ha detto:


> Ti auguro veramente che tu ritrovi la serenità anche all'interno di questa nuova coppia
> Ieri quando hai detto che tuo marito ti ha detto che se dovessero risvegliarsi gli ormai si prenderebbe una vacanza tra uomini mi si è ghiacciato il sangue.......Per questo oggi ti ho scritto....



Credo che Diletta intendesse una vacanza tra uomini e SOLO uomini, a fare attività fisica, gare di rutti, occhiate in giro e niente altro.
Attendiamo delucidazioni!


----------



## contepinceton (28 Febbraio 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> Caro conte...non saprei.....!In questo momento della mia vita ti dico che ci vogliono le palle ad esser se stessi,non facendo pagare ad altri le proprie storture!!!


Hai voglia ! Hai voglia!:up::up::up:


----------



## contepinceton (28 Febbraio 2012)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Credo che Diletta intendesse una vacanza tra uomini e SOLO uomini, a fare attività fisica, gare di rutti, occhiate in giro e niente altro.
> Attendiamo delucidazioni!


Beh se ci siamo io, Lothar, e Geki....sappiamo benissimo dove portarlo:smile:


----------



## exStermy (28 Febbraio 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Io onestamente penso che molti stiano a casa propria x comodità abitudine ecc ma il cuore dica tutt’altro
> La testa li porta  fare scelte anche se sensate ma poi sarebbe opportuno non crogiolarsi + nel ricordo
> Un caro amico invece nonost moglie e due figli ha gestitio bebe e a gran fatica il tutto ma lo ha gestito
> None ra + innam ma si era innam dell’amante
> ...


veramente si discuteva sull'autoattribuzione delle palle dei traditori non su chi scientemente dopo valutazione, fa le valigie e sbaracca levandosi magari finalmente dai coglioni del partner...

non mischiare...

ahahahahah


----------



## Nocciola (28 Febbraio 2012)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Credo che Diletta intendesse una vacanza tra uomini e SOLO uomini, a fare attività fisica, gare di rutti, occhiate in giro e niente altro.
> Attendiamo delucidazioni!


E fare una vacanza solo con la moglie, magari qualche rutto glielo concede anche lei


----------



## Diletta (28 Febbraio 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ma ricorda che le persone possono sempre stupirci in bene!
> 
> Poi su certe cose che scrivi faccio ammenda...
> Non so proprio se certe mie forme infantiloidi le lascerò andare via per fare l'adulto serio e maturo...
> ...




Ti rispondo: c'è sempre stato.
Forse è proprio questo conta, in fondo no?


----------



## Nausicaa (28 Febbraio 2012)

Diletta ha detto:


> Ti rispondo: c'è sempre stato.
> Forse è proprio questo conta, in fondo no?



Per quello che conta, perchè chi conta sei TU, sì.
Per me è quello l'importante.


----------



## Nausicaa (28 Febbraio 2012)

farfalla ha detto:


> E fare una vacanza solo con la moglie, magari qualche rutto glielo concede anche lei



Ma quella certo!
Cmq qualche volta io sento proprio il bisogno di stare con donne, e parlare di cose da donne, anche innamorata cotta del mio uomo.
E penso che sia cosa salutare e giusta che un uomo stia un pò con gli uomini. Ogni tanto.


----------



## exStermy (28 Febbraio 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ma ricorda che le persone possono sempre stupirci in bene!
> 
> Poi su certe cose che scrivi faccio ammenda...
> Non so proprio se certe mie forme infantiloidi le lascerò andare via per fare l'adulto serio e maturo...
> ...


ah beh, non importa di quante corna ti riempia, tanto si riscatta portandoti subito al pronto soccorso quando stai male...

bella roba...

ahahahahahah


----------



## contepinceton (28 Febbraio 2012)

Diletta ha detto:


> Ti rispondo: c'è sempre stato.
> Forse è proprio questo conta, in fondo no?


Per me è l'unica cosa che conta.
L'unica.
Tutto il resto è fuffa...

Perchè pensa che so ad un compagno tutto latte e miele...fiori...emozioni...qui e là...

Un giorno tu ti ammali.
E lui si mette apiangere perchè non potete più fare la vita da coppietta cicci cocco...

Il problema insolubile di tuo marito è che non capisce come cose che lui considera cazzate ti abbiano fatto così male dentro.

Ma ricordati sempre che non siamo mai dentro la testa dell'altro.

E nessuno può dirci come ci dobbiamo sentire o meno.


----------



## Nocciola (28 Febbraio 2012)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Ma quella certo!
> Cmq qualche volta io sento proprio il bisogno di stare con donne, e parlare di cose da donne, anche innamorata cotta del mio uomo.
> E penso che sia cosa salutare e giusta che un uomo stia un pò con gli uomini. Ogni tanto.


Ma certo anch'io ci mancherebbe. Anche io e mio marito usciamo per gli affari nostri.
Ma un conto è "Caro vado a fare un giro con le amiche" un conto è "CAro ho l'ormone impazzito mi prendo una vacanze con le amiche"


----------



## contepinceton (28 Febbraio 2012)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Ma quella certo!
> Cmq qualche volta io sento proprio il bisogno di stare con donne, e parlare di cose da donne, anche innamorata cotta del mio uomo.
> E penso che sia cosa salutare e giusta che un uomo stia un pò con gli uomini. Ogni tanto.


Basta che non lo obblighi a presenziare a queste riunioni...

Al massimo cucina per voi no? E ascolta musica con l'ipod...appunto per non origliare...

In genere comunque quando arrivano in casa le amiche di mia moglie...io fuggo...

(perchè magari mi manda a prendere il gelato per loro no?)...


----------



## exStermy (28 Febbraio 2012)

farfalla ha detto:


> Ma certo anch'io ci mancherebbe. Anche io e mio marito usciamo per gli affari nostri.
> Ma un conto è "Caro vado a fare un giro con le amiche" un conto è "CAro ho l'ormone impazzito mi prendo una vacanze con le amiche"


Dover arrivare qua a spiegare la differenza, lo trovo ancora fantastico...

incredibile...non ci si abitua...

ahahahahah


----------



## Nocciola (28 Febbraio 2012)

Diletta ha detto:


> Ti rispondo: c'è sempre stato.
> Forse è proprio questo conta, in fondo no?


Quindi per te non ha importanza con chi va a letto ma l'importante è che ci sia quando hai bisogno...
non lo so, io do per scontato che l'uomo che mi ama ci sia quando ho bisogno, lo do per scontato con i miei migliori amici figurati per il mio compagno...
Non è che il fatto di esserci giustifichi i suoi divertimenti extra...


----------



## Nausicaa (28 Febbraio 2012)

farfalla ha detto:


> Ma certo anch'io ci mancherebbe. Anche io e mio marito usciamo per gli affari nostri.
> Ma un conto è "Caro vado a fare un giro con le amiche" un conto è "CAro ho l'ormone impazzito mi prendo una vacanze con le amiche"


Io sono intimamente convinta dell'enorme importanza del modo in cui si esprimono le cose. Non lo esprimerei mai in quel modo.
Ma la sostanza potrebbe tranquillamente essere "ho un bisogno assoluto di ciacolare con le amiche, di essere circondata da estrogeni, di immergermi nei più vecchi clichè dei discorsi da donna. Se no esplodo e tu sei nel mezzo dei detriti."
Almeno, a me accade.


----------



## contepinceton (28 Febbraio 2012)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Io sono intimamente convinta dell'enorme importanza del modo in cui si esprimono le cose. Non lo esprimerei mai in quel modo.
> Ma la sostanza potrebbe tranquillamente essere "ho un bisogno assoluto di ciacolare con le amiche, di essere circondata da estrogeni, di immergermi nei più vecchi clichè dei discorsi da donna. Se no esplodo e tu sei nel mezzo dei detriti."
> Almeno, a me accade.


E allora dici...Caro ti andrebbe di andare a fare la spesa? Eccoti qui la lista...fai pure con comodo...e mettici tutto il tempo che vuoi...:carneval::carneval::carneval:


----------



## Nocciola (28 Febbraio 2012)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Io sono intimamente convinta dell'enorme importanza del modo in cui si esprimono le cose. Non lo esprimerei mai in quel modo.
> Ma la sostanza potrebbe tranquillamente essere "ho un bisogno assoluto di ciacolare con le amiche, di essere circondata da estrogeni, di immergermi nei più vecchi clichè dei discorsi da donna. Se no esplodo e tu sei nel mezzo dei detriti."
> Almeno, a me accade.


Ripeto che sono d'accordo con te. Non è questo il significato della vacanza del marito di Diletta, ovviamente io non lo interpretato così...


----------



## exStermy (28 Febbraio 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> E allora dici...Caro ti andrebbe di andare a fare la spesa? Eccoti qui la lista...fai pure con comodo...e mettici tutto il tempo che vuoi...:carneval::carneval::carneval:


quindi je lassi campo libero pe' profana' er lettone matrimoniale che diventa campo de battaglia...

pe' l'altri pero'...

ahahahahah

ma che vette celestiali....sublimi...

ahahahahaha


----------



## Diletta (28 Febbraio 2012)

farfalla ha detto:


> Ti auguro veramente che tu ritrovi la serenità anche all'interno di questa nuova coppia
> Ieri quando hai detto che tuo marito ti ha detto che se dovessero risvegliarsi gli ormai si prenderebbe una vacanza tra uomini mi si è ghiacciato il sangue.......Per questo oggi ti ho scritto....





Nausicaa ha detto:


> Credo che Diletta intendesse una vacanza tra uomini e SOLO uomini, a fare attività fisica, gare di rutti, occhiate in giro e niente altro.
> Attendiamo delucidazioni!



Sì, come no!
Onestamente, se andasse via tra uomini neanche un santo crederebbe che si limiterebbero alle "occhiate in giro"...
Mi rendo conto di essere fuori dal coro, ma vi assicuro che non ci vedo nulla di particolarmente pazzesco sul fatto di fare una goliardata una volta ogni tanto.
Questo caso sì che lo considero un gioco, completamente fine a se stesso, che non ha alcuna ripercussione su di noi e alcuna minaccia.

Ma davvero qualcuna pensa ancora che un uomo possa stare tutta quanta la vita con la propria moglie/compagna in assoluta fedeltà fisica?
Con la tranquillità e gioia, senza reprimersi?  
Se li costringono a forza di minacce forse, ma io non voglio obbligare nessuno alla fedeltà fino a che morte non ci separi.
E lo stesso lo chiedo a lui.


----------



## exStermy (28 Febbraio 2012)

Diletta ha detto:


> Sì, come no!
> Onestamente, se andasse via tra uomini neanche un santo crederebbe che si limiterebbero alle "occhiate in giro"...
> Mi rendo conto di essere fuori dal coro, ma vi assicuro che non ci vedo nulla di particolarmente pazzesco sul fatto di fare una goliardata una volta ogni tanto.
> Questo caso sì che lo considero un gioco, completamente fine a se stesso, che non ha alcuna ripercussione su di noi e alcuna minaccia.
> ...


Dile' ma tu devi provare che vai da uno psicologo perche' non e' possibile che uno iscritto all'albo ti imbottisca di tante puttanate manco comprensibili col fai da te....

se e' vero se merita la radiazione...ed il carcere...

ahahahahahah


----------



## Diletta (28 Febbraio 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> Dile' ma tu devi provare che vai da uno psicologo perche' non e' possibile che uno iscritto all'albo ti imbottisca di tante puttanate manco comprensibili col fai da te....
> 
> se e' vero se merita la radiazione...ed il carcere...
> 
> ahahahahahah




Ma perché me le dovrebbe imbottire lui le puttanate?
Non mi sta mica plagiando...e che gliene viene a lui??
Addirittura il carcere.....
Sei troppo forte!!


----------



## exStermy (28 Febbraio 2012)

Diletta ha detto:


> Ma perché me le dovrebbe imbottire lui le puttanate?
> Non mi sta mica plagiando...e che gliene viene a lui??
> Addirittura il carcere.....
> Sei troppo forte!!


io ti ho sempre detto che per me e' in combutta co' tuo marito....

ma dai come cazzo se fa a di'...signora se lo tenga cosi' e ringrazi pure la madonna che i corni so' x ogni tot e non giornalieri...

ti ripeto che faresti opera meritevole se dicessi er nome di sto buffone.....

almeno aiuteresti altre "vittime"....sei molto altruista, ebbene esegui...

ahahahahah


----------



## Diletta (28 Febbraio 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> io ti ho sempre detto che per me e' in combutta co' tuo marito....
> 
> ma dai come cazzo se fa a di'...signora se lo tenga cosi' e ringrazi pure la madonna che i corni so' x ogni tot e non giornalieri...
> 
> ...




Tu escludi a priori qualsiasi tentativo di ricostruzione: come succede un intoppo, piccolo o grave che sia, KAPUTT!
Niente altro è contemplato per te.

E poi, chi te l'ha detto che dice ste cose? 
Ti immagini tutto tu!


----------



## Diletta (28 Febbraio 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Per me è l'unica cosa che conta.
> L'unica.
> Tutto il resto è fuffa...
> 
> ...



E' vero: ne è ancora sconcertato...!
Non capisce....
Però qualcosa la sta imparando, dalla sottoscritta.
E anch'io qualcosa sto imparando da lui


----------



## Minerva (28 Febbraio 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Io onestamente penso che molti stiano a casa propria x comodità abitudine ecc ma il cuore dica tutt’altro
> La testa li porta fare scelte anche se sensate ma poi sarebbe opportuno non crogiolarsi + nel ricordo
> Un caro amico invece nonost moglie e due figli ha gestitio bebe e a gran fatica il tutto ma lo ha gestito
> None ra + innam ma si era innam dell’amante
> ...


a lasciare due figli, sì, ci vuole "coraggio".soprattutto se si parla di seguire il cuore...perché loro non stanno lì dentro?
visto che l'amore per diventare tale ha un gran bisogno di essere alimentato spesso (non posso dire sempre) chi arriva a quel punto ha voluto arrivarci a discapito della famigia


----------



## Non Registrato (28 Febbraio 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> a lasciare due figli, sì, ci vuole "coraggio".soprattutto se si parla di seguire il cuore...perché loro non stanno lì dentro?
> visto che l'amore per diventare tale ha un gran bisogno di essere alimentato spesso (non posso dire sempre) chi arriva a quel punto ha voluto arrivarci a discapito della famigia



bè piuttosto di andare avanti storia parallela
x or ai bimbi paionos ereni
non so non so

è diff con bimbi di emzzo lo so bene


----------



## exStermy (28 Febbraio 2012)

Diletta ha detto:


> Tu escludi a priori qualsiasi tentativo di ricostruzione: come succede un intoppo, piccolo o grave che sia, KAPUTT!
> Niente altro è contemplato per te.
> 
> E poi, chi te l'ha detto che dice ste cose?
> Ti immagini tutto tu!


Invece io sarei possibilista, pero' il tentativo deve necessariamente essere associato al VERO pentimento, non a dichiarazioni che quanno l'ormone se scatena se deve segui' il n'do cojo cojo...

con l'avvallo pure del partner....

roba mondiale....

ahahahahahahahah


----------



## Nocciola (28 Febbraio 2012)

Diletta ha detto:


> Sì, come no!
> Onestamente, se andasse via tra uomini neanche un santo crederebbe che si limiterebbero alle "occhiate in giro"...
> Mi rendo conto di essere fuori dal coro, ma vi assicuro che non ci vedo nulla di particolarmente pazzesco sul fatto di fare una goliardata una volta ogni tanto.
> Questo caso sì che lo considero un gioco, completamente fine a se stesso, che non ha alcuna ripercussione su di noi e alcuna minaccia.
> ...


Ecco Diletta questo mi fa un pochino incazzare di te. Tuo marito è così , molti uomini sono così, NON TUTTI GLI UOMINI sono così. 
Non è che per "giustificare" lui devi convincerti che tutti gli uomini si comportano come lui.
Anch'io ho tradito ma sono certa che esistono donne che sanno essere fedeli per una vita al loro compagno. Non ho mai detto "Ma tanto lo fanno tutte!!"


----------



## Simy (28 Febbraio 2012)

farfalla ha detto:


> Ecco Diletta questo mi fa un pochino incazzare di te. Tuo marito è così , molti uomini sono così, NON TUTTI GLI UOMINI sono così.
> Non è che per "giustificare" lui devi convincerti che tutti gli uomini si comportano come lui.
> Anch'io ho tradito ma sono certa che esistono donne che sanno essere fedeli per una vita al loro compagno. Non ho mai detto "Ma tanto lo fanno tutte!!"


Quoto! :up: ....ma non posso approvare...uff


----------



## exStermy (28 Febbraio 2012)

farfalla ha detto:


> Ecco Diletta questo mi fa un pochino incazzare di te. Tuo marito è così , molti uomini sono così, NON TUTTI GLI UOMINI sono così.
> Non è che per "giustificare" lui devi convincerti che tutti gli uomini si comportano come lui.
> Anch'io ho tradito ma sono certa che esistono donne che sanno essere fedeli per una vita al loro compagno. Non ho mai detto "Ma tanto lo fanno tutte!!"


Ma che se lo ripeta lei come un mantra per non sbroccare, ci puo' stare....

ma secondo te e' mai possibile che ste puttanate gliele confermi ed inculchi il suo psicologo?

se fosse vero, quei soldi li desse ai poveri che li impiegherebbe mejo...


----------



## lothar57 (28 Febbraio 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Konrad...tu sei nuovo qui dentro...e forse non hai ben chiaro su con chi hai a che fare...
> Meglio che tu ti faccia spiegare dalla dolce Simy...su chi è Lothar...
> Hai rischiato che tutta la tua biblioteca prendesse fuoco oggi e non sto scherzando...
> Lothar dimonio con occhi di bragia...è davvero terrificante!
> ...


ma cosa vuoi me ne freghi di quel poveretto infelice e mai goduto....poi non c'e' bisogno di cancelllarsi..io da stamattina faccio cosi'..cancello senza aprirle le notifiche che vengono da qua'..semplice no??
tanto salvo i tuoi post e altri due o tre...sono tremende cazzate senza senso..


----------



## Nausicaa (28 Febbraio 2012)

lothar57 ha detto:


> ma cosa vuoi me ne freghi di quel poveretto infelice e mai goduto....poi non c'e' bisogno di cancelllarsi..io da stamattina faccio cosi'..cancello senza aprirle le notifiche che vengono da qua'..semplice no??
> tanto salvo i tuoi post e altri due o tre...sono tremende cazzate senza senso..



Potevi dirlo anche evitando le aggettivazioni che hai usato... il tuo pensiero rimaneva lo stesso, ma ne guadagnavano tutti...


----------



## Simy (28 Febbraio 2012)

lothar57 ha detto:


> ma cosa vuoi me ne freghi di quel *poveretto infelice e mai goduto....*poi non c'e' bisogno di cancelllarsi..io da stamattina faccio cosi'..cancello senza aprirle le notifiche che vengono da qua'..semplice no??
> tanto salvo i tuoi post e altri due o tre...sono tremende cazzate senza senso..


ma come ti permetti? ma lo conosci scusa??????


----------



## lothar57 (28 Febbraio 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> ma come ti permetti? ma lo conosci scusa??????


uno che scrive cosi'non merita altro..e'un POVERETTO.stop..se non ti garba amne


----------



## Konrad (28 Febbraio 2012)

```

```



Simy ha detto:


> ma come ti permetti? ma lo conosci scusa??????


Ma guarda che è proprio per questo che si permette. 
Dietro uno schermo improvvisamente spuntano attributi. Sono virtuali ma non glielo fate notare.


----------



## exStermy (28 Febbraio 2012)

Konrad ha detto:


> ```
> 
> ```
> Ma guarda che è proprio per questo che si permette.
> Dietro uno schermo improvvisamente spuntano attributi. Sono virtuali ma non glielo fate notare.


Appalesati ordunque...oh chi tu fosti nelle vite precedenti?

hai per caso avuto due di picche a nastro e sei costretto a riciclarte?

ahahahahaah


----------



## contepinceton (28 Febbraio 2012)

Diletta ha detto:


> Sì, come no!
> Onestamente, se andasse via tra uomini neanche un santo crederebbe che si limiterebbero alle "occhiate in giro"...
> Mi rendo conto di essere fuori dal coro, ma vi assicuro che non ci vedo nulla di particolarmente pazzesco sul fatto di fare una goliardata una volta ogni tanto.
> Questo caso sì che lo considero un gioco, completamente fine a se stesso, che non ha alcuna ripercussione su di noi e alcuna minaccia.
> ...


Senza reprimersi?
QUesto si che è un nodo...
Ma mia cara...ho avuto una visione delle mie...

Allora io invitavo il lotharone e tuo marito in qualche postaccio che conosco io...
Ma siccome volevo far succedere un bel casino...ti confidavo dove eravamo...
Tu allora contattavi mia moglie e la moglie di Lothar...
E arrivavate con il mestolo o il rullo per la pasta in mano...e ci beccavate in fragranza di reato...
Ed era un fuggifuggi generale...

E poi tutti e tre...i tre gnoccolieri..ci ritrovavamo all'ospedale no?

[video=youtube;HnWLrK3lA9w]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HnWLrK3lA9w&feature=related[/video]


----------



## contepinceton (28 Febbraio 2012)

Diletta ha detto:


> Tu escludi a priori qualsiasi tentativo di ricostruzione: come succede un intoppo, piccolo o grave che sia, KAPUTT!
> Niente altro è contemplato per te.
> 
> E poi, chi te l'ha detto che dice ste cose?
> Ti immagini tutto tu!


Però DIletta diciamocelo...più leggi Sterminator...più ti dici...porco can...meglio mio marito piutttosto che questo qui no?:mexican:


----------



## Simy (28 Febbraio 2012)

lothar57 ha detto:


> uno che scrive cosi'non merita altro..e'un POVERETTO.stop..se non ti garba amne


no non mi garba per niente! e cmq cosa avrebbe scritto per meritarsi tale appellativo?


----------



## contepinceton (28 Febbraio 2012)

Konrad ha detto:


> ```
> 
> ```
> Ma guarda che è proprio per questo che si permette.
> Dietro uno schermo improvvisamente spuntano attributi. Sono virtuali ma non glielo fate notare.


Capisci Konrad perchè mi sono permesso di avvisarti?

Lothar...buono...dai su...Konrad ci è amico...

Calmati Lothar...:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## exStermy (28 Febbraio 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Però DIletta diciamocelo...più leggi Sterminator...più ti dici...porco can...meglio mio marito piutttosto che questo qui no?:mexican:


sapessi invece il kulo che me considero d'ave' avuto quando leggo te...

nun ne parliamo proprio...

ahahahahahah


----------



## Diletta (28 Febbraio 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Però DIletta diciamocelo...più leggi Sterminator...più ti dici...porco can...meglio mio marito piutttosto che questo qui no?:mexican:




E' vero, e la cosa va a vantaggio del mio matrimonio.
Mi sa che i soldi li devo dare a lui invece che allo psicologo!
:mexican:


----------



## Minerva (28 Febbraio 2012)

lothar57 ha detto:


> ma cosa vuoi me ne freghi di quel poveretto infelice e mai goduto....poi non c'e' bisogno di cancelllarsi..io da stamattina faccio cosi'..cancello senza aprirle le notifiche che vengono da qua'..semplice no??
> tanto salvo i tuoi post e altri due o tre...sono tremende cazzate senza senso..


beh allora basta che vi parliate tu e il conte al telefono


----------



## Nocciola (28 Febbraio 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> beh allora basta che vi parliate tu e il conte al telefono


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Simy (28 Febbraio 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> beh allora basta che vi parliate tu e il conte al telefono


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## exStermy (28 Febbraio 2012)

Diletta ha detto:


> E' vero, e la cosa va a vantaggio del mio matrimonio.
> Mi sa che i soldi li devo dare a lui invece che allo psicologo!
> :mexican:


va' che invece de veni te', fai veni' qua pe' du' chiacchiere quel bel campione de marito che te ritrovi , risparmi...

ahahahahahahah


----------



## Diletta (28 Febbraio 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> va' che invece de veni te', fai veni' qua pe' du' chiacchiere quel bel campione de marito che te ritrovi , risparmi...
> 
> ahahahahahahah




Fa conto che sia lui, che mi dici o che mi fai?
Tanto per curiosità, per completare l'album delle figurine.....!
:mexican:


----------



## fightclub (28 Febbraio 2012)

Diletta ha detto:


> ...però Claudio, qui bisogna davvero che qualche eminente esperto faccia degli studi su di te!
> Passami la battuta amichevole, però sei decisamente un uomo tutto d'un pezzo (sempre che sia vera la tua versione).
> Stando così le cose, sai di cosa avrei paura se tu fossi mio marito?
> Che tu perdessi la testa per amore di un'altra così da sfare baracca e burattini, mentre magari con un uomo farfallone che non conosce gli scrupoli di coscienza è decisamente più improbabile.
> Sì, anche questo pensiero aiuta a vedere il bicchiere mezzo pieno e non mezzo vuoto, bisogna "inventarsi" di tutto per rincuorarsi...


generalizzo
certo che a volte capire cosa vi frulla per la testa è proprio difficile
belle e impossibili ste donne


----------



## Fabry (28 Febbraio 2012)

Diletta ha detto:


> Sì, come no!
> Onestamente, se andasse via tra uomini neanche un santo crederebbe che si limiterebbero alle "occhiate in giro"...
> Mi rendo conto di essere fuori dal coro, ma vi assicuro che non ci vedo nulla di particolarmente pazzesco sul fatto di fare una goliardata una volta ogni tanto.
> Questo caso sì che lo considero un gioco, completamente fine a se stesso, che non ha alcuna ripercussione su di noi e alcuna minaccia.
> ...


Ci sono diletta, sono pochi ma ci sono....


----------



## Nausicaa (28 Febbraio 2012)

Diletta ha detto:


> Sì, come no!
> Onestamente, se andasse via tra uomini neanche un santo crederebbe che si limiterebbero alle "occhiate in giro"...
> Mi rendo conto di essere fuori dal coro, ma vi assicuro che non ci vedo nulla di particolarmente pazzesco sul fatto di fare una goliardata una volta ogni tanto.
> Questo caso sì che lo considero un gioco, completamente fine a se stesso, che non ha alcuna ripercussione su di noi e alcuna minaccia.
> ...



Io penso e credo che esistano.
Dubito, dalla mia esperienza di essere umano limitato, che esistano uomini come piacciono a me e che siano anche fedeli fisicamente.
E tra la fedeltà fisica e tutte le altre cose, la mia personale bilancia pesa a favore delle seconde.

Se amo in un uomo che sia (tra le altre cose) socievole, divertente, appassionato, ottimo amante, pieno di gioia di vivere e sperimentare e fare, aperto mentalmente, generoso, curioso... bè, tra una curiosità e una socievolezza e una apertura mentale, non è che mi stupisco se capita qualcosa.


----------



## Minerva (28 Febbraio 2012)

Fabry ha detto:


> Ci sono diletta, sono pochi ma ci sono....


generalizzare è confortante e la fa sentire più complice che vittima.


----------



## lothar57 (28 Febbraio 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Capisci Konrad perchè mi sono permesso di avvisarti?
> 
> Lothar...buono...dai su...Konrad ci è amico...
> 
> Calmati Lothar...:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


Contastro del sacro belin...qui'Minerva docet,a proposito diamole atto di essere pungente e ironica ma molto simpatica..fossero tutte cosi'le maestre!! CORNrad e'stambecco della prenestina..quelli a cui corre dietro il lop del testaccio, de sora er mejo davanzale del Gra..

ecco 2 cazzate mi mettono allegria...adesso aspetto tel dell''ammmmmmoooorrre'' e vai con il liscio ed rumagna


----------



## Nocciola (28 Febbraio 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> generalizzare è confortante e la fa sentire più complice che vittima.


Quoto:up:


----------



## Fabry (28 Febbraio 2012)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Io penso e credo che esistano.
> Dubito, dalla mia esperienza di essere umano limitato, che esistano uomini come piacciono a me e che siano anche fedeli fisicamente.
> E tra la fedeltà fisica e tutte le altre cose, la mia personale bilancia pesa a favore delle seconde.
> 
> Se amo in un uomo che sia (tra le altre cose) socievole, divertente, appassionato, ottimo amante, pieno di gioia di vivere e sperimentare e fare, aperto mentalmente, generoso, curioso... bè, tra una curiosità e una socievolezza e una apertura mentale, non è che mi stupisco se capita qualcosa.



Ah dunque quelli fedeli sono: non-socievoli, non- divertenti, non- appassionati, non- ottimi amanti,  ecc.ecc.
non mi resta che il suicidio....:unhappy:


----------



## tesla (28 Febbraio 2012)

ci sono fasi in ogni thread che raggiungono vertici di mediocrità rivoltanti; siccome il mio post viene dopo quello di nausicaa preciso che non mi rivolgo a lei.
mi vengono in mente certi suini immersi nel fango, che sgrufolano emettendo suoni immondi da ogni pertugio


----------



## Simy (28 Febbraio 2012)

Fabry ha detto:


> Ah dunque quelli fedeli sono: non-socievoli, non- divertenti, non- appassionati, non- ottimi amanti, ecc.ecc.
> non mi resta che il suicidio....:unhappy:


allora resto single che è meglio..... ma l'equazione varrà anche per le donne fedeli?


----------



## Nausicaa (28 Febbraio 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> generalizzare è confortante e la fa sentire più complice che vittima.


Epperò è vero che molti, molti uomini (e donne) tradiscono.
Non ho presente stime aggiornate, ma non si va lontano dal vero dicendo che sono la maggioranza.

E se così è, si può sempre decidere di prendere e chiudere con un uomo/donna che ci ha tradito, ma anche andare avanti senza sentirsi la sentina del mondo perchè si è vittima di una cosa che purtroppo è sperimentata da tanti... 

Nel senso... se tutto il mondo fosse fedele e io mi imbattessi nell'unico bastardo che non lo è, credo che sarebbe facile chiudere con lui.
Ma se mi rendo conto che purtroppo è una cosa che è frequente in molte persone, posso allargarmi a considerare tutte le qualità e difetti che ha, senza focalizzarmi esclusivamente sul tradimento.


----------



## Fabry (28 Febbraio 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> allora resto single che è meglio..... ma l'equazione varrà anche per le donne fedeli?


Spero di no !!!


----------



## Minerva (28 Febbraio 2012)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Io penso e credo che esistano.
> Dubito, dalla mia esperienza di essere umano limitato, che esistano uomini come piacciono a me e che siano anche fedeli fisicamente.
> E tra la fedeltà fisica e tutte le altre cose, la mia personale bilancia pesa a favore delle seconde.
> 
> Se amo in un uomo che sia (tra le altre cose) socievole, divertente, appassionato, ottimo amante, pieno di gioia di vivere e sperimentare e fare, aperto mentalmente, generoso, curioso... bè, tra una curiosità e una socievolezza e una apertura mentale, non è che mi stupisco se capita qualcosa.


ho un uomo che ha queste caratteristiche e anche di più, se capita qualcosa mi stupisco eccome. che poi la valuti situazione ponendomi degli interrogativi, è un altro paio di maniche.
poi siamo sempre lì: cosa vuol dire "tradimento fisico"?
 che non la corteggia, scambia tenerezze, parla di sé, ride con lei con complicità...nascondendomi una parte di vita?


----------



## Nausicaa (28 Febbraio 2012)

Fabry ha detto:


> Ah dunque quelli fedeli sono: non-socievoli, non- divertenti, non- appassionati, non- ottimi amanti,  ecc.ecc.
> non mi resta che il suicidio....:unhappy:



Mi spiace non intendevo questo 
Non sono mai così manichea, credimi.
Intendevo: un uomo con le caratteristiche che ho descritto ha più facilità a trovarsi in situazioni di tentazione, ti pare?

[Cmq, ora che ci penso... conosco un uomo, 70 anni adesso, bellissimo, simpatico, brillante... aveva moglie e due amanti. Lasciò tutte e tre per la sua nuova moglie, e da quel momento in poi fu sempre fedele, completamente appagato dal suo amore.
In effetti lui e' un uomo come piace a me, e fedele. Ehm... fedele dopo aver tradito moglie e svariate amanti, ok...]

Un uomo che sia una sorta di pantofola umana, bè, certo non lo vedo tanto a tradire. 

Ma perchè no a ottimi amanti che siano riservati e amino la vita casalinga?
Perchè no uomini che amino la compagnia e l'allegria ma che siano piuttosto refrattari al fuoco dei sensi?

Perchè no anche uomini socievoli amanti eccezionali etc etc e che decidano, di cuore, di testa, di pancia, di non tradire mail la compagna.
Solo che la vedo davvero dura.
L'uomo che conosco non ha più tradito perchè appagato, non per decisione...


----------



## Diletta (28 Febbraio 2012)

farfalla ha detto:


> Quindi per te non ha importanza con chi va a letto ma l'importante è che ci sia quando hai bisogno...
> non lo so, io do per scontato che l'uomo che mi ama ci sia quando ho bisogno, lo do per scontato con i miei migliori amici figurati per il mio compagno...
> Non è che il fatto di esserci giustifichi i suoi divertimenti extra...





farfalla ha detto:


> Ecco Diletta questo mi fa un pochino incazzare di te. Tuo marito è così , molti uomini sono così, NON TUTTI GLI UOMINI sono così.
> Non è che per "giustificare" lui devi convincerti che tutti gli uomini si comportano come lui.
> Anch'io ho tradito ma sono certa che esistono donne che sanno essere fedeli per una vita al loro compagno. Non ho mai detto "Ma tanto lo fanno tutte!!"



Farfalla, ti leggo troppo fondamentalista, anche tu forse stai cadendo nella trappola delle certezze assolute.
Io non ho detto espressamente che TUTTI GLI UOMINI sono fatti così, sono andata a rileggere il mio post e infatti non l'ho scritto.
Era sottinteso invece il fatto che, come dici tu, MOLTI sono così.
Di questo ne sono convinta ormai da un bel po'.
Ne trovi pochi che non si farebbero una scappatella con una bella ragazza, si conterebbero sulle dita di una mano. 
Anche tante donne hanno sicuramente voglia di farsi uno nuovo e bello ogni tanto, ma secondo me sono sempre di meno rispetto ai maschietti. 
Quando una donna sta bene col proprio uomo perché si sente amata e considerata da lui, è meno probabile che voglia divagare.
Per un uomo è diverso, da sempre, mi sembra di parlare della scoperta dell'acqua calda...

Riguardo alla mia situazione: io mi definisco trasparente come acqua di fonte (perdona la presunzione) e apprezzo molto che lo sia anche lui ora.
Lui riesce a dirmi cose che la maggior parte degli uomini se le sognano di dirle alle loro mogli (prenderebbero delle randellate) ma questo non vuol dire che non le pensino. Ho voluto io che fosse così.  

Per me è importante il suo comportamento a tutto tondo: che ci sia al bisogno e molto altro, ma non lo dò per scontato, ne vedo tanti di mariti che derogano.
E poi ripeto: abbiamo le nostre regole, come ogni coppia deve avere le sue e rimpiango di non aver mai affrontato l'argomento in tutti questi anni perché mi sarei sicuramente risparmiata dolore e umiliazione.


----------



## Nausicaa (28 Febbraio 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> ho un uomo che ha queste caratteristiche e anche di più, se capita qualcosa mi stupisco eccome. che poi la valuti situazione ponendomi degli interrogativi, è un altro paio di maniche.
> poi siamo sempre lì: cosa vuol dire "tradimento fisico"?
> che non la corteggia, scambia tenerezze, parla di sé, ride con lei con complicità...nascondendomi una parte di vita?



E che ne so, Minerva.
Le casistiche sono talmente varie che se cerco di ordinarle nei miei pensieri mi gira la testa.

Io so come sono... se a un party di qualunque tipo qualcuno mi interessa, ci vuole poco perchè cominci uno di quei deliziosi battibecchi da "mi piaci, io ti piaccio, mordicchiamoci" (deliziosi nel mio gusto personale)
Da qui a una conveniente locazione e situazione, il passo, per me, è breve.

Sarà che ho sempre avuto a che fare con uomini e donne che non ci pensavano troppo a decidere se l'altra persona interessava o meno.


----------



## feeling (28 Febbraio 2012)

*Ti capisco...*

...e non immagini nemmeno quanto. Per me è quasi passato un mese, non lo vedo, non lo sento, mi "impegno" o almeno credo a creare il rapporto con mio marito, andiamo da un terapisca che ci aiuti a capire dove ci siamo persi, ma nonostante tutta la buona volontà, non riesco a sopportare l'idea non poter interagire mai piu con questa persona, questa cosa mi lacera. Una persona con la quale non c'era bisogno di dire nulla, bastava uno sguardo e sapevo esattamente cosa pensava. Troppe cose durante il giorno mi riportano a lui, e il solo pensare a lui mi provoca delle fortissime emozioni che inevitabilmente ostacolano il percorso che sto facendo per risanare il mio matrimonio.
Mi sembro una pazza, dei giorni sono serena e riesco ad immaginare il futuro con mio marito, e il giorno dopo provo rancore perche "a causa sua" (per così dire) devo allontanare da me una persona meravigliosa....Un gran casino.
Ti capisco e temo anche io che il tempo non basterà a chiudere questo spiraglio mentale che lo riporta a me ogni maledetta ora del giorno.

Ce la faremo....spero. Altrimenti W i Maya!


----------



## Simy (28 Febbraio 2012)

Fabry ha detto:


> Spero di no !!!


no altrimenti anche a me resta solo il suicidio!


----------



## Diletta (28 Febbraio 2012)

fightclub ha detto:


> generalizzo
> certo che a volte capire cosa vi frulla per la testa è proprio difficile
> belle e impossibili ste donne



 Originariamente Scritto da *Diletta* 
...però Claudio, qui bisogna davvero che qualche eminente esperto faccia degli studi su di te!
Passami la battuta amichevole, però sei decisamente un uomo tutto d'un pezzo (sempre che sia vera la tua versione).
Stando così le cose, sai di cosa avrei paura se tu fossi mio marito? 
Che tu perdessi la testa per amore di un'altra così da sfare baracca e burattini, mentre magari con un uomo farfallone che non conosce gli scrupoli di coscienza è decisamente più improbabile.
Sì, anche questo pensiero aiuta a vedere il bicchiere mezzo pieno e non mezzo vuoto, bisogna "inventarsi" di tutto per rincuorarsi...



....ma appaio proprio così strana per quello che scrivo ??


----------



## Fabry (28 Febbraio 2012)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Mi spiace non intendevo questo
> Non sono mai così manichea, credimi.
> Intendevo: un uomo con le caratteristiche che ho descritto ha più facilità a trovarsi in situazioni di tentazione, ti pare?
> 
> ...



Tranquilla tutto ok  solo che per mia esperienza, ho passato i 50 , ho conosciuto dei pantofolai con tanto di amante e persone socievoli, simpatiche ed in grado di attirare l'attenzione che manco gli passava per l'anticamera del cervello...


----------



## Nocciola (28 Febbraio 2012)

Diletta ha detto:


> Farfalla, ti leggo troppo fondamentalista, anche tu forse stai cadendo nella trappola delle certezze assolute.
> Io non ho detto espressamente che TUTTI GLI UOMINI sono fatti così, sono andata a rileggere il mio post e infatti non l'ho scritto.
> Era sottinteso invece il fatto che, come dici tu, MOLTI sono così.
> Di questo ne sono convinta ormai da un bel po'.
> ...


Primo: ho poche certezze quasi nessuna a dire il vero. Quello che ho detto che non avrei mai fatto l'ho fatto, quindi....
Per il grassetto: ci credo, se mio marito mi dicesse certe cose volerebbe fuori dalla porta, e come me credo per molte altre
io non critico la tua coppia, ti ripeto se leggessi che ti rende felice, io sarei felice per te. Purtroppo, sarà un mio limite, io questa serenità in te non la leggo.
Io leggo un volersi adattare alla sua natura, (lui non si adatta alla tua però) pur di non perderlo. E non è una cosa negativa per forza di cose, ma almeno dovresti riuscire ad ammetterlo.
La differenza che fai tra uomini e donne è la stessa che faceva mia nonna o la mia bisnonna, è quello che hanno inculcato alle donne per far loro digerire il fatto che venivano ripetutamente tradite.
Il rispetto è il rispetto che sia da parte di un uomo o di una donna...


----------



## Nausicaa (28 Febbraio 2012)

Fabry ha detto:


> Tranquilla tutto ok  solo che per mia esperienza, ho passato i 50 , ho conosciuto dei pantofolai con tanto di amante e persone socievoli, simpatiche ed in grado di attirare l'attenzione che manco gli passava per l'anticamera del cervello...



Bè buono a sapersi!


----------



## Diletta (28 Febbraio 2012)

Fabry ha detto:


> Ci sono diletta, sono pochi ma ci sono....




Sì, lo so che ci sono, ma POCHI.
E io non sono stata fortunata a beccare uno fra quei pochi, questa è una delle poche certezze che ho. 
Come apprezzo il fatto che lui si impegni nella fedeltà, pur non considerandolo un valore aggiunto.

P.s.: ma tu sei uomo o donna? Io credo tu sia un uomo dal nick


----------



## contepinceton (28 Febbraio 2012)

Diletta ha detto:


> E' vero, e la cosa va a vantaggio del mio matrimonio.
> Mi sa che i soldi li devo dare a lui invece che allo psicologo!
> :mexican:


Poi Diletta diciamocelo su certi uomini: hanno ragione!

CI sono uomini matti per la figa...che lo farebbero ogni giorno tre volte...che sarebbero sempre lì con le mani addosso al tuo corpo...appicicosi...dai damela dei...

E uomini scarsamente interessati al sesso eh?
Ne ho sentiti al bar eh?
Cosa mi hanno detto cosa vuoi conte...le concedo la scopata settimanale...così non mi rompe le balle eh?

Ma questi per esempio non hanno come giochino preferito il ruba gallina...ma sono dediti alla loro passione...giocare le carte con gli amici...

Non tradiscono...ma trascurano no?

Mi hanno detto...fasso el me dovere coniugale...perchè bisogna farla contenta la dona eh?

Poi mi dico...
Ma perchè la mia non è mai contenta?


----------



## Diletta (28 Febbraio 2012)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Epperò è vero che molti, molti uomini (e donne) tradiscono.
> Non ho presente stime aggiornate, ma non si va lontano dal vero dicendo che sono la maggioranza.
> 
> E se così è, si può sempre decidere di prendere e chiudere con un uomo/donna che ci ha tradito, ma anche andare avanti senza sentirsi la sentina del mondo perchè si è vittima di una cosa che purtroppo è sperimentata da tanti...
> ...



Non posso aggiungere nient'altro: sei stata più che esauriente!
:up:


----------



## contepinceton (28 Febbraio 2012)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Contastro del sacro belin...qui'Minerva docet,a proposito diamole atto di essere pungente e ironica ma molto simpatica..fossero tutte cosi'le maestre!! CORNrad e'stambecco della prenestina..quelli a cui corre dietro il lop del testaccio, de sora er mejo davanzale del Gra..
> 
> ecco 2 cazzate mi mettono allegria...adesso aspetto tel dell''ammmmmmoooorrre'' e vai con il liscio ed rumagna


Ma porc è per questo che il tuo tel è sempre occupato eh?
Ma tu che tatuaggio ti faresti?


----------



## Minerva (28 Febbraio 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Poi Diletta diciamocelo su certi uomini: hanno ragione!
> 
> CI sono uomini matti per la figa...che lo farebbero ogni giorno tre volte...che sarebbero sempre lì con le mani addosso al tuo corpo...appicicosi...dai damela dei...
> 
> ...


ah , ecco : fedeli in quanto non interessati al sesso


----------



## contepinceton (28 Febbraio 2012)

tesla ha detto:


> ci sono fasi in ogni thread che raggiungono vertici di mediocrità rivoltanti; siccome il mio post viene dopo quello di nausicaa preciso che non mi rivolgo a lei.
> mi vengono in mente certi suini immersi nel fango, che sgrufolano emettendo suoni immondi da ogni pertugio


Ma dei che è la primavera no?


----------



## Minerva (28 Febbraio 2012)

Fabry ha detto:


> Tranquilla tutto ok  solo che per mia esperienza, ho passato i 50 , ho conosciuto dei pantofolai con tanto di amante e persone socievoli, simpatiche ed in grado di attirare l'attenzione che manco gli passava per l'anticamera del cervello...


perché avevano testa e cuore appagati suppongo, non certo per carenza ormonale


----------



## Fabry (28 Febbraio 2012)

Diletta ha detto:


> Sì, lo so che ci sono, ma POCHI.
> E io non sono stata fortunata a beccare uno fra quei pochi, questa è una delle poche certezze che ho.
> Come apprezzo il fatto che lui si impegni nella fedeltà, pur non considerandolo un valore aggiunto.
> 
> P.s.: ma tu sei uomo o donna? Io credo tu sia un uomo dal nick


Fabry diminutivo di Fabrizio, mio nome vero.


----------



## exStermy (28 Febbraio 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> ah , ecco : fedeli in quanto non interessati al sesso


poco fa ha detto che si e' onesti solo per paura delle conseguenze....(parlando anche di tasse, rapine ed altre amenita'...)

a me a legge' sempre n'affermazione e poi il suo esatto contrario, mi s'intorcina la neuro...nun so a voi...

ahahahah


----------



## Fabry (28 Febbraio 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> perché avevano testa e cuore appagati suppongo, non certo per carenza ormonale



Supponi bene Minerva, anzi benissimo.:up:


----------



## contepinceton (28 Febbraio 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> ah , ecco : fedeli in quanto non interessati al sesso


No non parlavo di fedeli o infedeli...

Ma di tipologie di uomini...
E le loro esigenze sessuali...

Anche le donne sono così eh?

Cosa può fare uno con i suoi bisogni se non riesce ad esaurirli?
Li sublima o li reprime no?

Sulla fedeltà potrei dire questo...
Se a te basta un rapporto sessuale al mese e lui te lo dà...sei soddisfatta...e magari rogni perchè magari lui ti chiede un rapporto a settimana.

In fondo dico solo che se sono burp burp...non vado in cerca altrove...come ha argutamente osservato Nausicaa...sono appagato...

Poi se ti metti a dare retta a troppe donne finisci sul serio nei guai eh?

Ma è fuori discussione che io stia con una donna che vuole essere la mia compagna e non le dica che vado anche con altre.

O mi accetta così come sono...o non se ne fa nulla.

Dammi una buona ragione, una sola, perchè dovrei tradire...

Non penso sai di aver bisogno di dover fare le cose di nascosto.

E prima di agire avviso sempre.
Poi però agisco.

Chi mi conosce bene...sa che alterno momenti in cui il sesso è al massimo delle mie esigenze e momenti in cui non mi interessa per nulla...

L'unica ragione che fin'ora mi sembra plausibile e giustificabile per tradire è: mancanza di sesso con il partner ufficiale.
Tutte le altre ragioni le posso ascoltare...ma non sono in grado di comprenderle.

Poi un porco e na troia stanno sempre bene insieme...e sono molto complici...
Si guardano e si dicono...ah tu hai fatto le tue...io ho combinato le mie e stiamo scialli.

Sono un fiero assertore che nelle coppie che funzionano ci sia una buona dose di egoismo e opportunismo e pochissima voglia di immolarsi o idolatrare l'altro.

Ma io non ho MAI chiesto fedeltà ad una donna.
Sono cose e scelte sue...che nulla hanno a che vedere con me.
A me interessa solo che lei appaghi me.
Fatto questo...faccia della sua vita sessuale quello che meglio crede.

Al massimo ok...
Che non mi porti a casa malattie!.


----------



## exStermy (28 Febbraio 2012)

Fabry ha detto:


> Fabry diminutivo di Fabrizio, mio nome vero.


ammazza quanta creativita' in libera uscita...

ahahahahah


----------



## lothar57 (28 Febbraio 2012)

tesla ha detto:


> ci sono fasi in ogni thread che raggiungono vertici di mediocrità rivoltanti; siccome il mio post viene dopo quello di nausicaa preciso che non mi rivolgo a lei.
> mi vengono in mente certi suini immersi nel fango, che sgrufolano emettendo suoni immondi da ogni pertugio


bisognerebbe parlare chiaro...o ami l'anonimato??a chi ti riferesci???


----------



## Minerva (28 Febbraio 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> No non parlavo di fedeli o infedeli...
> 
> Ma di tipologie di uomini...
> E le loro esigenze sessuali...
> ...


ma guarda che al tuo caso non si può che dire che se va bene ad entrambi nessuno può recriminare.
purché tu non ti ponga come modello di vita


----------



## contepinceton (28 Febbraio 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> poco fa ha detto che si e' onesti solo per paura delle conseguenze....(parlando anche di tasse, rapine ed altre amenita'...)
> 
> a me a legge' sempre n'affermazione e poi il suo esatto contrario, mi s'intorcina la neuro...nun so a voi...
> 
> ahahahah


Su una cosa ti do ragione...
Ma sai quante donne ti dicono...Dai conte io ci starei...ma ho troppa paura di venir beccata da mio marito...poi non me lo perdonerebbe e salta tutto.

( Ok posso pur prenderlo come " Non ho voja de dartela perchè te si bruto e hai il cicio picolo")...

Ma secondo me...
Tante persone non tradiscono...perchè temono le conseguenze....

E cosa fanno?
Se la fanno passare.

Se vogliamo farne degli eroi...ok...

Ma come mai questa cosa salta sempre fuori quando uno viene tradito?

Ecco qua...io ti sono rimasta sempre fedele e tu mi hai tradito...e pensare alla montagna di proposte e occasioni che ho avuto...guarda qua adesso come sono ridotta...

Stermy...qui mia moglie legge...e nessuno si piglia per il culo.


----------



## Fabry (28 Febbraio 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> ammazza quanta creativita' in libera uscita...
> 
> ahahahahah


Mai stato un creativo. :carneval:


----------



## contepinceton (28 Febbraio 2012)

lothar57 ha detto:


> bisognerebbe parlare chiaro...o ami l'anonimato??a chi ti riferesci???


Ma dei generalizza...è la primavera...
Vede maiali dove stanno porci no?

Tranquillo Lothar, sei nervoso oggi e ti senti attaccato...

Stai sciallo no?

Ciava e tasi!


----------



## Minerva (28 Febbraio 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Su una cosa ti do ragione...
> Ma sai quante donne ti dicono...Dai conte io ci starei...ma ho troppa paura di venir beccata da mio marito...poi non me lo perdonerebbe e salta tutto.
> 
> ( Ok posso pur prenderlo come " Non ho voja de dartela perchè te si bruto e hai il cicio picolo")...
> ...


beh, parliamone.
passante se l'è fatta passare ed ora è più innamorato di prima.è un esempio che spiega come le persone che hanno maturità e capacità di amore vero sanno quanto valga la pena cercare di fermarsi a ragionare con il cervello anche quando l'organo sessuale ti vorrebbe guidare ...al paese dei balocchi


----------



## contepinceton (28 Febbraio 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> beh, parliamone.
> passante se l'è fatta passare ed ora è più innamorato di prima.è un esempio che spiega come le persone che hanno maturità e capacità di amore vero sanno quanto valga la pena cercare di fermarsi a ragionare con il cervello anche quando l'organo sessuale ti vorrebbe guidare ...al paese dei balocchi


Rinunciare ad una cosa è privilegiare un'altra no?
Quelli che non rinunciano...si dicono...
Ma cosa casso ho da perderci...nulla no?
E allora facciamola sta cosa no?


----------



## exStermy (28 Febbraio 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Su una cosa ti do ragione...
> Ma sai quante donne ti dicono...Dai conte io ci starei...ma ho troppa paura di venir beccata da mio marito...poi non me lo perdonerebbe e salta tutto.
> 
> ( Ok posso pur prenderlo come " Non ho voja de dartela perchè te si bruto e hai il cicio picolo")...
> ...


fai il fesso per non andare guerra?

mi riferivo al tuo incorporato modo di affermare sempre una cosa e poi successivamente l'esatto suo contrario...

comunque, come gia' detto miliardi di volte, per tenere a bada le proprie pulsioni non necessitano eroi ma solo esseri senzienti altrimenti svacchi a livello inquilino della porcilaia e poi nun t'offenne se ti equiparano....

pero' dicono che er porco e' molto intelligente e percio' mo' devo valuta' la posizione...

ahahahahahahah

comunque che sia vero o no che anche tua moglie legge qua sopra....

maro' che situazione....

ahahahahah


----------



## Diletta (28 Febbraio 2012)

farfalla ha detto:


> Primo: ho poche certezze quasi nessuna a dire il vero. Quello che ho detto che non avrei mai fatto l'ho fatto, quindi....
> Per il grassetto: ci credo, se mio marito mi dicesse certe cose volerebbe fuori dalla porta, e come me credo per molte altre
> *io non critico la tua coppia, ti ripeto se leggessi che ti rende felice, io sarei felice per te. Purtroppo, sarà un mio limite, io questa serenità in te non la leggo.
> Io leggo un volersi adattare alla sua natura, (lui non si adatta alla tua però) pur di non perderlo. E non è una cosa negativa per forza di cose, ma almeno dovresti riuscire ad ammetterlo.*
> ...



Ma infatti non sono per niente serena! Il mio turbamento è ancora decisamente alto.
La causa? 
Bè, è abbastanza ovvia: una grandissima delusione per averlo creduto diverso da quello che realmente è, per avermi mancato di rispetto col suo comportamento irriguardoso, per aver pensato di bastargli, per ritenere il nostro amore inviolabile...insomma, una mazzata dopo tanti anni di quieto vivere.
Tutti elementi che hanno provocato una ferita, che ancora non si rimargina.
Ma ormai non si torna indietro e la ferita è stata inferta.
Stiamo dunque facendo un percorso insieme perché la nostra storia merita una chance.
Io ci sto provando, spesso cado e mi rialzo, proprio come fanno tutti qui, ma ci voglio provare.
Le carte sono state scoperte e le stiamo giocando in modo diverso cercando una nuova intesa, condivisa da ENTRAMBI.
Io non mi adatto alla sua natura: l'ho compresa (ed è già tanto) e da questa base ci siamo dati nuove regole, dialogando tanto. 
Lui ora sa fino a che punto posso arrivare io come sa perfettamente che se violerà i nostri patti non ci sarà salvezza.
Mi rendo conto di avere una discreta elasticità mentale e la sfrutto dunque a mio vantaggio. 
Io non vorrei perderlo, ma lui sa che faccio sul serio e che non passerò MAI PIU' SOPRA un'umiliazione del genere che lui mi ha recato, fosse anche l'ultimo uomo sulla terra.
E il mio avvocato è già stato da me consultato.


----------



## lothar57 (28 Febbraio 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Rinunciare ad una cosa è privilegiare un'altra no?
> Quelli che non rinunciano...si dicono...
> Ma cosa casso ho da perderci...nulla no?
> E allora facciamola sta cosa no?


Venerdi'ho imparato dal mio paesano super fedifrago,che la moglie ne orale ne anale...poveretto,lui cosa dovrebbe fare  amico???come dargli torto se cerca fuori...chissa'sei i maestrin almeno su questo mi danno ragione...

Conte odio le persone anonime e false..che hanno paura di parlare.. capito  a chi mi riferisco vero??ahhaaa  poi si meraviglia se e'becca..tal crad....da come sclera non scopa da 6 mesi.


----------



## Diletta (28 Febbraio 2012)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Venerdi'ho imparato dal mio paesano super fedifrago,che la moglie ne orale ne anale...poveretto,lui cosa dovrebbe fare  amico???come dargli torto se cerca fuori...chissa'sei i maestrin almeno su questo mi danno ragione...
> 
> Conte odio le persone anonime e false..che hanno paura di parlare.. capito  a chi mi riferisco vero??ahhaaa  poi si meraviglia se e'becca..tal crad....da come sclera non scopa da 6 mesi.




Scusate se mi intrometto in una bella conversazione di cose da uomini...ma a forza di sentire le argomentazioni del marito mi sto per trasformare in un uomo anch'io (e mi piacerebbe pure provare). 
Confermo tutto quanto e approvo (sulla prima parte).:mexican:


----------



## exStermy (28 Febbraio 2012)

Diletta ha detto:


> Scusate se mi intrometto in una bella conversazione di cose da uomini...ma a forza di sentire le argomentazioni del marito mi sto per trasformare in un uomo anch'io (e mi piacerebbe pure provare).
> Confermo tutto quanto e approvo (sulla prima parte).:mexican:


Ti ricordo che, prendendo per buono cio' che hai detto, fai gli scritti, gli orali e si captano pure tutti canali...

quindi?

ahahahahahah


----------



## Diletta (28 Febbraio 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> Ti ricordo che, prendendo per buono cio' che hai detto, fai gli scritti, gli orali e si captano pure tutti canali...
> 
> quindi?
> 
> ahahahahahah



...ti piacerebbe saperlo!
Tu pensa a far felice tua moglie che è meglio per te, credimi!


----------



## exStermy (28 Febbraio 2012)

Diletta ha detto:


> ...ti piacerebbe saperlo!
> Tu pensa a far felice tua moglie che è meglio per te, credimi!


mo' te rimangi tutto?

ahahahahah

hai capito sta busciarda...

ahahahahahah


----------



## Nocciola (28 Febbraio 2012)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Venerdi'ho imparato dal mio paesano super fedifrago,che la moglie ne orale ne anale...poveretto,lui cosa dovrebbe fare amico???come dargli torto se cerca fuori...chissa'sei i maestrin almeno su questo mi danno ragione...
> 
> Conte odio le persone anonime e false..che hanno paura di parlare.. capito a chi mi riferisco vero??ahhaaa poi si meraviglia se e'becca..tal crad....da come sclera non scopa da 6 mesi.


Non ha torto solo nel mometno in cui ha fatto presente a sua moglie che lui non può fare a meno di questo.
A quel punto fa benissimo a cercare fuori....Ma anche qui, prova a pensare se per te fosse fondamentale avere un rapporto a tre o altre pratiche e tua moglie non fosse disponibile, saresti giustificato a cercare fuori? Io credo ci sia un limite anche alla richieste. Ripeto sui fondamentali mi sembra che si possa parlarne


----------



## lothar57 (28 Febbraio 2012)

farfalla ha detto:


> Non ha torto solo nel mometno in cui ha fatto presente a sua moglie che lui non può fare a meno di questo.
> A quel punto fa benissimo a cercare fuori....Ma anche qui, prova a pensare se per te fosse fondamentale avere un rapporto a tre o altre pratiche e tua moglie non fosse disponibile, saresti giustificato a cercare fuori? Io credo ci sia un limite anche alla richieste. Ripeto sui fondamentali mi sembra che si possa parlarne


Aspetta..lui mi dice che e'stufo di elemosinare sesso dalla moglie,mi fa pena sai.lui lo farebbe tutte le sere.lei si rifiuta. 
Hanno fatto zero sesso tutto il fine settimana..e'assurdo!!
Farfalla scusa la crudezza..il secondo canale posso capire..qualcuna retograda c'e'
ma non fare sesso orale al marito e'follia..sei d'accordo??


----------



## lothar57 (28 Febbraio 2012)

Diletta ha detto:


> ...ti piacerebbe saperlo!
> Tu pensa a far felice tua moglie che è meglio per te, credimi!


ma c'e'qualcun'altro che la soddisfa.....pero'stermy pero'ne arte greca ne la nostra ahahahahh


----------



## Minerva (28 Febbraio 2012)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Aspetta*..lui mi dice che e'stufo di elemosinare sesso dalla moglie*,mi fa pena sai.lui lo farebbe tutte le sere.lei si rifiuta.
> Hanno fatto zero sesso tutto il fine settimana..e'assurdo!!
> Farfalla scusa la crudezza..il secondo canale posso capire..qualcuna retograda c'e'
> ma non fare sesso orale al marito e'follia..sei d'accordo??


se ci fermiamo qui possiamo dire che effettivamente c'è un problema e che la moglie dovrebbe comprendere che la sua è sia una forma di egoismo e un'autoprivazione di qualcosa che è fondamentale per la coppia.
ma se poi scendiamo alla banalizzazione di quello che si deve fare da contratto non ci sto dentro


----------



## Nocciola (28 Febbraio 2012)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Aspetta..lui mi dice che e'stufo di elemosinare sesso dalla moglie,mi fa pena sai.lui lo farebbe tutte le sere.lei si rifiuta.
> Hanno fatto zero sesso tutto il fine settimana..e'assurdo!!
> Farfalla scusa la crudezza..il secondo canale posso capire..qualcuna retograda c'e'
> ma non fare sesso orale al marito e'follia..sei d'accordo??


Si messa così sono d'accordo:up:


----------



## Simy (28 Febbraio 2012)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Aspetta..lui mi dice che e'stufo di elemosinare sesso dalla moglie,mi fa pena sai.lui lo farebbe tutte le sere.lei si rifiuta.
> Hanno fatto zero sesso tutto il fine settimana..e'assurdo!!
> Farfalla scusa la crudezza..il secondo canale posso capire..qualcuna retograda c'e'
> ma non fare sesso orale al marito e'follia..sei d'accordo??


già...da questo punto di vista sono d'accordo con te! :smile:


----------



## The Cheater (28 Febbraio 2012)

non vorrei sembrare scortese e disturbarvi...

...ma "ogni tanto" giusto un cenno all'argomento del 3d è possibile???

grazie :up:


----------



## Minerva (28 Febbraio 2012)

The Cheater ha detto:


> non vorrei sembrare scortese e disturbarvi...
> 
> ...ma "ogni tanto" giusto un cenno all'argomento del 3d è possibile???
> 
> grazie :up:


è comunque uno spunto derivato dal thread


----------



## exStermy (28 Febbraio 2012)

The Cheater ha detto:


> non vorrei sembrare scortese e disturbarvi...
> 
> ...ma "ogni tanto" giusto un cenno all'argomento del 3d è possibile???
> 
> grazie :up:


okkkeyyyy scusa....

allora da quanto non senti little bitch?

ahahahah


----------



## Simy (28 Febbraio 2012)

The Cheater ha detto:


> non vorrei sembrare scortese e disturbarvi...
> 
> ...ma "ogni tanto" giusto un cenno all'argomento del 3d è possibile???
> 
> grazie :up:


sorry!


----------



## lothar57 (28 Febbraio 2012)

The Cheater ha detto:


> non vorrei sembrare scortese e disturbarvi...
> 
> ...ma "ogni tanto" giusto un cenno all'argomento del 3d è possibile???
> 
> grazie :up:



ciao Cheat tutti gli argomenti che toccano il tema..tradimento..riguardano il tuo,il mio etc..tradimento..direi che fa parte dell'argomento..non trovi?

e poi 1 volta 1 che Farfalla e Siy concordano con me...lasciamela godere no???


----------



## Nocciola (28 Febbraio 2012)

lothar57 ha detto:


> ciao Cheat tutti gli argomenti che toccano il tema..tradimento..riguardano il tuo,il mio etc..tradimento..direi che fa parte dell'argomento..non trovi?
> 
> e* poi 1 volta 1 che Farfalla e Siy concordano con me...lasciamela godere no??*?





P.S. Scusa Cheat


----------



## The Cheater (28 Febbraio 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> okkkeyyyy scusa....
> 
> allora da quanto non senti little bitch?
> 
> ahahahah


ahahahaha 

ma io scherzavo...non ho bisogno dei vostri consigli del kaiser :rotfl:

no vero...scherzavo...è che nemmeno mi sogno di leggere 700pagine di 3d per capire il discorso...fatemi un riassuntino casomai...

little bitch??? non la sento da 3 settimane circa...ma già da diversi giorni prima i contatti erano freddi...

"little bitch" nacque i primi tempi...quando una volta volevo usare scherzosamente una parolaccia con lei e scrissi "slut"...mi spiegò che questa è veramente offensiva, una parola che si usa solo per offendere...leteralmente è "troia" ma mentre noi in confidenza usiamo talvolta usarla scherzosamente, slut in america è solo una offesa...
...mentre bitch se usato in forti discussioni è offensivo (puttana) mentre simpaticamente sta per stronza...da allora per addolcire ancora di più la chiamai "little bitch" e lei ha sempre gradito...mi mandò anche una sorta di prontuario americano chiamato "bitchology" che spiegava la filosofia della stronzetta intelligente e furba

...ricordi...


----------



## The Cheater (28 Febbraio 2012)

feeling ha detto:


> ...e non immagini nemmeno quanto. Per me è quasi passato un mese, non lo vedo, non lo sento, mi "impegno" o almeno credo a creare il rapporto con mio marito, andiamo da un terapisca che ci aiuti a capire dove ci siamo persi, ma nonostante tutta la buona volontà, non riesco a sopportare l'idea non poter interagire mai piu con questa persona, questa cosa mi lacera. Una persona con la quale non c'era bisogno di dire nulla, bastava uno sguardo e sapevo esattamente cosa pensava. *Troppe cose durante il giorno mi riportano a lui,* e il solo pensare a lui mi provoca delle fortissime emozioni che inevitabilmente ostacolano il percorso che sto facendo per risanare il mio matrimonio.
> Mi sembro una pazza, dei giorni sono serena e riesco ad immaginare il futuro con mio marito, e il giorno dopo provo rancore perche "a causa sua" (per così dire) devo allontanare da me una persona meravigliosa....Un gran casino.
> Ti capisco e temo anche io che il tempo non basterà a chiudere questo spiraglio mentale che lo riporta a me ogni maledetta ora del giorno.
> 
> Ce la faremo....spero. Altrimenti W i Maya!


ti credo, e ti capisco a mia volta...

...ma credimi, le cose che mi portano a lei sono veramente ASSURDE...sono tante, ma in particolare ce ne sono 3 che non potrò MAI evitare nemmeno se diventassi cieco/sordo/muto...

...vivila serenamente, come me...è dura, ma alla fine ci siamo arricchiti nell'animo


----------



## lothar57 (28 Febbraio 2012)

The Cheater ha detto:


> ahahahaha
> 
> ma io scherzavo...non ho bisogno dei vostri consigli del kaiser :rotfl:
> 
> ...



amico se la vogliamo dire nuda e cruda le nostre amanti sono grandi bitch...lo dico particolarmente per quella mia effimera di un giorno...perche'se una donna va'con un uomo sposato con figli..


----------



## Ewy (28 Febbraio 2012)

lothar57 ha detto:


> amico se la vogliamo dire nuda e cruda le nostre amanti sono grandi bitch...lo dico particolarmente per quella mia effimera di un giorno...perche'se una donna va'con un uomo sposato con figli..


Caro amico, tutti a sparare sugli uomini che tradiscono....ma diciamolo che la' fuori e' pieno di donne che cercano solo quello, nel mio lavoro ne trovo a valanghe, segretarie annoiate della routine che ti ricevono con segnali inequivocabili e che cz!! si scopa sempre in due mi pare o no? :condom:

Eppoi si innamorano, non mi fregano piu', solo una volta ci stavo lasciando le penne....


----------



## lothar57 (28 Febbraio 2012)

Ewy ha detto:


> Caro amico, tutti a sparare sugli uomini che tradiscono....ma diciamolo che la' fuori e' pieno di donne che cercano solo quello, nel mio lavoro ne trovo a valanghe, segretarie annoiate della routine che ti ricevono con segnali inequivocabili e che cz!! si scopa sempre in due mi pare o no? :condom:
> 
> Eppoi si innamorano, non mi fregano piu', solo una volta ci stavo lasciando le penne....



troppo vero amico mio...diciamo di piu'...e pieno di troie..di mariti che non se le scopano piu'..o che danno 4 colpi al sabato sera...

per l'amor di Dio..l'''ammmmmmoooorrre''..pero'ci sono donne che qualcosa di diverso danno..in effetti sono contento che la mia ''amante di un giorno''mi abbia dato il 2 di picche...perche'li ho rischiato..mia veva preso tanto


----------



## The Cheater (28 Febbraio 2012)

lothar57 ha detto:


> amico se la vogliamo dire nuda e cruda le nostre amanti sono grandi bitch...lo dico particolarmente per quella mia effimera di un giorno...perche'se una donna va'con un uomo sposato con figli..


ehhh ma io figli non è ho loth...

...quindi ci poteva stare che la tipa ci provasse


----------



## lothar57 (28 Febbraio 2012)

The Cheater ha detto:


> ehhh ma io figli non è ho loth...
> 
> ...quindi ci poteva stare che la tipa ci provasse



brisa fer l'esen diciamo qua'..hai capito immagino..troia rimane amico..sempre uomo sposato sei o no??
sono tutte identiche..altro che l'amore..gli interessa ''lui''...quello e'l''ammmooooorrrre''


----------



## The Cheater (28 Febbraio 2012)

lothar57 ha detto:


> brisa fer l'esen diciamo qua'..hai capito immagino..troia rimane amico..sempre uomo sposato sei o no??
> sono tutte identiche..altro che l'amore..gli interessa ''lui''...quello e'l''ammmooooorrrre''


si, sono assolutamente d'accordo...

anche perchè se non sono troie, A ME non interessano...che sia amore o scopata di 20minuti


----------



## Ewy (28 Febbraio 2012)

lothar57 ha detto:


> brisa fer l'esen diciamo qua'..hai capito immagino..troia rimane amico..sempre uomo sposato sei o no??
> sono tutte identiche..altro che l'amore..gli interessa ''lui''...quello e'l''ammmooooorrrre''


Tutto vero amico mio, lo sanno che siamo sposati e che non ci sara' un futuro ma, il loro ego e' talmente forte che si innesta la sfida...ti avro' tutto mio...e poi, coda tra le gambe e si cullano nei ricordi dell'ultima scopata fatta con ammmmore!!!!!


----------



## Fabry (28 Febbraio 2012)

c.v.d. meditate donne meditate.


----------



## lothar57 (28 Febbraio 2012)

Ewy ha detto:


> Tutto vero amico mio, lo sanno che siamo sposati e che non ci sara' un futuro ma, il loro ego e' talmente forte che si innesta la sfida...ti avro' tutto mio...e poi, coda tra le gambe e si cullano nei ricordi dell'ultima scopata fatta con ammmmore!!!!!


ma certo carissimo Ewy..con la storia dell'ammmmmmmmore si autoassolvono....quanto mi fa'ridere la mia giovane aman te quando fa'la gelosa..ridicola..lo fa'per avere la coscienza in regola,,invece e'zoccola come tutte,e infatti mi frerga zero se scopa in giro.......e le donne caro mio sono cosiì....brutta razza..ahahhhahhahah


----------



## Ewy (28 Febbraio 2012)

Fabry ha detto:


> c.v.d. meditate donne meditate.


Ci sarebbe molto da meditare...eccome, che dire degli sguardi maliziosi, delle toccatine e i risolini con la collega o l'amica alla comparsa di un bell'uomo...e dei locali dove 40enni assatanate di sesso ti spolpano con il pensiero? Si vede eccome se si vede, non abbiamo il prosciutto negli occhi...sono cambiati i parametri, l'approccio, tra qualche tempo ti diranno in faccia : andiamo a scopare. Poi a casa tornano ad essere le massaie annoiate e insoddisfatte..
Meditate donne meditate


----------



## Ewy (28 Febbraio 2012)

lothar57 ha detto:


> ma certo carissimo Ewy..con la storia dell'ammmmmmmmore si autoassolvono....quanto mi fa'ridere la mia giovane aman te quando fa'la gelosa..ridicola..lo fa'per avere la coscienza in regola,,invece e'zoccola come tutte,e infatti mi frerga zero se scopa in giro.......e le donne caro mio sono cosiì....brutta razza..ahahhhahhahah


l'ammoooreee! Il principe azzurro che viene a prendersele e portarle via...ma che cz, ce l'avete un marito no?
e giocate a biancaneve con lui...invece ti istigano con civetteria e se tu non ci stai passi pure da impotente, la mia mi diceva tante cazzate che dovrei scriverci un libro...


----------



## lothar57 (28 Febbraio 2012)

Ewy ha detto:


> Ci sarebbe molto da meditare...eccome, che dire degli sguardi maliziosi, delle toccatine e i risolini con la collega o l'amica alla comparsa di un bell'uomo...e dei locali dove 40enni assatanate di sesso ti spolpano con il pensiero? Si vede eccome se si vede, non abbiamo il prosciutto negli occhi...sono cambiati i parametri, l'approccio, tra qualche tempo ti diranno in faccia : andiamo a scopare. Poi a casa tornano ad essere le massaie annoiate e insoddisfatte..
> Meditate donne meditate


stiamo sfatando un mito Ewy,,qui'credono che Nostro Signore sia morto di freddo e non in croce.......e'verissimo...ahahaha ieri mattina sono bloccato in colonna..vedo tipa alla fermata,,la guardo di sfuggita..la conosco,lei non si ricorda,non la vedo da tanto...be'ha puntato l'auto..e il sottoscritto..ahahahh che troia....

Ewy sa cosi'anche li'immagino..alla 7:30 di mattina tutte ste mogli che telefonano sorridenti..appena uscite di casa..chiamano il marito????ahahahahha...o l'ammmmoooorree??ne vado tante....al paesello mio....

tra 5 min stacco


----------



## Ewy (28 Febbraio 2012)

lothar57 ha detto:


> stiamo sfatando un mito Ewy,,qui'credono che Nostro Signore sia morto di freddo e non in croce.......e'verissimo...ahahaha ieri mattina sono bloccato in colonna..vedo tipa alla fermata,,la guardo di sfuggita..la conosco,lei non si ricorda,non la vedo da tanto...be'ha puntato l'auto..e il sottoscritto..ahahahh che troia....
> 
> Ewy sa cosi'anche li'immagino..alla 7:30 di mattina tutte ste mogli che telefonano sorridenti..appena uscite di casa..chiamano il marito????ahahahahha...o l'ammmmoooorree??ne vado tante....al paesello mio....
> 
> tra 5 min stacco


Ok stacco anche io, sai l'ultima? la mia era gelosa di mia moglie, mi chiedeva in continuazione se facevo sesso anche con lei, io le rispondevo certo, mi tengo in forma ma con te e' diverso.....e lei era contenta, pero' devo ammettere che con lei il sesso era strepitoso, buonaserata, stacco


----------



## lothar57 (28 Febbraio 2012)

Ewy ha detto:


> Ok stacco anche io, sai l'ultima? la mia era gelosa di mia moglie, mi chiedeva in continuazione se facevo sesso anche con lei, io le rispondevo certo, mi tengo in forma ma con te e' diverso.....e lei era contenta, pero' devo ammettere che con lei il sesso era strepitoso, buonaserata, stacco



ciao amico buona serata..brindiamo alle troie..pignoletto dei colli bolognesi...ciaooooooooo


----------



## Fabry (28 Febbraio 2012)

Ewy ha detto:


> Ci sarebbe molto da meditare...eccome, che dire degli sguardi maliziosi, delle toccatine e i risolini con la collega o l'amica alla comparsa di un bell'uomo...e dei locali dove 40enni assatanate di sesso ti spolpano con il pensiero? Si vede eccome se si vede, non abbiamo il prosciutto negli occhi...sono cambiati i parametri, l'approccio, tra qualche tempo ti diranno in faccia : andiamo a scopare. Poi a casa tornano ad essere le massaie annoiate e insoddisfatte..
> Meditate donne meditate


E chi dice il contrario, il problema è che se non ve la danno sono "fighe di legno acide"....e se ve la danno dopo diventano "troie"....


----------



## Ewy (28 Febbraio 2012)

Fabry ha detto:


> E chi dice il contrario, il problema è che se non ve la danno sono "fighe di legno acide"....e se ve la danno dopo diventano "troie"....


Di solito non accade il rifiuto, si va' sempre sul sicuro, basta poco alla ns. esta', vestire sportivo, elegante, sempre in forma, bella auto, locali in e via di segugio...ogni lasciata e' persa


----------



## contepinceton (28 Febbraio 2012)

Ragazzi è veramente dura!
Me ne rendo conto!

Ho capito benissimo il vostro punto di vista e ne farò tesoro.

Ma mettevi nei miei panni!

E' dura!:up::up::up:

E non dimentichiamoci MAI di quando noi siamo giochini nelle loro mani...
Usati e gettati...


----------



## Fabry (28 Febbraio 2012)

Ewy ha detto:


> Di solito non accade il rifiuto, si va' sempre sul sicuro, basta poco alla ns. esta', vestire sportivo, elegante, sempre in forma, bella auto, locali in e via di segugio...ogni lasciata e' persa



"Svicolo tutta a mancina", questa dovresti ricordartela,e a svicolare tu sei bravissimo....


----------



## The Cheater (28 Febbraio 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ragazzi è veramente dura!
> Me ne rendo conto!
> 
> Ho capito benissimo il vostro punto di vista e ne farò tesoro.
> ...


no ma infatti ci tengo a precisare che è dura togliermi dalla testa la tipa in particolare...nessuna sofferenza...

voglio dire...ho usato tante donne quante hanno usato me, ho tradito e sono stato tradito..ho sofferto e fatto soffrire...in questo sono totalmente democratico...in questo uomini e donne SIAMO UGUALI

cioè...se io ho fatto un torto a mia moglie, sono dispiaciuto e cerco di recuperare per LEI e perchè la voglio...mica perchè mi sento in debito verso la categoria...

...il problema è che io vorrei "little bitch" nella mia vita in qualsiasi forma e modo...mi manca anche il solo poterle mandare un messaggio di buongiorno...e mi manca tanto...

...e non va bene...


----------



## Dany66 (28 Febbraio 2012)

*Ragazzacci*

Stasera invece di andare in cerca di troie, tutti pigiamosi nel lettone, a guardare con le vostre mogli. Via col vento su rete4.
Mi pare una giusta punizione.

Astro


----------



## elena_ (28 Febbraio 2012)

Ewy ha detto:


> Di solito non accade il rifiuto, si va' sempre sul sicuro, basta poco alla ns. esta', vestire sportivo, elegante, sempre in forma, *bella auto*, locali in e via di segugio...ogni lasciata e' persa


Spider coupè gitti alfetta 
a duecento c'è sempre una donna che ti aspetta 
sdraiata sul cofano all'autosalone 
e ti dice prendimi maschiaccio libidinoso 
coglione


----------



## Sabina_ (28 Febbraio 2012)

Ewy ha detto:


> l'ammoooreee! Il principe azzurro che viene a prendersele e portarle via...ma che cz, ce l'avete un marito no?
> e giocate a biancaneve con lui...invece ti istigano con civetteria e se tu non ci stai passi pure da impotente, la mia mi diceva tante cazzate che dovrei scriverci un libro...


Ahahaahahaha....
Mi sembrate due galletti in un pollaio


----------



## Ewy (28 Febbraio 2012)

The Cheater ha detto:


> no ma infatti ci tengo a precisare che è dura togliermi dalla testa la tipa in particolare...nessuna sofferenza...
> 
> voglio dire...ho usato tante donne quante hanno usato me, ho tradito e sono stato tradito..ho sofferto e fatto soffrire...in questo sono totalmente democratico...in questo uomini e donne SIAMO UGUALI
> 
> ...


Cheater , sono amori impossibili !! sei caduto nella rete! Ho un po' piu' di anni di te e posso dirti che : le storie a distanza ti coinvolgono troppo perche' mettono in moto una serie di reazioni a catena, vivi dietro sto cz di monitor per vederla e parlarci, la vivi diversamente. Poi l'amante vuoi mettere? tutte uguali credimi, passione, sesso, emozioni a palla.. Tutte le storie clandestine fanno vivere emozioni particolari, non dirmi che la tua e' speciale perche' non ci credo, leggi i vari 3D sparsi sul forum o su altri, tutto uguale, maledettamente uguali tra di loro.

Tu ti sei innamorato come feci io alla prima relazione extra, ne sono uscito dopo pochi mesi con il classico chiodo scaccia chiodo che non cercai ma capito'. (ho gia' scritto in precedenza qualche pagina addietro), ti passera' vedrai, ti sveglierai un giorno e non ci penserai piu', sarai piu' forte, e se ti accadra' di notare una bella donna che ti fara' capire che...allora ti risentirai vivo, e dentro di te sentirai una voce che ti dira': Minkia che cazzo stavo combinando...rovinare tutto quello che ho costruito per una gnocca? naaaa! guarda questa che figaaa...ma questa volta occhio! :up:


----------



## Ewy (28 Febbraio 2012)

elena_ ha detto:


> Spider coupè gitti alfetta
> a duecento c'è sempre una donna che ti aspetta
> sdraiata sul cofano all'autosalone
> e ti dice prendimi maschiaccio libidinoso
> coglione



Si e io le canto : ti prendo Troia !!


----------



## elena_ (28 Febbraio 2012)

Ewy ha detto:


> Si e io le canto : ti prendo Troia !!


sesesese
pace prosperità e lunga vita al sultano
[video=youtube;AiCknMlUgSk]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AiCknMlUgSk&feature=related[/video]


è OT lo so, ma ci stava bene


----------



## contepinceton (28 Febbraio 2012)

Ewy ha detto:


> Si e io le canto : ti prendo Troia !!


Ma mi raccomando....devi avere una bella voce intonata...e usare la t maiuscola sennò s'incazzano e addio...eh?


----------



## contepinceton (28 Febbraio 2012)

elena_ ha detto:


> sesesese
> pace prosperità e lunga vita al sultano
> [video=youtube;AiCknMlUgSk]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AiCknMlUgSk&feature=related[/video]
> 
> ...


Dai non svacchiamo il 3d di the cheather...
Sennò dopo colpevolizzano me...


----------



## elena_ (28 Febbraio 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Dai non svacchiamo il 3d di the cheather...
> Sennò dopo colpevolizzano me...


io non volevo svaccarlo
ma mica posso sfruttare per l'ennesima volta il video dell'intervallo con le pecore per far capire lo svaccamento agli svaccatori?

ma dici che avranno capito? 

nel dubbio...

[video=youtube;7JIr9__LsGk]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7JIr9__LsGk&feature=related[/video]


----------



## Non Registrato (29 Febbraio 2012)

Ewy ha detto:


> Di solito non accade il rifiuto, si va' sempre sul sicuro, basta poco alla ns. esta', vestire sportivo, elegante, sempre in forma, bella auto, locali in e via di segugio...ogni lasciata e' persa


m,addai io con un vecchio anche se sul macchinone ma maiiiiii
senza offesa eh
qnd facevo l' hostess al salone alm motorshow a bologna ricordo sti arzilli 50/60 enne che venivanoa provarci con noi 22enni ma ri-di-co-li
e pur eora che ne ho 40 col piffero
ma siete rimasti ai film di vanzina mi sa jerry calà
bha!;(

pero siete simpa mi ricordate quelli dei film amici miei

rossi


----------



## Non Registrato (29 Febbraio 2012)

The Cheater ha detto:


> no ma infatti ci tengo a precisare che è dura togliermi dalla testa la tipa in particolare...nessuna sofferenza...
> 
> voglio dire...ho usato tante donne quante hanno usato me, ho tradito e sono stato tradito..ho sofferto e fatto soffrire...in questo sono totalmente democratico...in questo uomini e donne SIAMO UGUALI
> 
> ...


io non penso sai che tu la voglia così tanto tua moglie
è che non puoi avere l.b. e allora come molti-  tanti tenti il recupero, anche giusto x carità ma una cosa è la testa un altra cuore o pancia che sia
in testa hai lei, l'altra e punto
ma sta lb cosa dice' sta male pure lei?
rossi


----------



## lothar57 (29 Febbraio 2012)

Ewy ha detto:


> Di solito non accade il rifiuto, si va' sempre sul sicuro, basta poco alla ns. esta', vestire sportivo, elegante, sempre in forma, bella auto, locali in e via di segugio...ogni lasciata e' persa


Buongiorno a tutti 2 righe prima del lavoro..carissimo Ewy mi spiace averti lasciato solo ieri notte contro le maestre del cavolo...quanta verita'che scrivi.
A proposito d maestre una mi ha appena scritto,ho tentato di prenderla all'amo via email,''dopo 25 anni di matrimonio,separati invece di cercare fuori''...be'..che dire al mondo servono anche le deficienti no??una santa goretti..ahahahahh buon lavoro e tocchiamoci le palle...oggi entro le 18 riba scadono...incasseremo tutto??


----------



## Diletta (29 Febbraio 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> m,addai io con un vecchio anche se sul macchinone ma maiiiiii
> senza offesa eh
> qnd facevo l' hostess al salone alm motorshow a bologna ricordo sti arzilli 50/60 enne che venivanoa provarci con noi 22enni ma ri-di-co-li
> e pur eora che ne ho 40 col piffero
> ...



E invece rossi tu non ci crederai, ma c'è pieno qui da me di 50 enni che hanno un successo enorme proprio tra le 22/25 enni massimo di età, e se le fanno anche al primo incontro.
Pensavo anch'io che fosse roba da quei film obsoleti che hai citato tu, invece è REALTA'.


----------



## Ultimo (29 Febbraio 2012)

una pecora.. due pecore.. tre pecore...quattro pecore....


----------



## oscuro (29 Febbraio 2012)

*No*

Una a pecora,due a pecora,tre a pecora,quattro a pecora.......!!


----------



## Non Registrato (29 Febbraio 2012)

Diletta ha detto:


> E invece rossi tu non ci crederai, ma c'è pieno qui da me di 50 enni che hanno un successo enorme proprio tra le 22/25 enni massimo di età, e se le fanno anche al primo incontro.
> Pensavo anch'io che fosse roba da quei film obsoleti che hai citato tu, invece è REALTA'.



Be allora zoccole forte
Non i vanno x ammore
Non ci vanno x piacere del sesso
Li pigliano x dei bancomat viventi
Allora ci sta tutto il loro cinismo


----------



## Ultimo (29 Febbraio 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> Una a pecora,due a pecora,tre a pecora,quattro a pecora.......!!


Oddio.. oddio ...oddioo. oddioooo... OT..OT..OT.OT


----------



## lothar57 (29 Febbraio 2012)

Diletta ha detto:


> E invece rossi tu non ci crederai, ma c'è pieno qui da me di 50 enni che hanno un successo enorme proprio tra le 22/25 enni massimo di età, e se le fanno anche al primo incontro.
> Pensavo anch'io che fosse roba da quei film obsoleti che hai citato tu, invece è REALTA'.



Ciao Dilletta..confermo e'cosi'..d'altronde la mia attuale unica amante ha 28 anni e io 55


----------



## bastardo dentro (29 Febbraio 2012)

Mab ha detto:


> No io non sono insoddisfatta. Sono schifata. autenticamente schifata.
> E non sono una maestrina sai?! Sono il risultato dell'incontro di 3 persone come te:
> Mio nonno. Mio padre. Il mio compagno.
> Credi che non mi sia messa in discussione?! tutt'altro.
> ...



hai ragione, è così. ma con tutta una serie di complicazioni ulteriori che la mia misera mente non riesce a coglier del tutto. sono stato traditore della perggiore lega e lotto, costantemente, con ile mie voglie. cerco, ogni giorno, di mettere un piccolo mattone sul mio legame con mia moglie, un pensiero, un fiore un sms ogni occasione è buona per farla sentire importante. mi sento ricambiato e consapevole del suo affetto per me. i sacrifici economici e non che ho fatto per lei non li ho mai considerati tali. riaferei tutto e se avessi ancora forza darei ancora di più di quanto ho fatto.

Tuttavia io sento forte determinati impulsi - che non sono diversi da quelli di lothar, un corpo una mano che ti sfiora un bacio a una donna diversa una notte di sesso appassionato sono sicuramente grandi "scosse" cui è davvero molto difficile rinunciare anche quando nel matrimonio c'è davvero tutto. io ho l'onestà intellettuale di ammetterlo nonostante non lo giustifichi il mio desiderio sarebbe quello di averne una diversa ogni sera - 2 ore solo per trombare - poi vorrei tornare a casa e vivermi la mia famiglia. sono sufficientemente adulto per capire che vi sono degli impegni assunti - tra cui rientra anche quello della fedeltà - con l'età credo anche che ogni scopata lasciata (sto ovviamente semplificando) consente di raggiungere un gradino ulteriore al legame che vivi con la tua compagna ufficiale. io credo in questo e la maturità mi sta aiutando a rispettare i miei impegni e, soprattutto a godere di questo rispetto. però la natura umana è ben diversa e non è incompatibile con una forma di amore molto elevata e nobile. lo dico considerandomi un bastardo, dentro.


----------



## exStermy (29 Febbraio 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> m,addai io con un vecchio anche se sul macchinone ma maiiiiii
> senza offesa eh
> qnd facevo l' hostess al salone alm motorshow a bologna ricordo sti arzilli 50/60 enne che venivanoa provarci con noi 22enni ma ri-di-co-li
> e pur eora che ne ho 40 col piffero
> ...


Va' che a parte le sagome folkloristiche a 50 anni se tromba mejo...

e con le "sconosciute"...ancor di piu'...

prostata permettendo, e' chiaro...

ahahahahah


----------



## Ewy (29 Febbraio 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> m,addai io con un vecchio anche se sul macchinone ma maiiiiii
> senza offesa eh
> qnd facevo l' hostess al salone alm motorshow a bologna ricordo sti arzilli 50/60 enne che venivanoa provarci con noi 22enni ma ri-di-co-li
> e pur eora che ne ho 40 col piffero
> ...



Naahhhh, scusa, per me le 22 enni sono troppo acerbe e inesperte, mi fanno troppa tenerezza.

Io preferisco le45enni sposate e insoddisfatte sessualmente, quelle che si guardano allo specchio tutte le mattine e iniziano a contare le rughe, che il marito non le dedica piu' attenzioni e con noi ritornano a nuova vita, cz mi sento un benefattore ahahah!. E' pieno fuori, credimi. Un mondo parallelo a me sconosciuto sino a un decennio orsono.  :smile:


Mariti....io e il mio caro amico e collega Lothar gna famo piu'!!! Provvedete voi...


----------



## exStermy (29 Febbraio 2012)

Ewy ha detto:


> Naahhhh, scusa, per me le 22 enni sono troppo acerbe e inesperte, mi fanno troppa tenerezza.
> 
> Io preferisco le45enni sposate e insoddisfatte sessualmente, quelle che si guardano allo specchio tutte le mattine e iniziano a contare le rughe, che il marito non le dedica piu' attenzioni e con noi ritornano a nuova vita, cz mi sento un benefattore ahahah!. E' pieno fuori, credimi. Un mondo parallelo a me sconosciuto sino a un decennio orsono.  :smile:
> 
> ...


ma perche' da "signorino" trombavi rigorosamente solo con coetanee?

ahahahahahah

negli anni 80 qua a malano le 40enni gia' si esibivano...

minchia se te diceva bene ed avevi culo de trova' venete ed emiliane, avevi svortato...

poi dice i luoghi comuni...

povca tvoia quanti ricordi....

ahahahahahahahahah


----------



## fightclub (29 Febbraio 2012)

Ewy ha detto:


> Naahhhh, scusa, per me le 22 enni sono troppo acerbe e inesperte, mi fanno troppa tenerezza.
> 
> Io preferisco le45enni sposate e insoddisfatte sessualmente, quelle che si guardano allo specchio tutte le mattine e iniziano a contare le rughe, che il marito non le dedica piu' attenzioni e con noi ritornano a nuova vita, *cz mi sento un benefattore ahahah!*. E' pieno fuori, credimi. Un mondo parallelo a me sconosciuto sino a un decennio orsono.  :smile:
> 
> ...


sicuro di te stesso


----------



## exStermy (29 Febbraio 2012)

fightclub ha detto:


> sicuro di te stesso


beh fino a che nun se costringono a tromba' co' la pistola ma solo col pistolino...

tutto regolare...

e' solo legge di mercato....incontro tra la domanda e l'offerta...

ahahahahah


----------



## The Cheater (29 Febbraio 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> io non penso sai che tu la voglia così tanto tua moglie
> è che non puoi avere l.b. e allora come molti-  tanti tenti il recupero, anche giusto x carità ma una cosa è la testa un altra cuore o pancia che sia
> in testa hai lei, l'altra e punto
> ma sta lb cosa dice' sta male pure lei?
> rossi


LB come sta?
Non la sento da 20 giorni...non lo so come sta

Lei ha un figlio, i suoi cazzi...

Comunque io non sto male...diciamo che le cose non vanno bene ma non è LB il principale problema...
...tutto si risolverà!!!


----------



## Non Registrato (29 Febbraio 2012)

The Cheater ha detto:


> LB come sta?
> Non la sento da 20 giorni...non lo so come sta
> 
> Lei ha un figlio, i suoi cazzi...
> ...



ah sembrava fosse il pensiero fisso di lei a bloccarti con tua moglie
non avevo capito

capisco solo che tutte ste storie sono una bel casino
se si mettono di emzzo i sentimenti

forse davvero lothar tebe ecc o la vivi così o ciccia
il probelma è che se sono innamorata io non cerco fuori nonsotante le tentazioni

ci devi nascere inzomma
in bocca al lupo allora cheater
rossi


----------



## Ultimo (29 Febbraio 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> ah sembrava fosse il pensiero fisso di lei a bloccarti con tua moglie
> non avevo capito
> 
> capisco solo che tutte ste storie sono una bel casino
> ...


In parte è giusto quello che scrivi, in parte no.

Tutti o quasi nasciamo e crescendo abbiamo degli ideali, e sono quasi sempre tutti uguali( più o meno) alcuni riescono a far proprie certe scelte di vita, e fino a quando lo fanno alla luce del sole è tutto ok! ma nel momento in cui questi si nascondono, non si nascondono soltanto dagli altri, ma si nascondono soprattutto da se stessi. Ed è una continua menzogna a loro stessi e a chi li circonda.
Che poi gli eventi della vita ci condizionano questo è pur vero, ma è anche vero che siamo sempre noi gli artefici della nostra vita.


----------



## Diletta (29 Febbraio 2012)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Ciao Dilletta..confermo e'cosi'..d'altronde la mia attuale unica amante ha 28 anni e io 55



E' il fascino dell'uomo maturo...
E allora sono fregata, non posso competere per forza maggiore.
Mio marito è ancora molto piacente, vedo che lo guardano, le troie.
Forse è vero quello che mi dice lo psicologo ridendo e scherzando: "l'ha voluto bello il marito...se lo prendeva bruttino c'era meno pericolo..!"
Ma allora c'è da prenderlo in quel posto, sempre, per un motivo o per l'altro...  
Non mi piace mica sta cosa!


----------



## Nocciola (29 Febbraio 2012)

Diletta ha detto:


> E' il fascino dell'uomo maturo...
> E allora sono fregata, non posso competere per forza maggiore.
> Mio marito è ancora molto piacente, vedo che lo guardano, *le troie.
> *Forse è vero quello che mi dice lo psicologo ridendo e scherzando: "*l'ha voluto bello il marito...se lo prendeva bruttino c'era meno pericolo..!"
> ...


Primo grassetto: non ti capita mai di guardare un altro uomo? Quel termine non si può leggere
Secondo grassetto: una cazzata se poi è detta da uno psicologo ancora peggio


----------



## Diletta (29 Febbraio 2012)

farfalla ha detto:


> Primo grassetto: non ti capita mai di guardare un altro uomo? Quel termine non si può leggere
> Secondo grassetto: una cazzata se poi è detta da uno psicologo ancora peggio


2°grassetto
Ma vedi, qui da noi usa anche ironizzare per sdrammatizzare le cose (altrimenti ci si butta di sotto da un ponte e la facciamo finita lì) e in quel modo va intesa.

1° grassetto
no no, si può scrivere quel temine: sono proprio delle troie, ti assicuro io.


----------



## Minerva (29 Febbraio 2012)

Diletta ha detto:


> 2°grassetto
> Ma vedi, qui da noi usa anche ironizzare per sdrammatizzare le cose (altrimenti ci si butta di sotto da un ponte e la facciamo finita lì) e in quel modo va intesa.
> 
> 1° grassetto
> no no, si può scrivere quel temine:* sono proprio delle troie, ti assicuro io*.


perché?


----------



## Diletta (29 Febbraio 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> perché?




Perché purtroppo è come dicono Lothar e Ewy: sono assatanate, hanno una voglia che non ci vedono e mettono gli occhi addosso ai mariti (delle altre, però).
Bisogna guardarsi le spalle, sempre...

P.s. non tutte, è ovvio, io per esempio non sono così, ma se ne salvano poche...


----------



## exStermy (29 Febbraio 2012)

farfalla ha detto:


> Primo grassetto: non ti capita mai di guardare un altro uomo? Quel termine non si può leggere
> Secondo grassetto: una cazzata se poi è detta da uno psicologo ancora peggio


Ma non ci va, non hai ancora capito?

Se fosse cosi' sparirebbe tutta la disciplina accademica....

ahahahahah


----------



## Minerva (29 Febbraio 2012)

Diletta ha detto:


> Perché purtroppo è come dicono Lothar e Ewy: sono assatanate, hanno una voglia che non ci vedono e mettono gli occhi addosso ai mariti (delle altre, però).
> Bisogna guardarsi le spalle, sempre...
> 
> P.s. non tutte, è ovvio, *io per esempio non sono così, *ma se ne salvano poche...


ci avrei giurato, sono sempre le altre.
gli uomini sono dei piacioni teneri, le donne brutali tentatrici;ti ha colpito davvero la sindrome di stoccolma


----------



## Eliade (29 Febbraio 2012)

Diletta ha detto:


> Perché purtroppo è come dicono Lothar e Ewy: sono assatanate, hanno una voglia che non ci vedono e mettono gli occhi addosso ai mariti (delle altre, però).
> Bisogna guardarsi le spalle, sempre...
> 
> P.s. non tutte, è ovvio, io per esempio non sono così, ma se ne salvano poche...


Che ci possano essere persone alla perenne ricerca di conferme, che mettono gli occhi su persone sposate di proposito, è vero, esistono. Però questo non vuol dire che qualunque donna che guarda un bell'uomo sposato sia troia.

Che vorreste dire? Che io sono zoccola perché non mi lascio sfuggire di buttare l'occhio qua e la? :carneval::carneval:


----------



## Diletta (29 Febbraio 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> ci avrei giurato, sono sempre le altre.
> gli uomini sono dei piacioni teneri, le donne brutali tentatrici;ti ha colpito davvero la sindrome di stoccolma




No, hai un po' frainteso:
anche mio marito ha le sue colpe, infatti è un puttaniere, un "troio", non saprei come altro definirlo.
Al di là del suo impegno, rimane comunque quello...


----------



## Minerva (29 Febbraio 2012)

Diletta ha detto:


> No, hai un* po' *frainteso:
> anche mio marito ha le sue colpe, infatti è un puttaniere, un "troio", non saprei come altro definirlo.
> Al di là del suo impegno, rimane comunque quello...


ma poco poco


----------



## Ewy (29 Febbraio 2012)

*ma...*



Diletta ha detto:


> E' il fascino dell'uomo maturo...
> E allora sono fregata, non posso competere per forza maggiore.
> Mio marito è ancora molto piacente, vedo che lo guardano, le troie.
> Forse è vero quello che mi dice lo psicologo ridendo e scherzando: "l'ha voluto bello il marito...se lo prendeva bruttino c'era meno pericolo..!"
> ...


Diletta, ma porca miseria! Ti parlo da traditore non scoperto ( se accadrebbe mi suiciderei), perche' non parli con lui?
Semplicemente: Caro facciamo la coppia aperta, tu tradisci? Ok! non mi incazzo piu', libero di fare, ma il problema e' che io ho conosciuto un uomo che mi porta al 7° cielo solo con lo sguardo, che faccio? ci do' che ci do?
Se mia moglie dovesse dirmi una cosa simile..beh! batterei in ritirata, si fottessero le amanti...


----------



## Skizzofern (29 Febbraio 2012)

Diletta ha detto:


> No, hai un po' frainteso:
> anche mio marito ha le sue colpe, infatti *è un puttaniere, un "troio"*, non saprei come altro definirlo.
> Al di là del suo impegno, rimane comunque quello...


giusto per par condicio:singleeye:


----------



## Eliade (29 Febbraio 2012)

Ewy ha detto:


> Diletta, ma porca miseria! Ti parlo da traditore non scoperto ( se accadrebbe mi suiciderei), perche' non parli con lui?
> Semplicemente: Caro facciamo la coppia aperta, tu tradisci? Ok! non mi incazzo piu', libero di fare, ma il problema e' che io ho conosciuto un uomo che mi porta al 7° cielo solo con lo sguardo, che faccio? ci do' che ci do?
> Se mia moglie dovesse dirmi una cosa simile..beh! batterei in ritirata, si fottessero le amanti...


 Da quel che ho capito il marito di Diletta è un tantino maschilista.
Lui si perché è uomo, lei no...
Ma non vorrei sbagliarmi però...


----------



## lothar57 (29 Febbraio 2012)

Ewy ha detto:


> Diletta, ma porca miseria! Ti parlo da traditore non scoperto ( se accadrebbe mi suiciderei), perche' non parli con lui?
> Semplicemente: Caro facciamo la coppia aperta, tu tradisci? Ok! non mi incazzo piu', libero di fare, ma il problema e' che io ho conosciuto un uomo che mi porta al 7° cielo solo con lo sguardo, che faccio? ci do' che ci do?
> Se mia moglie dovesse dirmi una cosa simile..beh! batterei in ritirata, si fottessero le amanti...


ciao Ewy.concordo.....ho una grande paura di quello..gia'sospetta moltissimo..poi lei deve solo decidere quale dei pretendenti


----------



## Diletta (29 Febbraio 2012)

Eliade ha detto:


> Che ci possano essere persone alla perenne ricerca di conferme, che mettono gli occhi su persone sposate di proposito, è vero, esistono. Però questo non vuol dire che qualunque donna che guarda un bell'uomo sposato sia troia.
> 
> Che vorreste dire? Che io sono zoccola perché non mi lascio sfuggire di buttare l'occhio qua e la? :carneval::carneval:



Va bè, dai Eli, mi sono lasciata prendere un po' la mano.
Succede quando siamo su di giri e ci fa schifo sentirsi vittime...
Chiedo venia!!


----------



## Ewy (29 Febbraio 2012)

lothar57 ha detto:


> ciao Ewy.concordo.....ho una grande paura di quello..gia'sospetta moltissimo..poi lei deve solo decidere quale dei pretendenti


Carissimo, ti capisco...minkia io mi suiciderei, per il momento tutto regolare, non sospetta nulla. Con l'altra ci siamo mollati ma lei insiste...ho una fifa cane che mi combini qualche cosa...stamattina ero da un cliente, segretaria 45enne circa, alta 1,70, decolte' da paura 4° o 5° di misura, minigonna da 20enne, Buongiooornoo mi fa' e' da un po' che non ci vediamo, segue atteggiamento provocante, gioca con i capelli, poi cercava il contatto scherzando...tipici segni premonitori...cazzo mi sono slacciato la cravatta, non respiravo piu'!!! Minchia la primavera e' nell'aria...si sente, lascio trascorrere 2 giorni e poi la contatto per un margarita....e poi dicono che siamo noi!


----------



## lothar57 (29 Febbraio 2012)

Ewy ha detto:


> Carissimo, ti capisco...minkia io mi suiciderei, per il momento tutto regolare, non sospetta nulla. Con l'altra ci siamo mollati ma lei insiste...ho una fifa cane che mi combini qualche cosa...stamattina ero da un cliente, segretaria 45enne circa, alta 1,70, decolte' da paura 4° o 5° di misura, minigonna da 20enne, Buongiooornoo mi fa' e' da un po' che non ci vediamo, segue atteggiamento provocante, gioca con i capelli, poi cercava il contatto scherzando...tipici segni premonitori...cazzo mi sono slacciato la cravatta, non respiravo piu'!!! Minchia la primavera e' nell'aria...si sente, lascio trascorrere 2 giorni e poi la contatto per un margarita....e poi dicono che siamo noi!


A proposito di troie..stamattina entro dal tabaccaio di paese,lui scherza con amica ultra provocante,scollatura fino all'ombelico,senza reggiseno..ovvio che discretamente la guardavo..l'eta'sempre quella 40-45..be'la troia ha cominciato ad osservarmi..ahahahh
poi vado in comune..sta entrando una donna,jeans aderentissimi,mi aspetta,per tenere aperta la porta,sorrisino troiesco,ci sono da fare 30-40 gradini...io ero ovviamente dietro..vedessi come saliva,apposta i gradin...
ahhhhhhh..
domani sera dovrei vedere la mia''ragazzina''...non vedo l'ora..eh eh.


----------



## Diletta (29 Febbraio 2012)

Ewy ha detto:


> Diletta, ma porca miseria! Ti parlo da traditore non scoperto (* se accadrebbe mi suiciderei)*, *perche' non parli con lui*?
> Semplicemente: Caro facciamo la coppia aperta, tu tradisci? Ok! non mi incazzo piu', libero di fare, ma il problema e' che io ho conosciuto un uomo che mi porta al 7° cielo solo con lo sguardo, che faccio? ci do' che ci do?
> Se mia moglie dovesse dirmi una cosa simile..beh! batterei in ritirata, si fottessero le amanti...



Ma perché ti suicideresti? Dopo una vita insieme ci possiamo anche permettere di scoprire "qualche" carta.
Io la penso così e gli ho fatto capire in tutti i modi che se mi avesse detto la verità avremmo avuto una chance per il nostro matrimonio e lui, dopo tante titubanze e arrampicamenti sugli specchi, ha aperto il vaso di Pandora dal quale è venuto fuori di tutto. 
Non so come ho fatto a sopravvivere di primo acchito (non farmici ripensare), ma poi...ci si ragiona perché mi ritengo una persona che ragiona e che cerca di capire...e ho capito finalmente (c'è voluto un bel po').

Quanto a parlare con lui, non facciamo praticamente altro...ma è grazie al dialogo e alla immensa complicità che c'è sempre stata fra noi che siamo ancora insieme, nonostante tutto.
Noi non siamo una coppia aperta (non ancora), ma abbiamo un dialogo apertissimo su queste questioni e, di conseguenza, ci siamo dati delle regole di comportamento.
Questo, nell'interesse del nostro matrimonio, che vogliamo entrambi salvaguardare.

Comunque hai ragione: è positivo tenervi sulla corda, ed è quello che continuerò a fare...
Come ha paura dei cornini, e io gliela lascio questa paura...molto volentieri


----------



## Minerva (29 Febbraio 2012)

non saprei da che parte iniziare per far fronte a tutta questa parte di thread così evoluta ; oltre al bel tacer che non fu mai scritto aggiungo :calcio:


----------



## Diletta (29 Febbraio 2012)

lothar57 ha detto:


> A proposito di troie..stamattina entro dal tabaccaio di paese,lui scherza con amica ultra provocante,scollatura fino all'ombelico,senza reggiseno..ovvio che discretamente la guardavo..l'eta'sempre quella 40-45..be'la troia ha cominciato ad osservarmi..ahahahh
> poi vado in comune..sta entrando una donna,jeans aderentissimi,mi aspetta,per tenere aperta la porta,*sorrisino troiesco*,ci sono da fare 30-40 gradini...io ero ovviamente dietro..vedessi come saliva,apposta i gradin...
> ahhhhhhh..
> domani sera dovrei vedere la mia''ragazzina''...non vedo l'ora..eh eh.




Lothar, mi è piaciuto troppo il "sorrisino troiesco", ma tu non sei reale!!

Comunque mi fa piacere leggerti perché più ti leggo e più capisco che mio marito è veramente il "meno peggio" e questo è già consolante per me.


----------



## Diletta (29 Febbraio 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> non saprei da che parte iniziare per far fronte a tutta questa parte di thread così evoluta ; oltre al bel tacer che non fu mai scritto aggiungo :calcio:




...in effetti, è scaduta notevolmente questa parte di 3d.
E' stata un'escalation, rimettiamoci in riga.


----------



## Non Registrato (29 Febbraio 2012)

lothar57 ha detto:


> A proposito di troie..stamattina entro dal tabaccaio di paese,lui scherza con amica ultra provocante,scollatura fino all'ombelico,senza reggiseno..ovvio che discretamente la guardavo..l'eta'sempre quella 40-45..be'la troia ha cominciato ad osservarmi..ahahahh
> poi vado in comune..sta entrando una donna,jeans aderentissimi,mi aspetta,per tenere aperta la porta,sorrisino troiesco,ci sono da fare 30-40 gradini...io ero ovviamente dietro..vedessi come saliva,apposta i gradin...
> ahhhhhhh..
> domani sera dovrei vedere la mia''ragazzina''...non vedo l'ora..eh eh.



Ma non è che vedete anche dove nulla c’è
Che paura
Ora io sono 1.75  formosa diciamo e se apro la porta ad un55enne  e gli sorrido questo pensa che me lo voglio trombare?
Ma signore pietààààà
ros


----------



## Diletta (29 Febbraio 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Ma non è che vedete anche dove nulla c’è
> Che paura
> Ora io sono 1.75  formosa diciamo e se apro la porta ad un55enne  e gli sorrido questo pensa che me lo voglio trombare?
> Ma signore pietààààà
> ros



...e mi sa che sia proprio come pensi tu.
Come siamo messi, gente!


----------



## free (29 Febbraio 2012)

a questo punto mi domando se per voi il termine troia significa prostituta

qui dove vivo io sì, qui gli albanesi hanno le troie e se le vendono tra di loro, pure


----------



## exStermy (29 Febbraio 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Ma non è che vedete anche dove nulla c’è
> Che paura
> Ora io sono 1.75  formosa diciamo e se apro la porta ad un55enne  e gli sorrido questo pensa che me lo voglio trombare?
> Ma signore pietààààà
> ros


Basta per es. che nun te trastulli facendoti i riccioli ai capelli o giocando con la spallina del reggiseno...

oseno' e' il tuo corpo che parla a posto tuo...

quindi confessa le mani di solito dove le tieni?

ahahahahah


----------



## Diletta (29 Febbraio 2012)

free ha detto:


> a questo punto mi domando se per voi il termine troia significa prostituta
> 
> qui dove vivo io sì, qui gli albanesi hanno le troie e se le vendono tra di loro, pure




No, molto peggio per me. Prostituta è una mestierante, e lei è lì per chi vuole usufruire delle sue prestazioni, non fa nulla di male.
Le altre invece provocano i mariti delle altre perché non sono state capaci di tenersi il proprio uomo oppure perché quello che hanno a casa non le fa più sentire "vive" (mi sembra di sentire Niko, che conosce bene il tema).
Come vedi, il termine ha tutta una rosa di significati, ovviamente negativi.


----------



## Ewy (29 Febbraio 2012)

lothar57 ha detto:


> A proposito di troie..stamattina entro dal tabaccaio di paese,lui scherza con amica ultra provocante,scollatura fino all'ombelico,senza reggiseno..ovvio che discretamente la guardavo..l'eta'sempre quella 40-45..be'la troia ha cominciato ad osservarmi..ahahahh
> poi vado in comune..sta entrando una donna,jeans aderentissimi,mi aspetta,per tenere aperta la porta,sorrisino troiesco,ci sono da fare 30-40 gradini...io ero ovviamente dietro..vedessi come saliva,apposta i gradin...
> ahhhhhhh..
> domani sera dovrei vedere la mia''ragazzina''...non vedo l'ora..eh eh.


Il copione si ripete, sempre uguale sempre lo stesso. Assatanate di sesso (non tutte), alla prima uscita la porto in Motel Maxim e mi salta  addosso, alche' mi sono sentito violentato...cazzo! il gioco lo decido io, fame, fame, troppa fame di sesso, ma possiamo andare avanti cosi?


----------



## free (29 Febbraio 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Ma non è che vedete anche dove nulla c’è
> Che paura
> Ora io sono 1.75  formosa diciamo e se apro la porta ad un55enne  e gli sorrido questo pensa che me lo voglio trombare?
> Ma signore pietààààà
> ros


mavalà! cosa dici??
il tipo aspetta di vedere se gli lumi il macchinone e i vestiti eleganti, no?

miiiii


----------



## Non Registrato (29 Febbraio 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> Basta per es. che nun te trastulli facendoti i riccioli ai capelli o giocando con la spallina del reggiseno...
> 
> oseno' e' il tuo corpo che parla a posto tuo...
> 
> ...


Ma c’è l’hai con me stermy?

Le tengo a posto apro e richiudo la porta
D’ora in  avanti fanculo se a voi uomini basta questo

Cmq peno di luoghi comuni
Quante votle vado da un cliente con un collega e tutti professionali
Torno da sola e giuro ben abbottonata e piove la battuta il complimento
Apriti cielo se chiudo un contrattone
Hai sbattuto occhioni azzurri ..la camicia era chiusa?


----------



## lothar57 (29 Febbraio 2012)

Diletta ha detto:


> Lothar, mi è piaciuto troppo il "sorrisino troiesco", ma tu non sei reale!!
> 
> Comunque mi fa piacere leggerti perché più ti leggo e più capisco che mio marito è veramente il "meno peggio" e questo è già consolante per me.



non sono reale??che significa scusa??


----------



## Ewy (29 Febbraio 2012)

free ha detto:


> a questo punto mi domando se per voi il termine troia significa prostituta
> 
> qui dove vivo io sì, qui gli albanesi hanno le troie e se le vendono tra di loro, pure


Assolutamente no, prostituta e' un mestiere.
Troia = donna insoddisfatta e peccaminosa a cui piace fare sesso aggratiss.


----------



## Non Registrato (29 Febbraio 2012)

free ha detto:


> mavalà! cosa dici??
> il tipo aspetta di vedere se gli lumi il macchinone e i vestiti eleganti, no?
> 
> miiiii


Macchinone che tristezzaaaaa
Secondo me sono realtà tipiche da paese temo questi due il gatto e la volpe beccano le classiche che non fanno un caizer tutto il giorno
Si penso che le vs mogli sappiano e chiudano un occhio non c’è speranzaaaa


----------



## free (29 Febbraio 2012)

Ewy ha detto:


> Assolutamente no, prostituta e' un mestiere.
> Troia = donna insoddisfatta e peccaminosa a cui piace fare sesso aggratiss.


ah, però
lei è peccaminosa
e chi tradisce con lei?

lascia stare il catechismo, va!


----------



## Ewy (29 Febbraio 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Ma non è che vedete anche dove nulla c’è
> Che paura
> Ora io sono 1.75 formosa diciamo e se apro la porta ad un55enne e gli sorrido questo pensa che me lo voglio trombare?
> Ma signore pietààààà
> ros


Ci sono segnali inequivocabili...accarezzi i capelli scoprendo il collo, cerchi il contatto toccandolo, il modo di atteggiarti e poi le parole...ah! dalle frasi quanto si capisce...: io non vado con cani e porci...ma per chi mi hai preso? ecc: tutte dette con il tono malizioso misto al sorrisetto come a dire: ma che cz aspetti? sbattimi sulla scrivania..


----------



## exStermy (29 Febbraio 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Ma c’è l’hai con me stermy?
> 
> Le tengo a posto apro e richiudo la porta
> D’ora in  avanti fanculo se a voi uomini basta questo
> ...


vabbe' ma te sei na' monaca, non avevamo dubbi...

ahahahahah


----------



## Diletta (29 Febbraio 2012)

lothar57 ha detto:


> non sono reale??che significa scusa??



Perché sei un personaggio, sembri uscito da un film, ma per davvero.
E ora è arrivato anche quell'altro, in combutta con te.
E' incredibile!
Comunque ti dico una cosa perché oggi sono in vena di confidenze: mio marito chiede spesso di te: "cosa dice Lothar?"
Infatti ti assomiglia: stessa mente, spero NON stesso comportamento attuale, ma stesso identico comportamento di anni or sono.


----------



## Nocciola (29 Febbraio 2012)

Diletta ha detto:


> Perché purtroppo è come dicono Lothar e Ewy: sono assatanate, hanno una voglia che non ci vedono e mettono gli occhi addosso ai mariti (delle altre, però).
> Bisogna guardarsi le spalle, sempre...
> 
> P.s. non tutte, è ovvio, io per esempio non sono così, ma se ne salvano poche...


Non  ce la posso fare: NON VIOLENTANO TUO MARITO. Se una donna si scopa mio marito la colpa è di mio marito che c'è stato non di lei che ci ha provato


----------



## free (29 Febbraio 2012)

farfalla ha detto:


> Non  ce la posso fare: NON VIOLENTANO TUO MARITO. Se una donna si scopa mio marito la colpa è di mio marito che c'è stato non di lei che ci ha provato


:up:brava!:up:


----------



## lothar57 (29 Febbraio 2012)

Diletta ha detto:


> Perché sei un personaggio, sembri uscito da un film, ma per davvero.
> E ora è arrivato anche quell'altro, in combutta con te.
> E' incredibile!
> Comunque ti dico una cosa perché oggi sono in vena di confidenze: mio marito chiede spesso di te: "cosa dice Lothar?"
> Infatti ti assomiglia: stessa mente, spero NON stesso comportamento attuale, ma stesso identico comportamento di anni or sono.


Penso che saprai che il Conte e'stato a casa mia a cena,io sono cosi' davvero.ma attenta una volta non lo ero.
Ieri sera facevo l'asino con mia moglie...sei fortunata ad avere a fianco un tesorio cosi'..e lei..vero,ma fino 2 anni fa',ora non piu'...
Poi ad gni nuova ''conquista''aumenta la autostima,gia'che ne sono ricco..ahahahahh...
Salutami il coniuge,ciao Diletta


----------



## Diletta (29 Febbraio 2012)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Penso che saprai che il Conte e'stato a casa mia a cena,*io sono cosi' davvero.ma attenta una volta non lo ero.*
> Ieri sera facevo l'asino con mia moglie...sei fortunata ad avere a fianco un tesorio cosi'..e lei..vero,ma fino 2 anni fa',ora non piu'...
> Poi ad gni nuova ''conquista''aumenta la autostima,gia'che ne sono ricco..ahahahahh...
> Salutami il coniuge,ciao Diletta




Allora potrei anche fidarmi del marito che mi dice che a lui è successo il contrario: una volta era così (come te) e poi è cambiato (ma non di mente, quella rimane).
Che ne dici Lothar?
E' plausibile?
Potrebbe essere davvero.


----------



## Diletta (29 Febbraio 2012)

farfalla ha detto:


> Non  ce la posso fare: NON VIOLENTANO TUO MARITO. *Se una donna si scopa mio marito la colpa è di mio marito che c'è stato non di lei che ci ha provato*






Su questo siamo del tutto d'accordo.
Però, anche le altre che non stanno al posto loro e che insidiano i mariti non sono delle belle persone.
Ci sono tanti single e separati...che lancino i segnali subliminali su di loro.


----------



## Ewy (29 Febbraio 2012)

Diletta ha detto:


> [/B]
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:up::up:
Una donna seria non intraprenderebbe mai una relazione con un uomo sposato, specialmente se lei e' single, a che pro dovrebbe farlo? non avrebbe futuro si sa'...ma l'istinto e' forte, te lo portero' via, rovinero' una famiglia, cruda realta'!


----------



## Nocciola (29 Febbraio 2012)

Ewy ha detto:


> :up::up:
> Una donna seria non intraprenderebbe mai una relazione con un uomo sposato, specialmente se lei e' single, a che pro dovrebbe farlo? non avrebbe futuro si sa'...ma l'istinto e' forte, te lo portero' via, rovinero' una famiglia, cruda realta'!


Invece l'uomosposato che va a letto con un'altra è un uomo serio?
Ma la piantiamo con sti luoghi comuni. Che tristezza


----------



## exStermy (29 Febbraio 2012)

Ewy ha detto:


> :up::up:
> Una donna seria non intraprenderebbe mai una relazione con un uomo sposato, specialmente se lei e' single, a che pro dovrebbe farlo? non avrebbe futuro si sa'...ma l'istinto e' forte, te lo portero' via, rovinero' una famiglia, cruda realta'!


l'istinto de placa' la fame...ahahahahahah

io, chi si accontenta degli avanzi, nun li capisco...ma se sa che so' molto limitato...

aprite l'ocio....


----------



## exStermy (29 Febbraio 2012)

farfalla ha detto:


> Invece l'uomosposato che va a letto con un'altra è un uomo serio?
> Ma la piantiamo con sti luoghi comuni. Che tristezza


beh nello specifico e' piu' facile che i singles rispetto agli impegnati/e non tollerino di essere solo la giostra e che non si accontentino solo delle briciole...

a parte i malati patologici che hanno fatto le mogli in seconda per tutta la vita...

percio' i problemi piu' grossi inevitabilmente so' loro che li creano...con gli altri vige la deterrenza della reciprocita' tipica della guerra fredda...


----------



## Sole (29 Febbraio 2012)

Ewy ha detto:


> :up::up:
> *Una donna seria *non intraprenderebbe mai una relazione con un uomo sposato, specialmente se lei e' single, a che pro dovrebbe farlo? non avrebbe futuro si sa'...ma l'istinto e' forte, te lo portero' via, rovinero' una famiglia, cruda realta'!


C'è qualcosa che non mi torna.

Ma tu non sei quello che tradisce la moglie per sesso dopo tanti anni eccetera eccetera?
Mi potresti spiegare, per gentilezza, la differenza tra una _donna seria _e un _uomo serio_?


----------



## lothar57 (29 Febbraio 2012)

Diletta ha detto:


> Allora potrei anche fidarmi del marito che mi dice che a lui è successo il contrario: una volta era così (come te) e poi è cambiato (ma non di mente, quella rimane).
> Che ne dici Lothar?
> E' plausibile?
> Potrebbe essere davvero.


cara Dletta certo che si'..io ho avuto l'evoluzione al contrario,una volta lo facevo tanto per fare,adesso la cosa e'scientifica..dagli fiducia


----------



## lothar57 (29 Febbraio 2012)

Ewy ha detto:


> :up::up:
> Una donna seria non intraprenderebbe mai una relazione con un uomo sposato, specialmente se lei e' single, a che pro dovrebbe farlo? non avrebbe futuro si sa'...ma l'istinto e' forte, te lo portero' via, rovinero' una famiglia, cruda realta'!


si concordo,anche se mi scoccia dare della troia alla mia''fidanzata''..ma e 'la realta'


----------



## Ewy (29 Febbraio 2012)

Sole ha detto:


> C'è qualcosa che non mi torna.
> 
> Ma tu non sei quello che tradisce la moglie per sesso dopo tanti anni eccetera eccetera?
> Mi potresti spiegare, per gentilezza, la differenza tra una _donna seria _e un _uomo serio_?


Una donna seria, che ha prospettive future, che vuole sistemarsi, accasarsi, difficilmente intraprenderebbe una storia con un uomo sposato e se lo farebbe si stancherebbe dopo breve tempo capendo che quella storia non la porterebbe a nulla se non essere additata come "rovinafamiglie", nonche' soffrire per un amore a senso unico.

Differenze tra uomo serio o donna seria non ne vedo, quando si tradisce si e' tutti sullo stesso livello, e' un circo di maschere......


----------



## Ewy (29 Febbraio 2012)

farfalla ha detto:


> Invece l'uomosposato che va a letto con un'altra è un uomo serio?
> Ma la piantiamo con sti luoghi comuni. Che tristezza


Se non ride mentre la guarda nuda credo che sia un uomo serio...se invece gli scappa la risata....


----------



## Ewy (29 Febbraio 2012)

lothar57 ha detto:


> si concordo,anche se mi scoccia dare della troia alla mia''fidanzata''..ma e 'la realta'


anche la mia ex era cosi' ...single con molte aspettative, ci aveva provato con me, adesso trovera' un single tutto suo, ha capito la lezione...:mexican:


----------



## lothar57 (29 Febbraio 2012)

Ewy ha detto:


> anche la mia ex era cosi' ...single con molte aspettative, ci aveva provato con me, adesso trovera' un single tutto suo, ha capito la lezione...:mexican:


diverso amico....la mia ha solo 28 anni e non e'separata,non si aspetta un bel niente da me,l'aiuto molto perche'e'invornitella..ahahahah.faccio il ''maestro'' Ewy......


----------



## lunaiena (29 Febbraio 2012)

farfalla ha detto:


> Invece l'uomosposato che va a letto con un'altra è un uomo serio?
> Ma la piantiamo con sti luoghi comuni. Che tristezza



Ma non lo sai che è serissimo !!!
Dovrà pur avere le sue esigenze stò uomo no!


----------



## Sbriciolata (29 Febbraio 2012)

farfalla ha detto:


> Invece l'uomosposato che va a letto con un'altra è un uomo serio?
> Ma la piantiamo con sti luoghi comuni. Che tristezza


Farfy... mica ti farà ridere. Come direbbe qualcuno è l'evoluzione: tutte .... di facili costumi tranne ovviamente madri, mogli, sorelle e figlie, anche nipoti, dài.
E naturalmente se sono di facili costumi come persone non valgono nulla, buone solo per... il sollazzo.
Ma se lo meritano, no? Voglio dire... avranno fatto una selezione pure loro, no? Ah, però... forse... loro... non sanno di essere considerate come generose peripatetiche... forse... se lo sapessero, sarebbero meno generose.


----------



## Tubarao (29 Febbraio 2012)

Visto l'andamento della discussione vorrei fare un esperimento.

Ora racconterò un aneddoto di vita vissuta (Ho visto cose che voi umani.....) e vorrei che tutti, uomini e donne, lascino un commento.

Dopo aver letto un numero adeguato di post (se ci saranno), dirò la mia.

C'è stato un periodo in cui frequentavo una ragazza Parigina. Durante uno dei svariati soggiorni a casa sua, questa mi portò a cena da una coppia di amici suoi. Marito e Moglie. Lui, tedesco, un pò più grandicello di lei, francese, che era amica storica della mia amica. Veramente una coppia splendida. Mi misero a mio agio, e fra un bicchiere di Bogiolè e l'altro (lo so che non si scrive così ma non rompete ) mi ricordo che chiesi loro come si erano conosciuti. Rispose lei: _lui era il mio professore di tedesco all'ultimo anno di università. Io quell'anno era più il tempo che passavo fra una festa e l'altra che sui libri. Quando mi accorsi che l'esame di tedesco non lo avrei mai passato, una sera mi presentai figa come non mai a casa sua con una bottiglia di vino e appena chiuse la porta dietro di me, lo violentai, anche perchè se ora è un pò floscetto ai fianchi all'epoca era veramente un gran bel pezzo di tedesco. L'esame non l'ho passato comunque (e mentre lo diceva gli diede una scappellotto mentre lui rideva), però trovai un marito._

Di questa storia, mi colpì un particolare ben preciso. Qual'è quello che colpisce voi ?


----------



## exStermy (29 Febbraio 2012)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Visto l'andamento della discussione vorrei fare un esperimento.
> 
> Ora racconterò un aneddoto di vita vissuta (Ho visto cose che voi umani.....) e vorrei che tutti, uomini e donne, lascino un commento.
> 
> ...


che anche se nun passo' l'esame ce stette ancora istess...

ho vinto quarcheccosa?

ahahahahahahah


----------



## Diletta (29 Febbraio 2012)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Visto l'andamento della discussione vorrei fare un esperimento.
> 
> Ora racconterò un aneddoto di vita vissuta (Ho visto cose che voi umani.....) e vorrei che tutti, uomini e donne, lascino un commento.
> 
> ...




Che se il professore fosse stato italiano se la sarebbe fatta e poi, considerandola per quella che era per lui, cioè una troietta, col cavolo che l'avrebbe sposata!!
Una che si concede in questo modo !!
Per sollazzo ben venga, per moglie giammai!


----------



## exStermy (29 Febbraio 2012)

Diletta ha detto:


> Che se il professore fosse stato italiano se la sarebbe fatta e poi, considerandola per quella che era per lui, cioè una troietta, col cavolo che l'avrebbe sposata!!
> Una che si concede in questo modo !!
> Per sollazzo ben venga, per moglie giammai!


quindi sostieni che i tedeschi siano piu' fessi?

pensace bene....

ahahahahahah


----------



## Tubarao (29 Febbraio 2012)

Diletta ha detto:


> Che se il professore fosse stato italiano se la sarebbe fatta e poi, considerandola per quella che era per lui, cioè una troietta, col cavolo che l'avrebbe sposata!!
> Una che si concede in questo modo !!
> Per sollazzo ben venga, per moglie giammai!


No. Che quella raccontò a un perfetto sconosciuto quale ero io, un fatto della propria vita un pò particolare, senza *nessun timore* di essere considerata o etichettata per questo una troietta, una che si concede in questo modo.

Il giorno che riusciremo a non attaccare etichette alle persone riusciremo a definirci un paese degno di stare in Europa e non nella confederazione unita dei paesi centro africani.

Dai Diletta, ma dico Diletta perchè sei intervenuta nella discussione in realtà mi rivolgo a tutti. Qual'è il limite di uomini che una donna, magari single, deve scoparsi in un mese affinche possa essere etichettata come una zoccola, una troietta ? 1 ? 2 ? 3 ? A 4 sei già al limite ? Due insieme valgono come una scopata oppure dobbiamo contarla come doppia ?

A te è bastato leggere di un aneddoto della vita di una persona per etichettarla come troietta, non sapendo affatto che tipo di moglie era, e tu sei la cartina tornasole dell'Italico pensiero purtroppo.

Io mi sono più volte immaginato la stessa conversazione ad un tavolo con commensali italiani, e sono sicuro che il rumore di unghie sugli specchi, per inventare qualche panzana, si sarebbe sentito fino a Timbuctù.


----------



## Nocciola (29 Febbraio 2012)

Diletta ha detto:


> *Che se il professore fosse stato italiano se la sarebbe fatta e poi, considerandola per quella che era per lui, cioè una troietta, col cavolo che l'avrebbe sposata!!
> Una che si concede in questo modo !!
> Per sollazzo ben venga, per moglie giammai*!



:blu::blu::blu::blu:


----------



## Mari'_ (29 Febbraio 2012)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Visto l'andamento della discussione vorrei fare un esperimento.
> 
> Ora racconterò un aneddoto di vita vissuta (Ho visto cose che voi umani.....) e vorrei che tutti, uomini e donne, lascino un commento.
> 
> ...




Voglio sperare che poi abbia imparato bene il tedesco come lingua


----------



## Nocciola (29 Febbraio 2012)

Tubarao ha detto:


> No. Che quella raccontò a un perfetto sconosciuto quale ero io, un fatto della propria vita un pò particolare, senza *nessun timore* di essere considerata o etichettata per questo una troietta, una che si concede in questo modo.
> 
> Il giorno che riusciremo a non attaccare etichette alle persone riusciremo a definirci un paese degno di stare in Europa e non nella confederazione unita dei paesi centro africani.
> 
> ...



Approvarti è sempre impossibile:up:
E aggiungo ma come fai Diletta a stare con un uomo che ci va con queste "Troiette" come le definivi tu. Come si fa a rispettare un uomo che va/andava a letto con donne che tu disprezzi tanto.
E' mai possibile avere ancora il pregiudizio che io donna libera non possa andare a letto con un uomo senza essere innamorata e/o insieme a lui da un tempo necessario che non si sa chi stabilisce senza essere giudicata una zoccola.
Ma perchè a tuo marito perdoni il comportarsi nello stesso modo? No, ti prego non rispondermi, lo so. LUI E' UN UOMO


----------



## Diletta (29 Febbraio 2012)

Tubarao ha detto:


> No. Che quella raccontò a un perfetto sconosciuto quale ero io, un fatto della propria vita un pò particolare, senza *nessun timore* di essere considerata o etichettata per questo una troietta, una che si concede in questo modo.
> 
> Il giorno che riusciremo a non attaccare etichette alle persone riusciremo a definirci un paese degno di stare in Europa e non nella confederazione unita dei paese centro africani.
> 
> ...



E invece hai male interpretato le mie parole, anzi sicuramente non mi sono fatta capire, dunque ci riprovo:
io mi sono messa nei panni di un uomo medio italiano scrivendo quello che avrebbe pensato e fatto. E i vari Lothar e compagnia bella sono qui a palesarlo.
A me personalmente non me ne frega una mazza di quante scopate si fa una single in un mese, per quanto mi riguarda se ne può fare uno diverso al giorno e non le metto nessuna etichetta addosso per questo.
L'etichetta di troietta, o troia (per donna più matura) la metto (e scusatemi ancora, ma sono fatta così) unicamente su quelle sanguisughe che, col loro comportamento troiesco, sono solite adescare i mariti delle altre, vuoi per voglie insoddisfatte, vuoi per egocentrismo, per sfida e quant'altro, finendo per distruggere tanti matrimoni.
Mi dispiace, ma non riesco ad appellarle in altro modo, si sa, io sono di parte.
Dirò ancora una volta, per non essere tacciata di essere retrograda, che i mariti stessi andrebbero bruciati sul rogo, e sarebbe ancora poco,  per essere cascati nella rete come dei fessacchiotti.
Ma si sa da sempre che il richiamo della fica è come il miele per le mosche.

P.s. scusate la trivialità


----------



## Nocciola (29 Febbraio 2012)

Diletta ha detto:


> E invece hai male interpretato le mie parole, anzi sicuramente non mi sono fatta capire, dunque ci riprovo:
> io mi sono messa nei panni di un uomo medio italiano scrivendo quello che avrebbe pensato e fatto. E i vari Lothar e compagnia bella sono qui a palesarlo.
> A me personalmente non me ne frega una mazza di quante scopate si fa una single in un mese, per quanto mi riguarda se ne può fare uno diverso al giorno e non le metto nessuna etichetta addosso per questo.
> L'etichetta di troietta, o troia (per donna più matura) la metto (e scusatemi ancora, ma sono fatta così) unicamente su quelle sanguisughe che, col loro comportamento troiesco, sono solite adescare i mariti delle altre, vuoi per voglie insoddisfatte, vuoi per egocentrismo, per sfida e quant'altro, finendo per distruggere tanti matrimoni.
> ...


no Diletta non ci siamo proprio mi spiace.
Nessuna butta reti e nessuna addesca. Adulti e consenzienti con la volontàdi fare sesso
Tutto il resto ti serve ad addolcirti la pillola e mi spiace perchè qualche giorno fà sembravi più propensa a capire...


----------



## Diletta (29 Febbraio 2012)

farfalla ha detto:


> Approvarti è sempre impossibile:up:
> E aggiungo ma come fai Diletta a stare con un uomo che ci va con queste "Troiette" come le definivi tu. Come si fa a rispettare un uomo che va/andava a letto con donne che tu disprezzi tanto.
> *E' mai possibile avere ancora il pregiudizio che io donna libera non possa andare a letto con un uomo senza essere innamorata e/o insieme a lui da un tempo necessario che non si sa chi stabilisce senza essere giudicata una zoccola.
> Ma perchè a tuo marito perdoni il comportarsi nello stesso modo? No, ti prego non rispondermi, lo so. LUI E' UN UOMO*





farfalla ha detto:


> no Diletta non ci siamo proprio mi spiace.
> *Nessuna butta reti e nessuna addesca. *Adulti e consenzienti con la volontàdi fare sesso
> Tutto il resto ti serve ad addolcirti la pillola e mi spiace perchè qualche giorno fà sembravi più propensa a capire...



Ma chi lo dice che ho pregiudizi? 
Leggiti ancora con attenzione la risposta che ho dato a Tuba, mi sembrava di essermi spiegata abbastanza.
Lo voglio dire ancora una volta: se io donna libera vado con uno sposato NON sono una bella persona, mi posso dare tutte le giustificazioni del mondo, ma continuo a non essere una bella persona.

Chi lo dice che ho perdonato il marito?
Se potesse tornare indietro....con l'aria che si respira qui, credimi che lo farebbe molto volentieri.

Sul fatto che nessuna butta reti...bè, a me risulta il contrario in molte, moltissime situazioni, purtroppo...


----------



## Mari'_ (29 Febbraio 2012)

Diletta ha detto:


> Sul fatto che nessuna butta reti...bè, a me risulta il contrario in molte, moltissime situazioni, purtroppo...



mi risulta che l'uomo e' da sempre cacciatore e, come prepara le reti la donna non ha rivali ... nel cucire e ricamare e' sempre stata la MIgliore!


AHAHAH giusto Dile'?


----------



## lunaiena (29 Febbraio 2012)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Visto l'andamento della discussione vorrei fare un esperimento.
> 
> Ora racconterò un aneddoto di vita vissuta (Ho visto cose che voi umani.....) e vorrei che tutti, uomini e donne, lascino un commento.
> 
> ...


Che è sempre la moglie che risponde per tutti e due......


----------



## Eliade (29 Febbraio 2012)

Tubarao ha detto:


> No. Che quella raccontò a un perfetto sconosciuto quale ero io, un fatto della propria vita un pò particolare, senza *nessun timore* di essere considerata o etichettata per questo una troietta, una che si concede in questo modo.
> 
> Il giorno che riusciremo a non attaccare etichette alle persone riusciremo a definirci un paese degno di stare in Europa e non nella confederazione unita dei paesi centro africani.
> 
> ...


Tutto giusto...ma tu una che va a casa del prof. per scoparselo e passare l'esame (perché questo mi è sembrato intendere) come la consideri? 
Per me è al pari di quelle che scopano per ottenere vantaggi lavorativi.

Che poi meriti rispetto indipendentemente dal numero di uomini con cui è stata, che poi si siano innamorati, che poi lei sia una moglie fantastica questo per me, è un altro discorso.


----------



## Tebe (29 Febbraio 2012)

Diletta ha detto:


> E invece hai male interpretato le mie parole, anzi sicuramente non mi sono fatta capire, dunque ci riprovo:
> io mi sono messa nei panni di un uomo medio italiano scrivendo quello che avrebbe pensato e fatto. E i vari Lothar e compagnia bella sono qui a palesarlo.
> A me personalmente non me ne frega una mazza di quante scopate si fa una single in un mese, per quanto mi riguarda se ne può fare uno diverso al giorno e non le metto nessuna etichetta addosso per questo.
> *L'etichetta di troietta, o troia (per donna più matura) la metto (e scusatemi ancora, ma sono fatta così) unicamente su quelle sanguisughe che, col loro comportamento troiesco, sono solite adescare i mariti delle altre, vuoi per voglie insoddisfatte, vuoi per egocentrismo, per sfida e quant'altro, finendo per distruggere tanti matrimoni.*
> ...


Ma nessuno stupra nessuno.
Se sono troie o triette l'uomo è come minimo un porco pappone secondo il tuo discorso.
Marito di un altra o meno.
Anzi. Peggio.
Perchè alla fine il porco pappone te lo tieni pure in casa


----------



## Nocciola (29 Febbraio 2012)

Diletta ha detto:


> Ma chi lo dice che ho pregiudizi?
> Leggiti ancora con attenzione la risposta che ho dato a Tuba, mi sembrava di essermi spiegata abbastanza.
> Lo voglio dire ancora una volta: se io donna libera vado con uno sposato NON sono una bella persona, mi posso dare tutte le giustificazioni del mondo, ma continuo a non essere una bella persona.
> 
> ...


Diletta quello che non riesco a farti capire, è che io posso buttare tutte le reti che voglio ma se tuo marito ti ama e non vuole farti soffrire non ci viene come me. Se io sono libera posso anche non sapere che lui è sposato soprattutto se trombiamo una volta come può aver fatto tuo marito...Ma anche se lo so, io sono maggiorenne e rispondo di me, tu devi rispondere di te. Fine.
E poi scusami se sono cattiva,mi risulta che tuo marito non abbia corteggiato o instaurato storie quindi direi che se questa l'ha addescato non deve aver insistito neanche molto......


----------



## Nocciola (29 Febbraio 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> Ma nessuno stupra nessuno.
> Se sono troie o triette l'uomo è come minimo un porco pappone secondo il tuo discorso.
> Marito di un altra o meno.
> Anzi. Peggio.
> Perchè alla fine il porco pappone te lo tieni pure in casa


Ecco in maniera più cruda ma era quello che volevo dire io:up:


----------



## free (29 Febbraio 2012)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Visto l'andamento della discussione vorrei fare un esperimento.
> 
> Ora racconterò un aneddoto di vita vissuta (Ho visto cose che voi umani.....) e vorrei che tutti, uomini e donne, lascino un commento.
> 
> ...



che i crucchi si squarano presto

a parte gli scherzi, fatti loro, se sono ancora insieme hanno fatto bene a sposarsi:smile:


----------



## Tebe (1 Marzo 2012)

farfalla ha detto:


> Ecco in maniera più cruda ma era quello che volevo dire io:up:


A proposito...domani pomeriggio ci appostiamo per adescare qualche sposato? le porti tu le reti come l'altra volta o porto le mie? No, porto le mie. Sono rinforzate al titanio. Perchè tentano sempre di scappare sti mariti...una fatica nera scoparseli. A proposito. Pensavo anche di portare le corde. sai farfalla, non ho più vent'anni e se li leghiamo al letto si dibattono meno e noi facciamo meno fatica ad inseguirli.
Però ti confesso una cosa. Non sono più algida come un tempo.
Quando urlano piangendo NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO NON STUPRARMI TI PREGO AMO MIA MOGLIEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE....un pò mi dispiace.
:diavoletto:


----------



## Nocciola (1 Marzo 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> A proposito...domani pomeriggio ci appostiamo per adescare qualche sposato? le porti tu le reti come l'altra volta o porto le mie? No, porto le mie. Sono rinforzate al titanio. Perchè tentano sempre di scappare sti mariti...una fatica nera scoparseli. A proposito. Pensavo anche di portare le corde. sai farfalla, non ho più vent'anni e se li leghiamo al letto si dibattono meno e noi facciamo meno fatica ad inseguirli.
> Però ti confesso una cosa. Non sono più algida come un tempo.
> Quando urlano piangendo NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO NON STUPRARMI TI PREGO AMO MIA MOGLIEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE....un pò mi dispiace.
> :diavoletto:


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Chiara Matraini (1 Marzo 2012)

farfalla ha detto:


> Approvarti è sempre impossibile:up:
> E aggiungo ma come fai Diletta a stare con un uomo che ci va con queste "Troiette" come le definivi tu. Come si fa a rispettare un uomo che va/andava a letto con donne che tu disprezzi tanto.
> E' mai possibile avere ancora il pregiudizio che io donna libera non possa andare a letto con un uomo senza essere innamorata e/o insieme a lui da un tempo necessario che non si sa chi stabilisce senza essere giudicata una zoccola.
> Ma perchè a tuo marito perdoni il comportarsi nello stesso modo? No, ti prego non rispondermi, lo so. LUI E' UN UOMO




:umile::umile::umile:


----------



## Diletta (1 Marzo 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> A proposito...domani pomeriggio ci appostiamo per adescare qualche sposato? le porti tu le reti come l'altra volta o porto le mie? No, porto le mie. Sono rinforzate al titanio. Perchè tentano sempre di scappare sti mariti...una fatica nera scoparseli. A proposito. Pensavo anche di portare le corde. sai farfalla, non ho più vent'anni e se li leghiamo al letto si dibattono meno e noi facciamo meno fatica ad inseguirli.
> Però ti confesso una cosa. Non sono più algida come un tempo.
> Quando urlano piangendo NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO NON STUPRARMI TI PREGO AMO MIA MOGLIEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE....un pò mi dispiace.
> :diavoletto:




E' inutile: sei fantastica!!
Perché non fai la scrittrice, hai una fervida immaginazione, e attenzione, ho detto immaginazione non fantasia.
Lo so benissimo che anche i mariti sono sul banco degli imputati.
Non c'è scampo!


----------



## Diletta (1 Marzo 2012)

Eliade ha detto:


> Tutto giusto...ma tu una che va a casa del prof. per scoparselo e passare l'esame (perché questo mi è sembrato intendere) come la consideri?
> Per me è al pari di quelle che scopano per ottenere vantaggi lavorativi.
> 
> Che poi meriti rispetto indipendentemente dal numero di uomini con cui è stata, che poi si siano innamorati, che poi lei sia una moglie fantastica questo per me, è un altro discorso.




:up:Brava!:up:


----------



## Diletta (1 Marzo 2012)

Mari'_ ha detto:


> mi risulta che l'uomo e' da sempre cacciatore e, come prepara le reti la donna non ha rivali ... nel cucire e ricamare e' sempre stata la MIgliore!
> 
> 
> AHAHAH giusto Dile'?



...giustissimo!!:up:


----------



## Chiara Matraini (1 Marzo 2012)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Visto l'andamento della discussione vorrei fare un esperimento.
> 
> Ora racconterò un aneddoto di vita vissuta (Ho visto cose che voi umani.....) e vorrei che tutti, uomini e donne, lascino un commento.
> 
> ...



Mi colpisce il fatto che non abbia passato l'esame  :mrgreen:


----------



## elena_ (1 Marzo 2012)

Diletta ha detto:


> Ma chi lo dice che ho pregiudizi?
> Leggiti ancora con attenzione la risposta che ho dato a Tuba, mi sembrava di essermi spiegata abbastanza.
> Lo voglio dire ancora una volta: se io donna libera vado con uno sposato NON sono una bella persona, mi posso dare tutte le giustificazioni del mondo, ma continuo a non essere una bella persona.


Però a me questo sembra un pregiudizio bello e buono.


----------



## Diletta (1 Marzo 2012)

farfalla ha detto:


> Diletta quello che non riesco a farti capire, è che io posso buttare tutte le reti che voglio ma se tuo marito ti ama e non vuole farti soffrire non ci viene come me. Se io sono libera posso anche non sapere che lui è sposato soprattutto se trombiamo una volta come può aver fatto tuo marito...Ma anche se lo so, io sono maggiorenne e rispondo di me, tu devi rispondere di te. Fine.
> E poi scusami se sono cattiva,mi risulta che tuo marito non abbia corteggiato o instaurato storie quindi direi che se questa l'ha addescato non deve aver insistito neanche molto......




Farfalla, guarda che non sono in disaccordo con te.
La responsabilità è sempre di mio marito, è lui l'artefice delle sue scelte. Nessuna l'ha violentato!
Su questo non ci piove.
E guarda che glielo dico continuamente, quando cerca giustificazioni di comodo.

Purtroppo, sull'ultima parte ti sbagli. Le sue sono state quasi tutte storie, pur di breve durata, con tutto il rituale di corteggiamento, e sono proprio queste che mi hanno fatto più male.
Fossero state botte di allegria di una notte avrei già metabolizzato, invece....c'è stata anche la conquista, a volte faticosa, come ultimamente, e la cosa non mi va proprio giù.  
E' talmente avvilente...però ci ragiono e penso che questo è ciò che avviene di solito: le attenzioni e il corteggiamento fanno parte del copione.
Tutto nella norma dunque.


----------



## Chiara Matraini (1 Marzo 2012)

Eliade ha detto:


> Tutto giusto.*..ma tu una che va a casa del prof. per scoparselo e passare l'esame (perché questo mi è sembrato intendere) come la consideri*?
> Per me è al pari di quelle che scopano per ottenere vantaggi lavorativi.
> 
> Che poi meriti rispetto indipendentemente dal numero di uomini con cui è stata, che poi si siano innamorati, che poi lei sia una moglie fantastica questo per me, è un altro discorso.


Se il prof è una persona priva di pregiudizi, vedendosi arrivare una ragazza intraprendente e graziosa penserà:
ma chi me l'ha mandata questa? :mrgreen:

Non essendoci un accordo predefinito tra i due non si può giudicare questa ragazza secondo il parametro che hai sottinteso.


----------



## Diletta (1 Marzo 2012)

elena_ ha detto:


> Però a me questo sembra un pregiudizio bello e buono.




No, secondo me è un giudizio morale che esprimo e che tutte le persone hanno il diritto di fare, sulla base dei valori che hanno.


----------



## Chiara Matraini (1 Marzo 2012)

Diletta ha detto:


> Farfalla, guarda che non sono in disaccordo con te.
> La responsabilità è sempre di mio marito, è lui l'artefice delle sue scelte. Nessuna l'ha violentato!
> Su questo non ci piove.
> E guarda che glielo dico continuamente, quando cerca giustificazioni di comodo.
> ...


Ma secondo te, anche se si fosse trattato di botte di allegria di una notte non ci sarebbe stato comunque un corteggiamento? Compattato, forse, ma sempre corteggiamento


----------



## Diletta (1 Marzo 2012)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Se il prof è una persona priva di pregiudizi, vedendosi arrivare una ragazza intraprendente e graziosa *penserà:
> ma chi me l'ha mandata questa?* :mrgreen:
> 
> *Non essendoci un accordo predefinito tra i due non si può giudicare questa ragazza secondo il parametro che hai sottinteso.[*/QUOTE]
> ...


----------



## Diletta (1 Marzo 2012)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Ma secondo te, anche se si fosse trattato di botte di allegria di una notte non ci sarebbe stato comunque un corteggiamento? Compattato, forse, ma sempre corteggiamento




Certo Chiara, ma compattato, come dici tu, ridotto ai minimi termini.
E per me molto trascurabile come cosa, a differenza dell'altro caso.
E mi ha rotto davvero le palle, anzi ora che mi ci hai fatto ripensare, mi ribolle lo stomaco.
Non si può vedere un uomo fare certe cazzate.... 
Io quasi quasi lo ripago con la stessa moneta, così se ne accorge cosa vuol dire....


----------



## Minerva (1 Marzo 2012)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Visto l'andamento della discussione vorrei fare un esperimento.
> 
> Ora racconterò un aneddoto di vita vissuta (Ho visto cose che voi umani.....) e vorrei che tutti, uomini e donne, lascino un commento.
> 
> ...


l'inflessibilità del prof.
sì , a me lei un pregiudizio lo lascia, non tanto per la libertà sessuale... che son fatti suoi ; ma per il principio sghembo di bypassare in questo modo un ostacolo , senza prepararsi e senza rispetto per chi invece studia.


----------



## Chiara Matraini (1 Marzo 2012)

Diletta ha detto:


> Chiara Matraini ha detto:
> 
> 
> > Bè, è molto sottile come cosa, da avvocati.
> ...


----------



## Minerva (1 Marzo 2012)

perché, oltretutto se fosse stato il professore a fare le avance ne avremmo dette di tutti i colori, gusto?


----------



## Chiara Matraini (1 Marzo 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> perché, oltretutto se fosse stato il professore a fare le avance ne avremmo dette di tutti i colori, gusto?


no, perchè?


----------



## Ultimo (1 Marzo 2012)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Diletta ha detto:
> 
> 
> > Io la giudico da una che ci è stata dentro.
> ...


----------



## Chiara Matraini (1 Marzo 2012)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Chiara Matraini ha detto:
> 
> 
> > Io una domanda però te la devo fare.
> ...


----------



## Ultimo (1 Marzo 2012)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Ultimo ha detto:
> 
> 
> > Ma a te sembra che io sia arrabbiata con gli uomini?
> ...


----------



## Minerva (1 Marzo 2012)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> no, perchè?


un professore che chiede sesso in cambio di promozione è una brava persona?


----------



## Tubarao (1 Marzo 2012)

Eliade ha detto:


> *Tutto giusto...ma tu una che va a casa del prof. per scoparselo e passare l'esame (perché questo mi è sembrato intendere) come la consideri?*
> Per me è al pari di quelle che scopano per ottenere vantaggi lavorativi.
> 
> Che poi meriti rispetto indipendentemente dal numero di uomini con cui è stata, che poi si siano innamorati, che poi lei sia una moglie fantastica questo per me, è un altro discorso.


Come una che va a casa del prof. (gran gnocco a detta sua) per scoparselo, divertirsi e passare l'esame.

Moralmente accettabile ? Moralmente condannabile ? Non è quello il punto. Almeno non lo è in questa discussione. Quello che mi preme sottolineare in quest'ambito è proprio questo aspetto: noi stiamo qui discutendo su come definire una donna (all'epoca ragazza) che compie un'azione simile, soffermandoci tra l'altro molto sull'aspetto del sesso, mentre lei, quella sera, raccontò questa cosa con estrema naturalezza, senza paura alcuna di essere giudicata (anzi penso che se avessi espresso un qualsiasi giudizio da questo punto di vista, quella mi avrebbe guardato come uno appena atterrato da Marte e mi avrebbe chiesto: Ma veramente state messi ancora così dalle tue parti?; questo è per me uno dei tanti,* sottolineo uno dei tanti*, aspetti che mi colpiscono in una donna, uno di quegli aspetti che mi fanno dire: Ecco una che non se la racconta.


----------



## free (1 Marzo 2012)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Come una che va a casa del prof. (gran gnocco a detta sua) per scoparselo, divertirsi e passare l'esame.
> 
> Moralmente accettabile ? Moralmente condannabile ? Non è quello il punto. Almeno non lo è in questa discussione. Quello che mi preme sottolineare in quest'ambito è proprio questo aspetto: noi stiamo qui discutendo su come definire una donna (all'epoca ragazza) che compie un'azione simile, soffermandoci tra l'altro molto sull'aspetto del sesso, mentre lei, quella sera, raccontò questa cosa con estrema naturalezza, senza paura alcuna di essere giudicata (anzi penso che se avessi espresso un qualsiasi giudizio da questo punto di vista, quella mi avrebbe guardato come uno appena atterrato da Marte e mi avrebbe chiesto: Ma veramente state messi ancora così dalle tue parti?; questo è per me uno dei tanti,* sottolineo uno dei tanti*, aspetti che mi colpiscono in una donna, uno di quegli aspetti che mi fanno dire: Ecco una che non se la racconta.



giusto, la cattiva reputazione va difesa, io lo faccio sempre


----------



## Ultimo (1 Marzo 2012)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Come una che va a casa del prof. (gran gnocco a detta sua) per scoparselo, divertirsi e passare l'esame.
> 
> Moralmente accettabile ? Moralmente condannabile ? Non è quello il punto. Almeno non lo è in questa discussione. Quello che mi preme sottolineare in quest'ambito è proprio questo aspetto: noi stiamo qui discutendo su come definire una donna (all'epoca ragazza) che compie un'azione simile, soffermandoci tra l'altro molto sull'aspetto del sesso, mentre lei, quella sera, raccontò questa cosa con estrema naturalezza, senza paura alcuna di essere giudicata (anzi penso che se avessi espresso un qualsiasi giudizio da questo punto di vista, quella mi avrebbe guardato come uno appena atterrato da Marte e mi avrebbe chiesto: Ma veramente state messi ancora così dalle tue parti?; questo è per me uno dei tanti,* sottolineo uno dei tanti*, aspetti che mi colpiscono in una donna, uno di quegli aspetti che mi fanno dire: Ecco una che non se la racconta.


Qua giudicare non è giusto, e nemmeno lo sarebbe nella realtà.
Ma esistono degli insegnamenti che la società ci da ci impone, ed in base a quelli la maggior parte delle perosne si comporta, o perlomeno ci prova.
Se poi esistono quelle personalità che, la pensano diversamente, bhe questo è palese.
E come sempre dico la stessa cosa, fino a quando non si lede la propria persona e quelle degli altri....tutto è "ok" Se poi queste personalità hanno anche le palle per dichiararsi meglio per loro e per chi li conosce, e dicendo chi li conosce, lo dico non in maniera dispregiativa, anzi!


----------



## Diletta (1 Marzo 2012)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Diletta ha detto:
> 
> 
> > Io la giudico da una che ci è stata dentro.
> ...


----------



## Skizzofern (1 Marzo 2012)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Come una che va a casa del prof. (gran gnocco a detta sua) per scoparselo, divertirsi e passare l'esame.
> 
> Moralmente accettabile ? Moralmente condannabile ? Non è quello il punto. Almeno non lo è in questa discussione. Quello che mi preme sottolineare in quest'ambito è proprio questo aspetto: noi stiamo qui discutendo su come definire una donna (all'epoca ragazza) che compie un'azione simile, soffermandoci tra l'altro molto sull'aspetto del sesso, mentre lei, quella sera, raccontò questa cosa con estrema naturalezza, senza paura alcuna di essere giudicata (anzi penso che se avessi espresso un qualsiasi giudizio da questo punto di vista, quella mi avrebbe guardato come uno appena atterrato da Marte e mi avrebbe chiesto: *Ma veramente state messi ancora così dalle tue parti?;* questo è per me uno dei tanti,* sottolineo uno dei tanti*, aspetti che mi colpiscono in una donna, uno di quegli aspetti che mi fanno dire: Ecco una che non se la racconta.


Non comprendo questa frase. Anche perchè sarebbe una contraddizione visto che anche quello (se ci fosse stato)  sarebbe stato un giudizio :singleeye:   Ma come è possibile non giudicare una persona che ti racconta un suo comportamento?
intendo giudicare  nel senso di avere un'opinione su qualcosa eh? Anche perchè in realtà io credo che chiunque ti dica qualcosa di sè lo faccia con il preciso scopo di essere giudicato.. si ambisce al giudizio positivo o ci si può beare di quello negativo che è comunque sempre un giudizio e non indifferenza .
Sarebbe tutto sui binari (la ragazza che va dallo gnocco) se non fosse che lo scambio non era alla pari. 
Lei voleva in cambio qualcosa che non era solo sesso. 
Sono d'accordo con chi ha detto che era una scorciatoia per ottenere altro oltre a una sana scopata.
E io un comportamento così lo giudico sbagliato


----------



## Ultimo (1 Marzo 2012)

Diletta ha detto:


> Chiara Matraini ha detto:
> 
> 
> > Punto primo:
> ...


----------



## Chiara Matraini (1 Marzo 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> un professore che chiede sesso in cambio di promozione è una brava persona?



minerva, io non mi formalizzerei
un comportamento del genere va ovviamente a falsare un risultato ottenibile (promozione/voto)
è un comportamento errato nel contesto

ma il prof non aveva chiesto nulla, mi sembra


----------



## Chiara Matraini (1 Marzo 2012)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Punto primo:
> 
> sicuramente non avevi bisogno di quel lavoro, quindi ti sei potuta permettere di scegliere di fartelo per il solo gusto di provarlo e hai dato un bello smacco al personaggio.
> Come ci deve essere rimasto di merda! Brava!
> ...



No, Diletta, io non uso gli uomini, mi piace scoparci....come loro con me (penso)
L'ammirazione riguarda la loro praticità, il fatto di riuscire a evitare i pipponi mentali che vedo messi in atto molto più spesso e volentieri dalle donne, io compresa :mrgreen:


----------



## Tubarao (1 Marzo 2012)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> minerva, io non mi formalizzerei
> un comportamento del genere va ovviamente a falsare un risultato ottenibile (promozione/voto)
> è un comportamento errato nel contesto
> 
> ma il prof non aveva chiesto nulla, mi sembra



E infatti l'ha bocciata. I teteschi sono teteschi


----------



## Skizzofern (1 Marzo 2012)

Tubarao ha detto:


> E infatti l'ha bocciata. I teteschi sono teteschi


 le sta bene:mrgreen:


----------



## Diletta (1 Marzo 2012)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Diletta ha detto:
> 
> 
> > Non credo Chiara usi gli uomini, penso lei invece abbia quella mentalità che, la porta a viversi la vita, attraverso questa sua apertura mentale, apertura che, non rientra in chi ha come noi dei tabù! tabù da noi accettati e che ci stanno bene. E se ho usato la parola tabù, l'ho usata appunto per rendere la frase più forte, certo è che io ci vivo bene per come sono, e certo è ( cedo) che anche chi non ha questi tabù viva bene.
> ...


----------



## Chiara Matraini (1 Marzo 2012)

Tubarao ha detto:


> E infatti l'ha bocciata. I teteschi sono teteschi



Però la scopata era stata fantastica :mrgreen:


----------



## Tubarao (1 Marzo 2012)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Però la scopata era stata fantastica :mrgreen:



E infatti se l'è sposata. I teteschi sono teteschi


----------



## Chiara Matraini (1 Marzo 2012)

Diletta ha detto:


> Ultimo ha detto:
> 
> 
> > Caro Claudio, noi siamo pieni di ideali e valori ed è molto nobile questo, ma sinceramente sto sospettando che siano un po' troppo ingombranti, ma sto parlando di me.
> ...


----------



## Chiara Matraini (1 Marzo 2012)

Tubarao ha detto:


> E infatti se l'è sposata. I teteschi sono teteschi


Insomma dalla malvagità di questa zoccola che osò pensare di barattarla per una promozione nacque qualcosa di buono

:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------



## elena_ (1 Marzo 2012)

Diletta ha detto:


> No, secondo me è un giudizio morale che esprimo e che tutte le persone hanno il diritto di fare, sulla base dei valori che hanno.


ok capito
e prendo anche atto che secondo te io non sono una bella persona


----------



## Skizzofern (1 Marzo 2012)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Insomma dalla malvagità di questa zoccola che osò pensare di barattarla per una promozione nacque qualcosa di buono
> 
> :mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


Dipende dai punti di vista


----------



## Diletta (1 Marzo 2012)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> No, Diletta, io non uso gli uomini, mi piace scoparci....come loro con me (penso)
> L'ammirazione riguarda la loro praticità, il fatto di riuscire a evitare i pipponi mentali che vedo messi in atto molto più spesso e volentieri dalle donne, io compresa :mrgreen:




.... eh sì, ma lo scoparci è un "uso" che fai su di loro, l'uso di un corpo che ti piace.

Sui pipponi mentali, ti dò ragione, è la cosa che ci frega.


----------



## Diletta (1 Marzo 2012)

elena_ ha detto:


> ok capito
> e prendo anche atto che secondo te io non sono una bella persona



Non pensavo davvero a te quando lo scrivevo per il semplice fatto che non ricordo assolutamente, o forse non l'ho mai saputa, la tua storia...
Ma vedi, in definitiva, ciascuno è il miglior giudice di se stesso.
Il resto...lascia il tempo che trova.


----------



## Chiara Matraini (1 Marzo 2012)

Diletta ha detto:


> .... eh sì, ma lo scoparci è un *"uso"* *che fai su di loro*, l'uso di un corpo che ti piace.
> 
> Sui pipponi mentali, ti dò ragione, è la cosa che ci frega.



ho deciso:
ogni volta che scriverai un pregiudizio ti farò arrivare una notifica
con allegata la foto delle mutande del Conte


:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------



## ciliegina (1 Marzo 2012)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Diletta ha detto:
> 
> 
> > Diletta, se vuoi liberarti dei padroni autoritari comincia col liberarti dai tuoi pregiudizi.
> ...


----------



## Diletta (1 Marzo 2012)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> ho deciso:
> ogni volta che scriverai un pregiudizio ti farò arrivare una notifica
> con allegata la foto delle mutande del Conte
> 
> ...



Ok, guarda che ci conto...!:mrgreen:


----------



## elena_ (1 Marzo 2012)

Diletta ha detto:


> Non pensavo davvero a te quando lo scrivevo per il semplice fatto che non ricordo assolutamente, o forse non l'ho mai saputa, la tua storia...
> Ma vedi, in definitiva, ciascuno è il miglior giudice di se stesso.
> Il resto...lascia il tempo che trova.


io sono un giudice molto severo nei confronti di me stessa
e tanto mi basta

tu non pensavi a me, ma per la mia storia rientro nella casistica delle donne libere che vanno insieme a un uomo sposato e quindi secondo le tue parole non sono una bella persona
ma ti chiedo allora
quanti dei tuoi interlocutori in questo forum sarebbero, secondo il tuo giudizio morale, delle belle persone? 
non mi sembra molto costruttivo il tuo modo di ragionare


----------



## Tebe (1 Marzo 2012)

elena_ ha detto:


> io sono un giudice molto severo nei confronti di me stessa
> e tanto mi basta
> 
> tu non pensavi a me, ma per la mia storia rientro nella casistica delle donne libere che vanno insieme a un uomo sposato e quindi secondo le tue parole non sono una bella persona
> ...


Io mi chiamo già fuori.:mrgreen:


----------



## Diletta (1 Marzo 2012)

elena_ ha detto:


> io sono un giudice molto severo nei confronti di me stessa
> e tanto mi basta
> 
> tu non pensavi a me, ma per la mia storia rientro nella casistica delle donne libere che vanno insieme a un uomo sposato e quindi secondo le tue parole non sono una bella persona
> ...



Ma non lo so...non è che faccia i conti.
E poi questo è un forum, luogo di discussione e confronto, dove i pregiudizi devono essere messi da parte (e io, senza false modestie, mi sembra di riuscirci abbastanza bene, come vedi parlo volentierissimo con tutti, a prescindere, altrimenti non ha senso iscriversi qui).
Si stava discutendo su di una certa cosa e io ho espresso quello che penso...come fanno tutti gli altri.
Poi, va da sé che c'è caso e caso e io non voglio né mi posso permettere di entrare nel merito della tua storia, né di esprimere un giudizio specifico, non conoscendola.
La considerazione, o diciamo pure giudizio, che ho fatto è e rimane quello, in via generale.


----------



## Minerva (1 Marzo 2012)

Tubarao ha detto:


> E infatti l'ha bocciata. I teteschi sono teteschi


ma infatti ho detto che lui mi ha colpita positivamente.
se lei lo avesse "violentato" solo perché attratta, niente da dire.
farlo per l'esame è cosa davvero detestabile, per me.
detesto "i furbastri"




l'esempio del professore ovviamente non riguardava lui ma una situazione a parti inverse che , mi pare , di norma scandalizza non poco.
perlomeno a me scandalizza


----------



## Minerva (1 Marzo 2012)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Come una che va a casa del prof. (gran gnocco a detta sua) per scoparselo, divertirsi e passare l'esame.
> 
> Moralmente accettabile ? Moralmente condannabile ? Non è quello il punto. Almeno non lo è in questa discussione. Quello che mi preme sottolineare in quest'ambito è proprio questo aspetto: noi stiamo qui discutendo su come definire una donna (all'epoca ragazza) che compie un'azione simile, soffermandoci tra l'altro molto sull'aspetto del sesso, mentre lei, quella sera, raccontò questa cosa con estrema naturalezza, senza paura alcuna di essere giudicata (anzi penso che se avessi espresso un qualsiasi giudizio da questo punto di vista, quella mi avrebbe guardato come uno appena atterrato da Marte e mi avrebbe chiesto: Ma veramente state messi ancora così dalle tue parti?; questo è per me uno dei tanti,* sottolineo uno dei tanti*, aspetti che mi colpiscono in una donna, uno di quegli aspetti che mi fanno dire: Ecco una che non se la racconta.


ma non raccontarsela non basta mica per dare dignità a qualcosa che è scorretto comunque: se io rubo e lo ammetto non sarò ipocrita ma sempre ladro rimango.
lei è una che ama le scorciatoie .so che a te premeva solo il discorso sessuale ma chi agisce così lo fa come stile di vita , sesso a parte.sarà quella delle raccomandazioni, quella che se pò evita la fila ...etc.


----------



## Diletta (1 Marzo 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> *ma non raccontarsela non basta mica per dare dignità a qualcosa che è scorretto comunque: se io rubo e lo ammetto non sarò ipocrita ma sempre ladro rimango.*
> lei è una che ama le scorciatoie .so che a te premeva solo il discorso sessuale ma chi agisce così lo fa come stile di vita , sesso a parte.sarà quella delle raccomandazioni, quella che se pò evita la fila ...etc.




Brava, ti quoto, quotissimo:up:


----------



## Eliade (1 Marzo 2012)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Se il prof è una persona priva di pregiudizi, vedendosi arrivare una ragazza intraprendente e graziosa penserà:
> ma chi me l'ha mandata questa? :mrgreen:
> 
> Non essendoci un accordo predefinito tra i due non si può giudicare questa ragazza secondo il parametro che hai sottinteso.


 Nel mio post non parlavo di accordo...ma delle motivazioni che spingevano la ragazza.
Aveva sottolineato il fatto che non era preparata per l'esame e così andò a casa del prof....chiaramente per poterne ottenere favori...
A me questo comportamento fa un pochino-ino-ino-ino-ino-ino-ino-ino schifo...
E lo dico da studentessa che è stata bocciata anche per vere e proprie cazzate....:incazzato:

Il divertimento per me è una cosa a parte, che non contemplo nemmeno, perché non sono fatti che mi riguardano...che me ne frega a me con chi si divertono le donne? 



Minerva ha detto:


> l'inflessibilità del prof.
> sì , a me lei un pregiudizio lo lascia, non tanto per la libertà sessuale... che son fatti suoi ; ma per il principio sghembo di bypassare in questo modo un ostacolo , senza prepararsi e senza rispetto per chi invece studia.


 Quoto.


----------



## Eliade (1 Marzo 2012)

Tubarao ha detto:


> *Come una che va a casa del prof. (gran gnocco a detta sua) per scoparselo, divertirsi e passare l'esame.*
> 
> Moralmente accettabile ? Moralmente condannabile ? Non è quello il punto. Almeno non lo è in questa discussione. Quello che mi preme sottolineare in quest'ambito è proprio questo aspetto: noi stiamo qui discutendo su come definire una donna (all'epoca ragazza) che compie un'azione simile, soffermandoci tra l'altro molto sull'aspetto del sesso, mentre lei, quella sera, raccontò questa cosa con estrema naturalezza, senza paura alcuna di essere giudicata (anzi penso che se avessi espresso un qualsiasi giudizio da questo punto di vista, quella mi avrebbe guardato come uno appena atterrato da Marte e mi avrebbe chiesto: Ma veramente state messi ancora così dalle tue parti?; questo è per me uno dei tanti,* sottolineo uno dei tanti*, aspetti che mi colpiscono in una donna, uno di quegli aspetti che mi fanno dire: Ecco una che non se la racconta.


Non sono d'accordo, io non avrei espresso giudizi se mi avessero raccontato una cosa del genere...
Una cosa è il sesso libero...
Una cosa è usufruire di questo per avere dei vantaggi...in barba a chi si fa un mazzettino tanto sui libri.

Se siamo messi così da queste parti? Grazie al cielo si, siamo messi ancora che fare sesso con un prof. per poter passare un esame è ancora considerato un atto condannabile. 
Se dalle sue parti è una cosa normale, buon per lei...dalle mie se scoprissi una cosa del genere ti farei passare i guai...fanculo ai pregiudizi e alle donne. 

Sul grassetto: una cheva a casa del prof. (gran gnocco a detta sua) per scoparselo, divertirsi la considero una donna libera.
Una che lo fa per passare l'esame la considero molto peggio...

Io non lo considero un pregiudizio, d'altronde io sono una persona libera, ben intenzionata a non avere una relazione fissa...per cui....:condom:

Al primo anno di università conobbi una ragazza, che dopo due ore mi raccontò tutti i particolari di un tradimento (lei fidanzata da molti anni) con un tipo del corso. Mica le ho detto nulla, in verità manco lo pensai...
Poi continuai la frequentazione come se non mi avesse detto nulla...





Minerva ha detto:


> ma infatti ho detto che lui mi ha colpita positivamente.
> se lei lo avesse "violentato" solo perché attratta, niente da dire.
> farlo per l'esame è cosa davvero detestabile, per me.
> detesto "i furbastri"
> ...


A ri quoto.


----------



## Tubarao (1 Marzo 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> ma non raccontarsela non basta mica per dare dignità a qualcosa che è scorretto comunque: se io rubo e lo ammetto non sarò ipocrita ma sempre ladro rimango.
> lei è una che ama le scorciatoie .so che a te premeva solo il discorso sessuale ma chi agisce così lo fa come stile di vita , sesso a parte.sarà quella delle raccomandazioni, quella che se pò evita la fila ...etc*.*


Ecco tu hai colto almeno un pò il senso del mio intervento. Non voglio entrare nel merito se è giusto o non giusto essere ladri o essere uno di quelli che saltano la fila. Non era il discorso sesso che mi ha colpito di quella rivelazione, mi ha colpito invece proprio il dire: Sono una ladra.....e non gliene sarebbe fregato di meno se le avessi detto: Ma lo sai che non è bello quello che hai fatto ?

Guarda invece la serie di risposte: è una ladra, è una scorretta, etc etc.....il fatto che non sia comunque un ipocrita non ha sorpreso nessuno.


----------



## Minerva (1 Marzo 2012)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Ecco tu hai colto almeno un pò il senso del mio intervento. Non voglio entrare nel merito se è giusto o non giusto essere ladri o essere uno di quelli che saltano la fila. Non era il discorso sesso che mi ha colpito di quella rivelazione, mi ha colpito invece proprio il dire: Sono una ladra.....e non gliene sarebbe fregato di meno se le avessi detto: Ma lo sai che non è bello quello che hai fatto ?
> 
> Guarda invece la serie di risposte: è una ladra, è una scorretta, etc etc.....il fatto che non sia comunque un ipocrita non ha sorpreso nessuno.


sai a volte la mancanza d'ipocrisia diventa volgare spavalderia e carenza di pudore , per nulla condivisibile...sempre secondo me.
vuoi un esempio:lothar non se la racconta,anzi si compiace della mancanza di scrupoli; trovo che sarebbe preferibile quello che noi defininiamo un ipocrita e che magari  è una persona che ha la "debolezza" del dubbio della sua coscienza.


----------



## Diletta (1 Marzo 2012)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Ecco tu hai colto almeno un pò il senso del mio intervento. Non voglio entrare nel merito se è giusto o non giusto essere ladri o essere uno di quelli che saltano la fila. Non era il discorso sesso che mi ha colpito di quella rivelazione, *mi ha colpito invece proprio il dire: Sono una ladra.....e non gliene sarebbe fregato di meno se le avessi detto: Ma lo sai che non è bello quello che hai fatto ?
> *
> Guarda invece la serie di risposte: è una ladra, è una scorretta, etc etc.....il fatto che non sia comunque un ipocrita non ha sorpreso nessuno.




Vediamola da una diversa angolazione: è possibile che la ragazza non si sia considerata per niente una ladra secondo il suo personalissimo metro di giudizio? 
E che quindi l'abbia raccontato con la massima disinvoltura?


----------



## Sbriciolata (1 Marzo 2012)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Ecco tu hai colto almeno un pò il senso del mio intervento. Non voglio entrare nel merito se è giusto o non giusto essere ladri o essere uno di quelli che saltano la fila. Non era il discorso sesso che mi ha colpito di quella rivelazione, mi ha colpito invece proprio il dire: Sono una ladra.....e non gliene sarebbe fregato di meno se le avessi detto: Ma lo sai che non è bello quello che hai fatto ?
> 
> Guarda invece la serie di risposte: è una ladra, è una scorretta, etc etc.....il fatto che non sia comunque un ipocrita non ha sorpreso nessuno.


Ma se quello che ha fatto non viola il suo senso della morale, lei non è ipocrita, anzi devo dire che mi sembra una persona compiaciuta di sè stessa. 
Cerco di spiegarmi: se lei si fosse vergognata di quel gesto, la vergogna sarebbe stato il risultato del conflitto tra comportamento e etica, ma invece di nasconderlo se ne vanta, per cui, relativamente all'episodio, lei è amorale.


----------



## Eliade (1 Marzo 2012)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Ecco tu hai colto almeno un pò il senso del mio intervento. Non voglio entrare nel merito se è giusto o non giusto essere ladri o essere uno di quelli che saltano la fila. Non era il discorso sesso che mi ha colpito di quella rivelazione, mi ha colpito invece proprio il dire: Sono una ladra.....e non gliene sarebbe fregato di meno se le avessi detto: Ma lo sai che non è bello quello che hai fatto ?
> 
> *Guarda invece la serie di risposte: è una ladra, è una scorretta, etc etc.....il fatto che non sia comunque un ipocrita non ha sorpreso nessuno.*


Se fossi stata al tuo posto...E perché doveva sorprendermi? Non la conosco, non la frequento, non è mia amica, non è nemmeno una conoscente...per me poteva anche un'ipocrita, la cosa non cambiava di una virgola...
Sarà un problema di chi la frequenta valutare le sue qualità, non di un'estranea. 
Io posso pensare anche che lei sia una troietta, ma è un pensiero che dura pochi secondi...poi esce dalla mia vita assieme all'immagine della persona con cui ho condiviso la serata.:condom:


----------



## Minerva (1 Marzo 2012)

per me la disinvoltura sessuale non è condannabile; potrei accettare una figlia di questo tipo, ma se scoprissi in lei una mentalità che prevede scorciatoie di fronte a certe responsabilità e furbizie del genere mi sentirei una fallita.
lo chiamo degrado morale


----------



## Minerva (1 Marzo 2012)

se poi invece di vergognarsi se ne vanta ...la disconosco totalmente


----------



## lunaiena (1 Marzo 2012)

Eliade ha detto:


> Tutto giusto...ma tu una che va a casa del prof. per scoparselo e passare l'esame (perché questo mi è sembrato intendere) come la consideri?
> Per me è al pari di quelle che scopano per ottenere vantaggi lavorativi.
> 
> Che poi meriti rispetto indipendentemente dal numero di uomini con cui è stata, che poi si siano innamorati, che poi lei sia una moglie fantastica questo per me, è un altro discorso.




ma il prof. che ci stà
Come lo si considera?


----------



## Tubarao (1 Marzo 2012)

Niente, molto probabilmente sono io che non riesco a spiegarmi e a farmi capire.

Noi non sappiamo se una volta insieme, il futuro marito, fra un sessantanove e una pecorina, la legava sui libri e la costringeva a studiare tutta la Letteratura Tedesca dal 1600 in poi.

Noi non sappiamo se poi quell'esame lo ha passato per meriti oppure no.

Noi sappiamo solo che una ragazza è andata con un uomo che le piaceva per un motivo, condannabile quanto vogliamo, e ci ha scopato.

Tutti i commenti che ho letto qui sono stati tutti, e dico TUTTI, per attaccarle un etichetta addosso, e nessuno, e risottolineo NESSUNO, ha chiesto altre informazioni, si è interessato a sapere altre cose, che ne so, cose del tipo se avevano figli, com'erano come coppia dopo diversi anni di matrimonio, che lavoro faceva, almeno per avere un'idea più ampia.


*POI PERO' IL FINALE DI MALENA SCOMMETTO CHE V'INDIGNA TUTTE E TUTTI.


*


----------



## Minerva (1 Marzo 2012)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Niente, molto probabilmente sono io che non riesco a spiegarmi e a farmi capire.
> 
> Noi non sappiamo se una volta insieme, il futuro marito, fra un sessantanove e una pecorina, la legava sui libri e la costringeva a studiare tutta la Letteratura Tedesca dal 1600 in poi.
> 
> ...


ma che interessa il dopo?
tu hai detto, anzi lei ,che lo aveva fatto per l'esame in quanto non preparata...a me basta questo.


----------



## lunaiena (1 Marzo 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> *ma che interessa il dopo?*
> tu hai detto, anzi lei ,che lo aveva fatto per l'esame in quanto non preparata...a me basta questo.



Mi chedevo la stessa cosa...


----------



## Tubarao (1 Marzo 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> ma che interessa il dopo?
> tu hai detto, anzi lei ,che lo aveva fatto per l'esame in quanto non preparata...*a me basta questo.*



Per attaccarle l'etichetta di zoccola opportunista per tutta la via.......

E queste cose Minerva, non succedono solo nei forum, succedono nella vita di tutti i giorni.


----------



## Minerva (1 Marzo 2012)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Per attaccarle l'etichetta di zoccola opportunista per tutta la via.......


zoccola no , opportunista certamente


----------



## free (1 Marzo 2012)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Niente, molto probabilmente sono io che non riesco a spiegarmi e a farmi capire.
> 
> Noi non sappiamo se una volta insieme, il futuro marito, fra un sessantanove e una pecorina, la legava sui libri e la costringeva a studiare tutta la Letteratura Tedesca dal 1600 in poi.
> 
> ...



avevo commentato così, nessuna etichetta e c'era anche il finale!

_che i crucchi si squarano presto

a parte gli scherzi, fatti loro, se sono ancora insieme hanno fatto bene a sposarsi:smile:



_


----------



## Minerva (1 Marzo 2012)

free ha detto:


> avevo commentato così, nessuna etichetta e c'era anche il finale!
> 
> _che i crucchi si squarano presto
> 
> ...


lapalissiano, ma qui si discuteva di altro


----------



## Tubarao (1 Marzo 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> zoccola no , opportunista certamente


E' uguale, la sostanza non cambia. Non puoi negare che attaccare etichette e molto facile e poi togliersele è difficilissimo.


----------



## free (1 Marzo 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> lapalissiano, ma qui si discuteva di altro


affatto: evidentemente il prof non ha vacillato all'idea di sposare una donna conosciuta in tal maniera, il che vuol dire che rientrava nei suoi canoni e il fatto che il matrimonio duri dà ragione ad entrambi


----------



## Skizzofern (1 Marzo 2012)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Niente, molto probabilmente sono io che non riesco a spiegarmi e a farmi capire.
> 
> Noi non sappiamo se una volta insieme, il futuro marito, fra un sessantanove e una pecorina, la legava sui libri e la costringeva a studiare tutta la Letteratura Tedesca dal 1600 in poi.
> 
> ...


miii che permalosi qua dentro!!

Hanno figli?
come sono dopo anni di matrimonio?
che lavoro fa lei?
lei ora conosce a menadito la letteratura tedesca del 1600?
:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:

non ho visto malena..è grave??


----------



## Eliade (1 Marzo 2012)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Niente, molto probabilmente sono io che non riesco a spiegarmi e a farmi capire.
> 
> Noi non sappiamo se una volta insieme, il futuro marito, fra un sessantanove e una pecorina, la legava sui libri e la costringeva a studiare tutta la Letteratura Tedesca dal 1600 in poi.
> 
> ...


 mai visto 'sto film...ho letto la trama ma non mi ha particolarmente colpita.
Io parlo per me...
Ma perché dovrebbero interessarmi come sono loro come coppia, se hanno figli, ecc.? 
Non me ne importa se lei è stata a letto con un uomo che era il suo prof., non è per quello che ho storto il naso, o che comunque non mi è piaciuto.
Non sono cose che mi toccano minimamente l'aver saputo che è stata a letto con un uomo, che questo sia il suo prof., che poi se lo sia sposato, che non sia un'ipocrita.

Una mia cara amica, ha conosciuto il suo attuale marito mentre stava ancora con l'ex. In quel periodo io la coprii anche..
Sono stata una stronza? Si...
Penso che lei sia stata anche un po' troia (egoista e stronza)? Effettivamente si...
Chi se ne frega, sono state scelte personali di entrambe, che non hanno influito sull'affetto che provo per lei...

Ebbe si tuba, lo ammetto...l'unica cosa che m'indigna e che mi colpisce di lei fosse la sua intenzione di scoparsi il prof. per passare l'esame. 
Tutto il resto per me è una cosa comunissima/accettabile/normalissima/del tutto insignificante ai fini della mia vita e del prosieguo del mondo...
Non è un'ipocrita? 'sti cazzi, buon per lei e per chi le sta accanto...ma perché questo dovrebbe colpirmi?



lunapiena ha detto:


> ma il prof. che ci stà
> Come lo si considera?


E secondo te...come lo si dovrebbe considerare? :condom:


----------



## Minerva (1 Marzo 2012)

Tubarao ha detto:


> E' uguale, la sostanza non cambia. Non puoi negare che attaccare etichette e molto facile e poi togliersele è difficilissimo.


ma se dici che a lei non importava il giudizio , poco importa.non so se è un'etichetta , è la conseguenza di un'atteggiamento molto chiaro che prevede la possibilità di aggirare un ostacolo.
gli esami si passano studiando, se vuoi farlo in altro modo non sei corretta...vale anche nel caso si voglia dare una somma di denaro o altri regali...lei ha optato per il suo corpo , cosa per me marginale (vabé a questo devo pensare)


----------



## Minerva (1 Marzo 2012)

free ha detto:


> affatto: evidentemente il prof non ha vacillato all'idea di sposare una donna conosciuta in tal maniera, il che vuol dire che rientrava nei suoi canoni e il fatto che il matrimonio duri dà ragione ad entrambi


ma dà ragione deché?
abbiano già detto che sono affari loro e quello che pensa lui non è quello che penso io o altri che stanno parlando di una questione diversa


----------



## San Giovese (1 Marzo 2012)

Tubarao ha detto:


> E' uguale, la sostanza non cambia. Non puoi negare che attaccare etichette e molto facile e poi togliersele è difficilissimo.


Ma un individuo deve anche sapersi adattare all'ambiente che lo circonda. Se noi non siamo la Svezia e vuoi fare la svedese, o emigri o ti dai una regolata perche' purtroppo per te si e' piu' "retrogradi".

Ma e' anche da accordarsi e stabilire, se l'emancipazione anche sessuale e' vera o falsamente percepita come tale.

E tale emancipazione si e' in grado di sapersela gestire correttamente e senza eccessi?

Per es. a guardare come stanno messe oggi le donne, non mi sembra che tutto cio' che luccica sia oro.


----------



## Eliade (1 Marzo 2012)

Tubarao ha detto:


> E' uguale, la sostanza non cambia. Non puoi negare che attaccare etichette e molto facile e poi togliersele è difficilissimo.


 Questo è vero...ma dipende anche da cosa vuole la persona etichettata. A lei non fregava nulla di chi aveva davanti...
Non si può pretendere di raccontare di aver sedotto il prof. per passare un esame e di ottenere favori o indifferenza.
Perché di fronte puoi anche trovarti chi si è fatto in quattro per fare l'esame di tedesco (con un altro prof. anche...) e magari è stato bocciato perché il prof. doveva far scorrere in avanti la fila e occuparti personalmente di chi gliela abbia data. E a questo punto, un commentino acido ci esce comunque...'sti cazzi se a lei non interessa la mia opinione...

Così come alle donne che minano il rapporto di diletta non gliene frega un tubo di quello che pensa lei di loro...


----------



## lothar57 (1 Marzo 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> ma se dici che a lei non importava il giudizio , poco importa.non so se è un'etichetta , è la conseguenza di un'atteggiamento molto chiaro che prevede la possibilità di aggirare un ostacolo.
> gli esami si passano studiando, se vuoi farlo in altro modo non sei corretta...vale anche nel caso si voglia dare una somma di denaro o altri regali...lei ha optato per il suo corpo , cosa per me marginale (vabé a questo devo pensare)[/QUOTE
> 
> 
> il precedente sindaco di Bo era ,professore universitario...bastava la camicetta aperta,possibilmente senza reggiseno,appoggiarsi con i gomiti alla scrivania e via..in molti casi il seguito era ovvio..e anche il bel voto senza sapere un cavolo


----------



## free (1 Marzo 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> ma dà ragione deché?
> abbiano già detto che sono affari loro e quello che pensa lui non è quello che penso io o altri che stanno parlando di una questione diversa



la ragione è questa: da una fattispecie particolare non si riesce a trarre un principio generale che deve valere per tutti
che ti piaccia o no


----------



## San Giovese (1 Marzo 2012)

San Giovese ha detto:


> Ma un individuo deve anche sapersi adattare all'ambiente che lo circonda. Se noi non siamo la Svezia e vuoi fare la svedese, o emigri o ti dai una regolata perche' purtroppo per te si e' piu' "retrogradi".
> 
> Ma e' anche da accordarsi e stabilire, se l'emancipazione anche sessuale e' vera o falsamente percepita come tale.
> 
> ...


Mi auto quoto per aggiungere che la Svezia ha il record mondiale di suicidi tanto da avere un ministero che si occupa del fenomeno, percio' tanto splendida non deve essere la sua societa' avanzata....anche il Giappone non scherza...

quindi viva il nostro essere "retrogradi"...io non mi lamento..


----------



## Tubarao (1 Marzo 2012)

Skizzofern ha detto:


> miii che permalosi qua dentro!!
> 
> Hanno figli?
> come sono dopo anni di matrimonio?
> ...


In quel momento Malena stava facendo la zoccola, IN QUEL MOMENTO, come quella tipa che in QUEL MOMENTO è stata un'opportunista. 

Sarà, ma io la prima pietra non potrei mai scagliarla. 


[video=youtube;E8-ylyW6zwc]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=E8-ylyW6zwc&feature=related[/video]


----------



## Ultimo (1 Marzo 2012)

Diletta ha detto:


> Ultimo ha detto:
> 
> 
> > Caro Claudio, noi siamo pieni di ideali e valori ed è molto nobile questo, ma sinceramente sto sospettando che siano un po' troppo ingombranti, ma sto parlando di me.
> ...


----------



## lunaiena (1 Marzo 2012)

Eliade ha detto:


> mai visto 'sto film...ho letto la trama ma non mi ha particolarmente colpita.
> Io parlo per me...
> Ma perché dovrebbero interessarmi come sono loro come coppia, se hanno figli, ecc.?
> Non me ne importa se lei è stata a letto con un uomo che era il suo prof., non è per quello che ho storto il naso, o che comunque non mi è piaciuto.
> ...


All'inizio della loro storia considero tutti e due degli opportunisti....
Ma poi la storia è finita bene no!


----------



## Minerva (1 Marzo 2012)

gente l'emancipazione sessuale è esattamente il contrario  di quello che ha fatto questa ragazza ...sia ben chiaro


----------



## San Giovese (1 Marzo 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> gente l'emancipazione sessuale è esattamente il contrario  di quello che ha fatto questa ragazza ...sia ben chiaro


E pensi che sia percepita e gestita correttamente dalla totalita'?

Qua non ci sono esempi?


----------



## Skizzofern (1 Marzo 2012)

Tubarao ha detto:


> In quel momento Malena stava facendo la zoccola, IN QUEL MOMENTO, come quella tipa che in QUEL MOMENTO è stata un'opportunista.
> 
> Sarà, ma io la prima pietra non potrei mai scagliarla.
> 
> ...


scioccante. Non  avevo visto questo film. Le donne possono essere di una crudeltà che m'inquieta sempre .
Mi sembra però che tu stia dando un peso a delle parole buttate su una tastiera esageratamente pesante.
Mi sono limitato a dire che mi pare che la ragazza del professore  sia come l'80% degli italiani: ce prova a prendere la scorciatoia e se ce riesce meglio se no amen.


----------



## Ultimo (1 Marzo 2012)

elena_ ha detto:


> io sono un giudice molto severo nei confronti di me stessa
> e tanto mi basta
> 
> tu non pensavi a me, ma per la mia storia rientro nella casistica delle donne libere che vanno insieme a un uomo sposato e quindi secondo le tue parole non sono una bella persona
> ...


Perchè rovinare una famiglia ora rientra nella morale? 
Un conto è farsi una scopata senza problemi con chi la pensa come te, un conto è far tradire un marito.
Un conto è essere liberi di scegliere quello che siamo, un conto è scoparsi degli uomini sapendo che dietro c'è una moglie e dei figli, e sapendo questo fregarsene, se si chiama avere morale questo.
Io come chiunque una scopata me la posso anche fare, ma se la faccio devo avere quelle alternative che mi permettono di farlo, e quelle alternative se sono single appartengono alla conoscenza di noi stessi e dell'altro sesso, se sono sposato, e voglio farmi delle scopate, mi scelgo prima una moglie che la pensa come me, e poi certo non vado a scoparmi chi è sposato, ma mettendo le carte in tavola con chi di dovere se devo farmela sta scopata me la faccio senza procurare danni a chi non centra nulla e non la pensa come me.


----------



## Tubarao (1 Marzo 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> gente l'emancipazione sessuale è esattamente il contrario  di quello che ha fatto questa ragazza ...sia ben chiaro


Io invece penso che sia ANCHE questo. Il poter sbagliare e poterlo raccontare senza correre il rischio di vedermi rapata a zero, dalle parole, o dalle forbici.


----------



## Ultimo (1 Marzo 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> per me la disinvoltura sessuale non è condannabile; potrei accettare una figlia di questo tipo, ma se scoprissi in lei una mentalità che prevede scorciatoie di fronte a certe responsabilità e furbizie del genere mi sentirei una fallita.
> lo chiamo degrado morale


:up:


----------



## Minerva (1 Marzo 2012)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Io invece penso che sia ANCHE questo. Il poter *sbagliare* e poterlo raccontare senza correre il rischio di vedermi rapata a zero, dalle parole, o dalle forbici.


ah, ecco...ma allora è diverso.se ne è pentita o no?


----------



## Skizzofern (1 Marzo 2012)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Io invece penso che sia ANCHE questo. Il poter sbagliare e poterlo raccontare senza correre il rischio di vedermi rapata a zero, dalle parole, o dalle forbici.


A me pare che oggi si abusi un po' troppo del poter  sbagliare e del rivedicare lo sbaglio con una sorta di compiacimento che ,francamente mi disturba. ovviamente senza ammenda (mi pare ovvio che non mi riferisco alle forbici )
Il rischio è che se se fai notare l'errore passi per intollerante rompicoglioni.
l'equilibrio è sempre nel mezzo


----------



## San Giovese (1 Marzo 2012)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Io invece penso che sia ANCHE questo. Il poter sbagliare e poterlo raccontare senza correre il rischio di vedermi rapata a zero, dalle parole, o dalle forbici.


Finche' il tuo sbaglio non sconfina nel mio territorio pero', cosi' poi vediamo i "progressisti".

Avrei detto fare i froci col culo degli altri, ma mi sembra poco fine.


----------



## Tubarao (1 Marzo 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> ah, ecco...ma allora è diverso.se ne è pentita o no?


Ma che ne so se ne è pentita oppure no, saranno cose sue  Posso solo dire che quando lo raccontò non aveva paura di nessun (pre)giudizio, e questo per me è indice di donna emancipata. Magari il suo pensiero era: Tranquillo lo so da me che ho fatto una cazzata, non ci servi tu per dirmelo. Non potrei dirlo questo. Però sicuramente l'immagine che ho avuto davanti è stata quella di una donna..........sicura. Sicura nel raccontare di suoi sbagli e/o cazzata o cose di cui lei è fiera. Ma indubbiamente sicura.


----------



## Sbriciolata (1 Marzo 2012)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Perchè rovinare una famiglia ora rientra nella morale?
> Un conto è farsi una scopata senza problemi con chi la pensa come te, un conto è far tradire un marito.
> Un conto è essere liberi di scegliere quello che siamo, un conto è scoparsi degli uomini sapendo che dietro c'è una moglie e dei figli, e sapendo questo fregarsene, se si chiama avere morale questo.
> Io come chiunque una scopata me la posso anche fare, ma se la faccio devo avere quelle alternative che mi permettono di farlo, e quelle alternative se sono single appartengono alla conoscenza di noi stessi e dell'altro sesso, se sono sposato, e voglio farmi delle scopate, mi scelgo prima una moglie che la pensa come me, e poi certo non vado a scoparmi chi è sposato, ma mettendo le carte in tavola con chi di dovere se devo farmela sta scopata me la faccio senza procurare danni a chi non centra nulla e non la pensa come me.


Aspetta Cla... nessuno fa scopare nessuno. Quando io sono stata tentata dal 30enne con i pargoli e moglie, IO ho deciso che per il mio vissuto, per quello che sono, avrei perso la stima di me stessa. Ma non ho mai pensato che IO avrei rovinato la sua famiglia... a far quello ci stava pensando lui, ognuno guarda la sua. Per inciso e amor di cronaca, adesso se la fa con una che ha la metà dei miei anni ed è potenzialmente molto più pericolosa di me, per la sua famiglia.


----------



## Ultimo (1 Marzo 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Aspetta Cla... nessuno fa scopare nessuno. Quando io sono stata tentata dal 30enne con i pargoli e moglie, IO ho deciso che per il mio vissuto, per quello che sono, avrei perso la stima di me stessa. Ma non ho mai pensato che IO avrei rovinato la sua famiglia... a far quello ci stava pensando lui, ognuno guarda la sua. Per inciso e amor di cronaca, adesso se la fa con una che ha la metà dei miei anni ed è potenzialmente molto più pericolosa di me, per la sua famiglia.


Sbri sorè, il mio discorso era incentrato ad una certa risposta dei discorsi, e comunque incentrato su tradimenti "diciamo seriali", dove una persona capisce che, non è adatta alla monogamia ed a starsene buono in famiglia.


----------



## San Giovese (1 Marzo 2012)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Ma che ne so se ne è pentita oppure no, saranno cose sue  Posso solo dire che quando lo raccontò non aveva paura di nessun (pre)giudizio, e questo per me è indice di donna emancipata. Magari il suo pensiero era: Tranquillo lo so da me che ho fatto una cazzata, non ci servi tu per dirmelo. Non potrei dirlo questo. Però sicuramente l'immagine che ho avuto davanti è stata quella di una donna..........sicura. Sicura nel raccontare di suoi sbagli e/o cazzata o cose di cui lei è fiera. Ma indubbiamente sicura.


Ma se l'erba del vicino e' sempre piu' verde, perche' nell'emancipata Svezia si suicidano a containers dimostrando di avere una societa' e vita di merda?

Non e' che ci servono anche un po' di "repressioni" e tabu' perche' non siamo in grado di saperci autogestire la "liberta'" e sconfiniamo con gli eccessi negli abusi?


----------



## Sbriciolata (1 Marzo 2012)

San Giovese ha detto:


> Ma se l'erba del vicino e' sempre piu' verde, perche' nell'emancipata Svezia si suicidano a containers dimostrando di avere una societa' e vita di merda?
> 
> Non e' che ci servono anche un po' di "repressioni" e tabu' perche' non siamo in grado di saperci autogestire la "liberta'" e sconfiniamo con gli eccessi negli abusi?


In polinesia sono altrettanto emancipati e non si suicidano... più probabile che sia il ciclo giorno-notte secondo me.


----------



## Sbriciolata (1 Marzo 2012)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Ma che ne so se ne è pentita oppure no, saranno cose sue  Posso solo dire che quando lo raccontò non aveva paura di nessun (pre)giudizio, e questo per me è indice di donna emancipata. Magari il suo pensiero era: Tranquillo lo so da me che ho fatto una cazzata, non ci servi tu per dirmelo. Non potrei dirlo questo. Però sicuramente l'immagine che ho avuto davanti è stata quella di una donna..........sicura. Sicura nel raccontare di suoi sbagli e/o cazzata o cose di cui lei è fiera. Ma indubbiamente sicura.


Tuba, secondo me, lasciando a parte proprio i giudizi sulla moralità de comportamento sessuale, quello che colpisce è l'immoralità del comportamento di chi cerca di sfuggire alla regola che vale per tutti gli altri. E se ne vanta. A Roma c'è una bellissima parola: impunita.


----------



## San Giovese (1 Marzo 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> In polinesia sono altrettanto emancipati e non si suicidano... più probabile che sia il ciclo giorno-notte secondo me.


Quelli sono rimasti ancora al tribale e non si fregiano di essere una societa' evoluta come normalmente s'intende il concetto societa' da noi. Comunque si pensava, ma anche in Giappone che non  ha il "ciclo" i suicidi li organizzano su internet.


----------



## Tubarao (1 Marzo 2012)

San Giovese ha detto:


> Ma se l'erba del vicino e' sempre piu' verde, perche' nell'emancipata Svezia si suicidano a containers dimostrando di avere una societa' e vita di merda?
> 
> Non e' che ci servono anche un po' di "repressioni" e tabu' perche' non siamo in grado di saperci autogestire la "liberta'" e sconfiniamo con gli eccessi negli abusi?


Non ho neanche Googlato più di tanto. Ho preso il primo link.

Leggi e poi ne riparliamo.

http://blog.tambuweb.it/2009/07/29/il-tasso-di-suicidi-in-svezia/


----------



## Tubarao (1 Marzo 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Tuba, secondo me, lasciando a parte proprio i giudizi sulla moralità de comportamento sessuale, quello che colpisce è l'immoralità del comportamento di chi cerca di sfuggire alla regola che vale per tutti gli altri. E se ne vanta. A Roma c'è una bellissima parola: impunita.



Quindi se voi beccaste i vostri figli ad andare a scuola il giorno che c'è compito in classe di matematica con i fogliettini attaccati nei polsini del maglione, vi sentireste dei falliti come genitori, perchè stanno sfuggendo alla regola che vale per tutti gli altri ? 

No perchè a questo punto il concetto che mi state trasmettendo con vostri interventi è questo. E non mi dite che sono cose diverse, perchè a stò punto, oltrepassare le regole facendo un pompino al prof e mettendosi i fogliettini nel maglione è la stessa identica cosa....


----------



## Diletta (1 Marzo 2012)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Diletta ha detto:
> 
> 
> > Attenzione dai condizionamenti e dai raggiri psicologi Diletta, evitando ciò, e riuscendo a scoprire cosa siamo chi siamo e cosa vogliamo, allora possiamo intraprendere qualsiasi strada noi pensiamo sia giusto.
> ...


----------



## Chiara Matraini (1 Marzo 2012)

ma sarete una manica d'ipocriti....

io ho capito perfettamente cosa voleva sottolineare Tubarao, e mica sono un genio...

il 99% degli interventi sul suo post sono accecati dall'ipocrisia e dai pregiudizi e dalla NON EMANCIPAZIONE FEMMINILE

mi stupisco davvero di molte utenti donne di questo forum
avete dimostrato che per voi è fondamentale:

-etichettare un comportamento come riprovevole o meno "in assoluto"
-scagliarsi contro un'esponente del vostro sesso 
-giudicare e possibilmente condannare comportamenti dove ci sia di mezzo la componente sessuale come mezzo di affermazione

ma io dico......di che avete paura?

paura=non emancipazione


----------



## San Giovese (1 Marzo 2012)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Non ho neanche Googlato più di tanto. Ho preso il primo link.
> 
> Leggi e poi ne riparliamo.
> 
> http://blog.tambuweb.it/2009/07/29/il-tasso-di-suicidi-in-svezia/


E' roba vecchia. Comunque il fenomeno preoccupa di piu' ed e' piu' indicatore del fallimento di societa' dove si pensa di aver raggiunto il top costituendo anche un modello per gli altri, non nel suicidio dettato dalla disperazione per condizioni di vita di merda come in quegli altri paesi.

Secondo te allora sono sullo stesso piano il suicidio del figlio di Agnelli che si butto' da un viadotto con quello di un contadino kazako che non riesce a sbarcare il lunario.


----------



## Skizzofern (1 Marzo 2012)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> ma sarete una manica d'ipocriti....
> 
> io ho capito perfettamente cosa voleva sottolineare Tubarao, e mica sono un genio...
> 
> ...


ma che palle. Ipocrita ce sarai te! Ma voi siete fuori di testa!
senza contare che hai elencato una serie di giudizi (quindi stai etichettando esattamente come accusi gli altri di fare)
solo per chi ha espresso un giudizio, pensiero, opinione manco avesse sparato sulla croce rossa.
Ma ripigliatevi!
Io ho paura di certe cose ma non vedo cazzo c'entri col tred


----------



## Skizzofern (1 Marzo 2012)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Quindi se voi beccaste i vostri figli ad andare a scuola il giorno che c'è compito in classe di matematica con i fogliettini attaccati nei polsini del maglione, *vi sentireste dei falliti come genitori, perchè stanno sfuggendo alla regola che vale per tutti gli altri ? *
> 
> No perchè a questo punto il concetto che mi state trasmettendo con vostri interventi è questo. E non mi dite che sono cose diverse, perchè a stò punto, oltrepassare le regole facendo un pompino al prof e mettendosi i fogliettini nel maglione è la stessa identica cosa....



Si bravo, hai colto esattamente il fulcro degli interventi scritti. Complimenti per l'acume!:mrgreen:
fai qualche distinzione fra bambino e adulto, fra animale e uomo, pensieri e parole o è tutta un'allegra ruota che gira?:singleeye:


----------



## Diletta (1 Marzo 2012)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Quindi se voi beccaste i vostri figli ad andare a scuola il giorno che c'è compito in classe di matematica con i fogliettini attaccati nei polsini del maglione, vi sentireste dei falliti come genitori, perchè stanno sfuggendo alla regola che vale per tutti gli altri ?
> 
> No perchè a questo punto il concetto che mi state trasmettendo con vostri interventi è questo. E non mi dite che sono cose diverse, perchè a stò punto, *oltrepassare le regole facendo un pompino al prof e mettendosi i fogliettini nel maglione è la stessa identica cosa....*




Tuba, non ci credo che tu ragioni così....
Qui si va da un estremo all'altro e gli estremisti hanno fatto sempre dei danni, vedi la storia.
Riequilibrati!
Ma come è la stessa identica cosa???!!!
Se fosse tutto uguale non ci sarebbe neanche il codice civile, né tanto meno quello penale: tanto si darebbe la stessa pena per tutti i reati, visto che sono tutti identici...
Ma non è così, e meno male....


----------



## San Giovese (1 Marzo 2012)

Skizzofern ha detto:


> ma che palle. Ipocrita ce sarai te! Ma voi siete fuori di testa!
> senza contare che hai elencato una serie di giudizi (quindi stai etichettando esattamente come accusi gli altri di fare)
> solo per chi ha espresso un giudizio, pensiero, opinione manco avesse sparato sulla croce rossa.
> Ma ripigliatevi!
> Io ho paura di certe cose ma non vedo cazzo c'entri col tred


Ma lei e' una che vuole fare la svedese in italy, percio' deve contro-etichettare a sua volta.

Che poi come gli svedesi alla fin fine della loro societa' so' schifati anche se si danno coraggio, lo stesso lei.

Ci vuole solo tempo perche' si metabolizzi la storia.


----------



## Chiara Matraini (1 Marzo 2012)

Skizzofern ha detto:


> ma che palle. Ipocrita ce sarai te! *Ma voi siete fuori di testa!*
> senza contare che hai elencato una serie di giudizi (quindi stai etichettando esattamente come accusi gli altri di fare)
> solo per chi ha espresso un giudizio, pensiero, opinione manco avesse sparato sulla croce rossa.
> Ma ripigliatevi!
> Io ho paura di certe cose ma non vedo cazzo c'entri col tred



sì, io sono fuori di testa 
:mrgreen:

il mio è un elenco di fatti, non un elenco di giudizi sulle persone


----------



## Skizzofern (1 Marzo 2012)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> sì, io sono fuori di testa
> :mrgreen:
> 
> il mio è un elenco di fatti, non un elenco di giudizi sulle persone


hai scritto:
*avete dimostrato che per voi è fondamentale:* (a parte che avrei anche altre priorità più fondamentali ma vabbè)
-etichettare un comportamento come riprovevole o meno "in assoluto"
-scagliarsi contro un'esponente del vostro sesso 
-giudicare e possibilmente condannare comportamenti dove ci sia di mezzo la componente sessuale come mezzo di affermazione

e tu cos'hai fatto sul comportamento di chi etichetta? hai espresso un giudizio assoluto : ipocriti.

le parole sono importanti


----------



## Sbriciolata (1 Marzo 2012)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Quindi se voi beccaste i vostri figli ad andare a scuola il giorno che c'è compito in classe di matematica con i fogliettini attaccati nei polsini del maglione, vi sentireste dei falliti come genitori, perchè stanno sfuggendo alla regola che vale per tutti gli altri ?
> 
> No perchè a questo punto il concetto che mi state trasmettendo con vostri interventi è questo. E non mi dite che sono cose diverse, perchè a stò punto, oltrepassare le regole facendo un pompino al prof e mettendosi i fogliettini nel maglione è la stessa identica cosa....


Tuba, ma che c'entra come mi sento io come genitore se mio figlio ha un bigliettino... il bigliettino è una cosa che uno si prepara sempre e nella maggior parte dei casi si rivela completamente inutile. Sono esperienze da fare, così un ragazzo impara che se conta SOLO sul bigliettino, poi col cavolo che riesce a pigliare 6.
E se mio figlio viene da me a vantarsi che riesce a pigliare 6 solo con i bigliettini, visto che mi conosce, non fa una cosa intelligente... perchè io non mi sento fallita, ma sento che in quel momento devo intervenire PESANTEMENTE come educatore.
E qualora farsi un bigliettino fosse equivalente a  tentare di corrompere un professore, e non è così, è l'atteggiamento a posteriori quello che mi fa dire: impunita.


----------



## Chiara Matraini (1 Marzo 2012)

Skizzofern ha detto:


> hai scritto:
> *avete dimostrato che per voi è fondamentale:* (a parte che avrei anche altre priorità più fondamentali ma vabbè)
> -etichettare un comportamento come riprovevole o meno "in assoluto"
> -scagliarsi contro un'esponente del vostro sesso
> ...


ripeto: non è un giudizio, è un fatto

i fatti parlano da soli


----------



## Tubarao (1 Marzo 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Tuba, ma che c'entra come mi sento io come genitore se mio figlio ha un bigliettino... il bigliettino è una cosa che uno si prepara sempre e nella maggior parte dei casi si rivela completamente inutile. Sono esperienze da fare, così un ragazzo impara che se conta SOLO sul bigliettino, poi col cavolo che riesce a pigliare 6.
> E se mio figlio viene da me a vantarsi che riesce a pigliare 6 solo con i bigliettini, visto che mi conosce, non fa una cosa intelligente... perchè io non mi sento fallita, ma sento che in quel momento devo intervenire PESANTEMENTE come educatore.
> *E qualora farsi un bigliettino fosse equivalente a  tentare di corrompere un professore, e non è così, è l'atteggiamento a posteriori quello che mi fa dire: impunita.*


No, perchè la morale che è uscita da parecchi interventi è proprio questa:

a 15 / 16 i bigliettini

a 23 / 24 i pompini

morale che a me provoca l'orticaria...sia chiaro.


----------



## Chiara Matraini (1 Marzo 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Tuba, ma che c'entra come mi sento io come genitore se mio figlio ha un bigliettino... il bigliettino è una cosa che uno si prepara sempre e nella maggior parte dei casi si rivela completamente inutile. Sono esperienze da fare, così un ragazzo impara che se conta SOLO sul bigliettino, poi col cavolo che riesce a pigliare 6.
> E se mio figlio viene da me a vantarsi che riesce a pigliare 6 solo con i bigliettini, visto che mi conosce, non fa una cosa intelligente... perchè io non mi sento fallita, ma sento che in quel momento devo intervenire PESANTEMENTE come educatore.
> *E qualora farsi un bigliettino fosse equivalente a  tentare di corrompere un professore*, e non è così, è l'atteggiamento a posteriori quello che mi fa dire: impunita.


Sbri, siete voi che tirate sempre dentro i principi assoluti

Guarda che per i principi assoluti a cui solitamente vi riferite, rubare un euro e rubarne un milione è la stessa identica cosa....

....rubare


----------



## lunaiena (1 Marzo 2012)

Skizzofern ha detto:


> ma che palle. Ipocrita ce sarai te! Ma voi siete fuori di testa!
> senza contare che hai elencato una serie di giudizi (quindi stai etichettando esattamente come accusi gli altri di fare)
> solo per chi ha espresso un giudizio, pensiero, opinione manco avesse sparato sulla croce rossa.
> Ma ripigliatevi!
> Io ho paura di certe cose ma non vedo cazzo c'entri col tred



Bha....
a me non sembra un elenco di giudizi....


----------



## Sbriciolata (1 Marzo 2012)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Sbri, siete *voi* che tirate sempre dentro i principi assoluti
> 
> Guarda che per i principi assoluti a cui solitamente *vi* riferite, rubare un euro e rubarne un milione è la stessa identica cosa....
> 
> ....rubare


Chiara, non essere formale, dammi pure del tu


----------



## San Giovese (1 Marzo 2012)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Quindi se voi beccaste i vostri figli ad andare a scuola il giorno che c'è compito in classe di matematica con i fogliettini attaccati nei polsini del maglione, vi sentireste dei falliti come genitori, perchè stanno sfuggendo alla regola che vale per tutti gli altri ?
> 
> No perchè a questo punto il concetto che mi state trasmettendo con vostri interventi è questo. E non mi dite che sono cose diverse, perchè a stò punto, oltrepassare le regole facendo un pompino al prof e mettendosi i fogliettini nel maglione è la stessa identica cosa....


E si' e' proprio la stessa roba.Meno male che non hai figli, mi pare, perche' altrimenti non so se sarai nel caso severo a non farle portare i bigliettini o di manica larga a farle fare i pompini perche' tanto siamo emancipati/evoluti.

Ma dai.


----------



## Sbriciolata (1 Marzo 2012)

Tubarao ha detto:


> No, perchè la morale che è uscita da parecchi interventi è proprio questa:
> 
> a 15 / 16 i bigliettini
> 
> ...


Pure a me. Ma impunita lo è lei un po'... no?


----------



## Skizzofern (1 Marzo 2012)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> ripeto: non è un giudizio, è un fatto
> 
> i fatti parlano da soli


Ma posso capire perchè v'interessa tanto il giudizio (preferisco opinione, pensiero) di un utente virtuale che discute di un' argomento?  E perchè non posso esprimere liberamente il mio pensiero (esattamente come puoi fare tu) sul fatto che ,nella giusta misura, una donna che per farsi promuovere scopa un professore (lascia stare il resto che è fuoriviante) per me non è il massimo della vita, senza sentirmi dare dell'ipocrita?
Quando dici "per te è fondamentale" esprimi un fatto in base a uno scritto buttato su una tastiera che non ha nessun senso.
Non puoi sapere cosa per me è fondamentale da un mio pensiero su un argomento.
Dando dell'ipocrita che ti piaccia o no TU esprimi un giudizio. Giudizio che ,per altro, ciapo su e porto a ca' senza il timore di non dormirci stanotte


----------



## San Giovese (1 Marzo 2012)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Sbri, siete voi che tirate sempre dentro i principi assoluti
> 
> Guarda che per i principi assoluti a cui solitamente vi riferite, rubare un euro e rubarne un milione è la stessa identica cosa....
> 
> ....rubare


Si e' talmente vero quello che dici che adesso le bagatelle di poco conto ( tipo rubare un euro o una mela, per es.) non saranno manco punibili....a dimostrazione della pericolosita' sociale e dell'indole seriale.

Ma dai vuoi "godere" anche te delle attenuanti e spostare l'asticella della tua serialita' in basso in mezzo alle bagatelle.


----------



## Skizzofern (1 Marzo 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Chiara, non essere formale, dammi pure del tu


----------



## lunaiena (1 Marzo 2012)

Tubarao ha detto:


> *Quindi se voi beccaste i vostri figli ad andare a scuola il giorno che c'è compito in classe di matematica con i fogliettini attaccati nei polsini del maglione, vi sentireste dei falliti come genitori, perchè stanno sfuggendo alla regola che vale per tutti gli altri *?
> 
> No perchè a questo punto il concetto che mi state trasmettendo con vostri interventi è questo. E non mi dite che sono cose diverse, perchè a stò punto, oltrepassare le regole facendo un pompino al prof e mettendosi i fogliettini nel maglione è la stessa identica cosa....



Ma chi non l'ha fatto dai....
Sarà già che dico a mio figlio di non portare bigliettini perchè non è corretto .....e poi sorpresa arriva a scuola e molti altri ce li hanno.....
prima mi assicuro che sia preparato e poi uno si aggiusta come può no!


----------



## Tubarao (1 Marzo 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Pure a me. Ma impunita lo è lei un po'... no?


Mai affermato il contrario. Ma non era questo il motivo del mio intervento. Il motivo del mio intervento era poter dimostrare quanto sia facile etichettare una persona in base ad alcuni suoi comportamenti, quali ad esempio, ed era da qui che era partito il tutto, delle zoccole perchè adescano i mariti altrui.

Non puoi negare che nella specialità olimpica: _ladro una volta ladro tutta la vita,_ noi siamo campioni del mondo, altro che calcio. Dico noi perchè mi ci metto pure io in mezzo. Non facciamo l'errore di credere che io stia parlando da un pulpito.


----------



## Skizzofern (1 Marzo 2012)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Mai affermato il contrario. Ma non era questo il motivo del mio intervento. Il motivo del mio intervento era poter dimostrare quanto sia facile etichettare una persona in base ad alcuni suoi comportamenti, quali ad esempio, ed era da qui che era partito il tutto, delle zoccole perchè adescano i mariti altrui.
> 
> Non puoi negare che nella specialità olimpica: _ladro una volta ladro tutta la vita,_ noi siamo campioni del mondo, altro che calcio. Dico noi perchè mi ci metto pure io in mezzo. Non facciamo l'errore di credere che io stia parlando da un pulpito.


Ma così come si mette un'etichetta si può levare eh? tu mi spieghi e io elaboro.
amici come prima no?
non è che condanni a vita chi mi sembra stia facendo una cazzata in base ad un unico comportamento.


----------



## Tubarao (1 Marzo 2012)

Skizzofern ha detto:


> Ma così come si mette un'etichetta si può levare eh? tu mi spieghi e io elaboro.
> amici come prima no?
> non è che condanni a vita chi mi sembra stia facendo una cazzata in base ad un unico comportamento.


Cosa che di base sarebbe indice di grande emancipazione, anche se non mi sembra il caso ora entrare nei meandri di quanto sia difficile togliersele di dosso e quanto sangue e sudore in alcuni frangenti sia questo costato.

Ma la cosa che più mi smuove l'embolo è: ma perchè me la devi attaccare ?


----------



## Sbriciolata (1 Marzo 2012)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Mai affermato il contrario. Ma non era questo il motivo del mio intervento. Il motivo del mio intervento era poter dimostrare quanto sia facile etichettare una persona in base ad alcuni suoi comportamenti, quali ad esempio, ed era da qui che era partito il tutto, delle zoccole perchè adescano i mariti altrui.
> 
> Non puoi negare che nella specialità olimpica: _ladro una volta ladro tutta la vita,_ noi siamo campioni del mondo, altro che calcio. Dico noi perchè mi ci metto pure io in mezzo. Non facciamo l'errore di credere che io stia parlando da un pulpito.


Sono d'accordo... non ci eravamo capiti prima. Mi pareva strano...


----------



## Skizzofern (1 Marzo 2012)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Cosa che di base sarebbe indice di grande emancipazione, anche se non mi sembra il caso ora entrare nei meandri di quanto sia difficile togliersele di dosso e quanto sangue e sudore in alcuni frangenti sia questo costato.
> 
> Ma la cosa che più mi smuove l'embolo è: ma perchè me la devi attaccare ?


perchè me ne avanzano e non so più dove cacchio attaccarle:mrgreen:


----------



## Tubarao (1 Marzo 2012)

San Giovese ha detto:


> *Si e' talmente vero quello che dici che adesso le bagatelle di poco conto ( tipo rubare un euro o una mela, per es.) non saranno manco punibili....a dimostrazione della pericolosita' sociale e dell'indole seriale.*
> 
> Ma dai vuoi "godere" anche te delle attenuanti e spostare l'asticella della tua serialita' in basso in mezzo alle bagatelle.



Guarda che 60 anni di  Due pesi e due misure l'hanno messo in ginocchio stò cazzo di paese.

Ma rischiamo di andare OT


----------



## San Giovese (1 Marzo 2012)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Ecco. Due pesi e due misure l'hanno messo in ginocchio stò cazzo di paese.


Ma non diciamo cazzate.

Scommetto che qualche software o film o libro o canzone te li scarichi...

i precisi devono essere sempre gli altri,no?


----------



## Minerva (1 Marzo 2012)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Guarda che 60 anni di Due pesi e due misure l'hanno messo in ginocchio stò cazzo di paese.
> 
> Ma rischiamo di andare OT


se parliamo di mettere in ginocchio un paese i furbi hanno la palma d'oro.


----------



## Minerva (1 Marzo 2012)

Tubarao ha detto:


> *Quindi se voi beccaste i vostri figli ad andare a scuola il giorno che c'è compito in classe di matematica con i fogliettini attaccati nei polsini del maglione, vi sentireste dei falliti come genitori, perchè stanno sfuggendo alla regola che vale per tutti gli altri ?
> 
> *No perchè a questo punto il concetto che mi state trasmettendo con vostri interventi è questo. E non mi dite che sono cose diverse, perchè a stò punto, oltrepassare le regole facendo un pompino al prof e mettendosi i fogliettini nel maglione è la stessa identica cosa....


leggermente esasperato come concetto ; comunque nel pacchetto educazione ci sta che s'insegni ai figli che si può fare i furbi una volta ma prima o poi se non ci si prepara si paga la penale.non tanto per altruismo, quanto per mera logica , conviene studiare.
il rispetto per gli altri viene di conseguenza poi a quello per se stessi.
gli ostacoli si superano, non si bypassano


----------



## Eliade (1 Marzo 2012)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> ma sarete una manica d'ipocriti....
> 
> io ho capito perfettamente cosa voleva sottolineare Tubarao, e mica sono un genio...
> 
> ...


1) Io non etichetto nulla. Quello che posso pensare di una persona sono pensieri *miei* che esulano dall'avere rispetto per quella persona seppur non approvandone il comportamento. E ho anche raccontato vari fatti...non so se avete letto.
2) Io mi scaglio contro tutti se ne sentissi l'esigenza, me ne frego del sesso. 
3)Si lo condanno. Per me è condannabile. Usare "la componente sessuale" per ottenere favori per me è condannabile. Se per te è condannabile questo mio modo di vedere fatti tuoi...ma siccome lo ammetto chiaramente non mi si può dare dell'ipocrita. 

Guarda che la paura è proprio una cazzata.

E comunque quella della tipa non è emancipazione, è strafottenza, che non è necessariamente una cosa cattiva. Anzi...



Tubarao ha detto:


> Ma che ne so se ne è pentita oppure no, saranno cose sue  Posso solo dire che quando lo raccontò non aveva paura di nessun (pre)giudizio, e questo per me è indice di donna emancipata. Magari il suo pensiero era: Tranquillo lo so da me che ho fatto una cazzata, non ci servi tu per dirmelo. Non potrei dirlo questo. Però sicuramente l'immagine che ho avuto davanti è stata quella di una donna..........sicura. Sicura nel raccontare di suoi sbagli e/o cazzata o cose di cui lei è fiera. Ma indubbiamente sicura.


 Tuba, ma dimmi un solo valido motivo per il quale si doveva preoccupare, in casa sua, del tuo (pre)giudizio?
Cioè tanto di cappello per la strafottenza ai giudizi, ma il comportamento secondo me sbagliato (e non quello di essere andata a letto col prof.) rimane.
Ma davvero tu credi che questa sia emancipazione.
Per me l'emancipazione sarebbe stata che non si fosse proprio presentata all'esame, vista la non preparazione.
Oppure andarci a letto e presentarsi preparatissima.


----------



## Chiara Matraini (1 Marzo 2012)

San Giovese ha detto:


> Si e' talmente vero quello che dici che adesso le bagatelle di poco conto ( tipo rubare un euro o una mela, per es.) non saranno manco punibili....a dimostrazione della pericolosita' sociale e dell'indole seriale.
> 
> *Ma dai vuoi "godere" anche te delle attenuanti e spostare l'asticella della tua serialita' in basso in mezzo alle bagatelle.*



ma ovvio che lo voglio fare, lo faccio quotidianamente....

a differenza di chi sbandiera principi altissimi, purissimi e levissimi fino a quando non si trova di fronte ai fatti concreti....

:carneval:


----------



## Minerva (1 Marzo 2012)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> ma ovvio che lo voglio fare, lo faccio quotidianamente....
> 
> a differenza di chi sbandiera principi altissimi, purissimi e levissimi fino a quando non si trova di fronte ai fatti concreti....
> 
> :carneval:


cioè?


----------



## Leda (1 Marzo 2012)

*Ma in tutto ciò...*

... dov'è finito The Cheater??? 

:blank:


----------



## Tubarao (1 Marzo 2012)

Regina delle Nevi ha detto:


> ... dov'è finito The Cheater???
> 
> :blank:



E' andato a fare il professore d'Italiano negli U.S.A.


----------



## Tebe (1 Marzo 2012)

Tubarao ha detto:


> E' andato a fare il professore d'Italiano negli U.S.A.


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl: (Stai in campana Tuba. Dopo il commento del tuo avatar ti tengo d'occhio:cattivik:


----------



## Leda (1 Marzo 2012)

Tubarao ha detto:


> E' andato a fare il professore d'Italiano negli U.S.A.


Lo sputtanamento del suo 3d è stato decisivo per dargli lo sprint! Chi l'avrebbe mai detto che la soluzione di tutte le sue ambasce fosse così a portata di mano? :mrgreen:


----------



## Non Registrato (1 Marzo 2012)

non si scopano i prof.

(perlomeno non prima di aver dato il loro esame)

quintina


----------



## Minerva (2 Marzo 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> non si scopano i prof.
> 
> (perlomeno *non prima di aver dato il loro esame)
> 
> *quintina


ti prepari per  un esame da 30 e lode e dopo procedi con tutta la seduzione e il sesso che vuoi: questa è emancipazione


----------



## Ultimo (2 Marzo 2012)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> sì, io sono fuori di testa
> :mrgreen:
> 
> il mio è un elenco di fatti, non un elenco di giudizi sulle persone


Invece mi sa il contrario.​


----------



## The Cheater (2 Marzo 2012)

Regina delle Nevi ha detto:


> ... dov'è finito The Cheater???
> 
> :blank:


Sono qui...e mi chiedo dove sia arrivata la discusdione

Devo leggere tipo 20 pagine per capire...o mi spiegate???


----------



## Minerva (2 Marzo 2012)

The Cheater ha detto:


> Sono qui...e mi chiedo dove sia arrivata la discusdione
> 
> Devo leggere tipo 20 pagine per capire...o mi spiegate???


a meno che qualcuno non ti voglia fare una registrazione vocale mi sa che ti toccherà comunque leggere e arricchirti di brillanti concetti partoriti dalle nostre geniali piccole menti 

punti e virgole sempre a parte


----------



## Simy (2 Marzo 2012)

The Cheater ha detto:


> Sono qui...e mi chiedo dove sia arrivata la discusdione
> 
> Devo leggere tipo 20 pagine per capire...o mi spiegate???


io pure devo leggere 20 pagine...se le leggi me le riassumi? :mrgreen:


----------



## The Cheater (2 Marzo 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> io pure devo leggere 20 pagine...se le leggi me le riassumi? :mrgreen:


Per te questo e altro gioia mia


----------



## Simy (2 Marzo 2012)

The Cheater ha detto:


> Per te questo e altro gioia mia


:bacio: 

ti adoro quando fai cosi! :mrgreen:


----------



## Sbriciolata (2 Marzo 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> non si scopano i prof.
> 
> (perlomeno non prima di aver dato il loro esame)
> 
> quintina


....

	
	
		
		
	


	




....


----------



## Minerva (2 Marzo 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> ....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


cos'è questa zecca, sbrisciolata?:unhappy:


----------



## Sbriciolata (2 Marzo 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> cos'è questa zecca, sbrisciolata?:unhappy:


un emoticon con la katana... non è bello eh? ma la grafica giap a me non piace molto, questo era l'unico che non venisse da un cartone


----------



## Flavia (2 Marzo 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> io pure devo leggere 20 pagine...se le leggi me le riassumi? :mrgreen:



57 pagine, io ho letto solo il primo intervento, se qualcuno ti fa un riassuntino, me lo fai leggere?
:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------



## Sbriciolata (2 Marzo 2012)

Flavia ha detto:


> 57 pagine, io ho letto solo il primo intervento, se qualcuno ti fa un riassuntino, me lo fai leggere?
> :mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


Noi non siamo d'accordo con voi, ma voi non siete d'accordo con loro... purtroppo però noi e loro non sempre siamo d'accordo


----------



## Flavia (2 Marzo 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Noi non siamo d'accordo con voi, ma voi non siete d'accordo con loro... purtroppo però noi e loro non sempre siamo d'accordo


Grazie, ora è tutto più chiaro:mrgreen:


----------



## Simy (2 Marzo 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Noi non siamo d'accordo con voi, ma voi non siete d'accordo con loro... purtroppo però noi e loro non sempre siamo d'accordo


:thinking:


----------



## Tubarao (2 Marzo 2012)

Flavia ha detto:


> 57 pagine, io ho letto solo il primo intervento, se qualcuno ti fa un riassuntino, me lo fai leggere?
> :mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:



Eehhhh...ma qui non si studia e non ci si applica......e poi lo credo bene che............


----------



## Simy (2 Marzo 2012)

Flavia ha detto:


> 57 pagine, io ho letto solo il primo intervento, se qualcuno ti fa un riassuntino, me lo fai leggere?
> :mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:



of course! :mrgreen:


----------



## Flavia (2 Marzo 2012)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Eehhhh...ma qui non si studia e non ci si applica......e poi lo credo bene che............


ok, ma 57 pagine!!!!
Bei tempi quando si usavano i bignami


----------



## Tubarao (2 Marzo 2012)

Flavia ha detto:


> ok, ma 57 pagine!!!!
> Bei tempi quando si usavano i bignami


I tempi sono cambiati  Il Bignami è out  Adesso si risolve in altri modi 

(Mii accorgo che non hai effettivamente letto le pagine )


----------



## Flavia (2 Marzo 2012)

Tubarao ha detto:


> I tempi sono cambiati  Adesso........
> 
> (Mii accorgo che non hai effettivamente letto le pagine )


non vorrai mica darmi il debito e rimandarmi a settembre?
mi applico: 58 pagine, mi fa supporre che l'argomento sia interessante


----------



## Skizzofern (2 Marzo 2012)

Flavia ha detto:


> non vorrai mica darmi il debito e rimandarmi a settembre?
> mi applico: 58 pagine, mi fa supporre che l'argomento sia interessante


se vuoi un consiglio guardati solo il finale di malena


----------



## Tubarao (2 Marzo 2012)

Flavia ha detto:


> non vorrai mica darmi il debito e rimandarmi a settembre?
> mi applico: 58 pagine, mi fa supporre che l'argomento sia interessante


Volendo c'è un modo molto più veloce


----------



## Ultimo (2 Marzo 2012)

Comunque.
E' veramente dura.


----------



## Flavia (2 Marzo 2012)

Skizzofern ha detto:


> se vuoi un consiglio guardati solo il finale di malena


la bellucci, no per favore quando recita è espressiva come un soprammobile di capo di monte


----------



## Flavia (2 Marzo 2012)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Volendo c'è un modo molto più veloce


:unhappy:


----------



## Tubarao (2 Marzo 2012)

Flavia ha detto:


> :unhappy:



Flavia scherzo eeehhh....


----------



## Flavia (2 Marzo 2012)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Flavia scherzo eeehhh....


:carneval::carneval::carneval::carneval::carneval:


----------



## Nausicaa (2 Marzo 2012)

Scusate, non so di che state parlando adesso, mi sono fermata qualche pagina fa.

Pensandoci un pò su, più che per dire a voi quale è la mia opinione, quanto per fissarmela in parole, scrivo la mia umilissima opinione.


Una ragazza si scopa il prof in cambio di aiuto all'esame.

Giudizio: ha fatto una cosa brutta.  Un giudizio è una opinione personale, circostanziata e passibile di modifiche, che si basa sul sistema di valori personali, buoni o meno buoni che siano. I giudizi sono utili, anzi, imprescindibili ad ognuno di noi, perchè ci servono per orientarci nel mare del quotidiano, tra le persone. Non possiamo lasciare tutto grigio, per poterci muovere abbiamo bisogno dei giudizi.

Etichetta: quella ragazza è una zoccola. Una etichetta è un giudizio categorico, non suscettibile di modifiche o di ripensamenti.

Personalmente, credo che siano portati alle etichette le persone il cui sistema di valori non sia stato in realtà meditato e voluto, ma accettato tutto in blocco senza riflessione, critica, reale accettazione personale.

Come solo chi conosce bene la lingua può permettersi di giocare con essa e lasciare spazio a modifiche e stile personale, mentre chi arranca sul dizionario deve attenersi scrupolosamente a ciò che sa.
Come solo chi ha una fede meditata è in grado di discutere le tante piccole pazzie della propria religione, mentre chi in realtà la fede l'ha ricevuta tale e quale da qualcun altro, come atto di fede di un atto di fede di un atto di fede, si inalbera se solo gli metti in dubbio il miracolo del sangue di S Gennaro.

Aggiungo, a mò di svolazzo inutile: quando qualcuno dice "non ti giudico" secondo me significa: "non mi interessa che tu mi racconti i particolari per giustificarti, risparmiameli", oppure "non ho tempo nè voglia di dirti tutto ciò che penso di te" :mrgreen:  scherzo


----------



## Chiara Matraini (3 Marzo 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> *ti prepari per  un esame da 30 e lode e dopo procedi con tutta la seduzione* e il sesso *che vuoi*: questa è emancipazione


perfetta descrizione del mio esame di latino2  :mrgreen:

prima e durante

fu un esame seducente


----------



## contepinceton (3 Marzo 2012)

*Il mio problema con le etichette e i giudizi...*

Molto contiana sto piccolo dialogo...ohi vogliono la sincerità...ma poi si incazzano eh?

[video=youtube;ap_cY5XbiAI]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ap_cY5XbiAI&feature=youtu.be[/video]


----------



## Minerva (5 Marzo 2012)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Scusate, non so di che state parlando adesso, mi sono fermata qualche pagina fa.
> 
> Pensandoci un pò su, più che per dire a voi quale è la mia opinione, quanto per fissarmela in parole, scrivo la mia umilissima opinione.
> 
> ...


a me viene sempre da ridere quando qualcuno , inalberandosi contro giudizi ed etichette, in realtà non fa che rappresentare esattamente quello per cui si lamenta.


----------



## Nausicaa (5 Marzo 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> a me viene sempre da ridere quando qualcuno , inalberandosi contro giudizi ed etichette, in realtà non fa che rappresentare esattamente quello per cui si lamenta.


E' tuttavia molto umano.
Abbiamo bisogno di sentirci bene con noi stessi, e viene spontaneo farlo anche (anche) rappresentandoci a noi stessi migliori di quello che siamo.

Conosci te stesso... il problema è quanto ti conosci e scopri che non sei la persona con cui staresti volentieri assieme! :mrgreen:


----------



## JON (5 Marzo 2012)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> E' tuttavia molto umano.
> Abbiamo bisogno di sentirci bene con noi stessi, e viene spontaneo farlo anche (anche) rappresentandoci a noi stessi migliori di quello che siamo.
> 
> Conosci te stesso... il problema è quanto ti conosci e scopri che non sei la persona con cui staresti volentieri assieme! :mrgreen:


Però alla fine è sempre meglio stare bene con noi stessi. Non credo che, alla lunga, approvazioni ed accettazioni esterne, siano determinanti. Se non altro perchè alla fine la nostra immagine di ritorno e il risultato di uno scambio con individui diversi da noi.

Stare bene con se stessi, accettare i propri limiti ed avere la consapevolezza dei propri pregi, è un ottimo scudo contro giudizi esterni inutili ed approssimativi.

Siamo esseri sociali, è vero, questo prima di tutto. Ma bisogna anche discernere noi stessi dalla dipendenza dagli altri che questa socialità può generare.


----------



## contepinceton (5 Marzo 2012)

JON ha detto:


> Però alla fine è sempre meglio stare bene con noi stessi. Non credo che, alla lunga, approvazioni ed accettazioni esterne, siano determinanti. Se non altro perchè alla fine la nostra immagine di ritorno e il risultato di uno scambio con individui diversi da noi.
> 
> Stare bene con se stessi, accettare i propri limiti ed avere la consapevolezza dei propri pregi, è un ottimo scudo contro giudizi esterni inutili ed approssimativi.
> 
> Siamo esseri sociali, è vero, questo prima di tutto. Ma bisogna anche discernere noi stessi dalla dipendenza dagli altri che questa socialità può generare.


Bravo!
Stare bene con noi stessi!

Infatti poi quando arrivano i giudizi...guardi sti giudici e ti viene solo da ridere loro in faccia no?


----------



## Ultimo (5 Marzo 2012)

JON ha detto:


> Però alla fine è sempre meglio stare bene con noi stessi. Non credo che, alla lunga, approvazioni ed accettazioni esterne, siano determinanti. Se non altro perchè alla fine la nostra immagine di ritorno e il risultato di uno scambio con individui diversi da noi.
> 
> Stare bene con se stessi, accettare i propri limiti ed avere la consapevolezza dei propri pregi, è un ottimo scudo contro giudizi esterni inutili ed approssimativi.
> 
> Siamo esseri sociali, è vero, questo prima di tutto. Ma bisogna anche discernere noi stessi dalla dipendenza dagli altri che questa socialità può generare.



Già! 
Ed anche il conte giustamente dice ok.
Ma questo fino a quando? 
Ricordiamoci che, quello che fa male, è quello che non ti aspetti. E poi ricordiamoci che, vuoi o non vuoi ognuno di noi ha, o pregiudizi o spine nel fianco, o chissà che! Sarebbe facile arrivare ad una certa età prendere consapevolezza di noi e fare questi discorsi, ma così non è. Però anche io ritengo fondamentalmente gusto il discorso di JON


----------



## contepinceton (5 Marzo 2012)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Già!
> Ed anche il conte giustamente dice ok.
> Ma questo fino a quando?
> Ricordiamoci che, quello che fa male, è quello che non ti aspetti. E poi ricordiamoci che, vuoi o non vuoi ognuno di noi ha, o pregiudizi o spine nel fianco, o chissà che! Sarebbe facile arrivare ad una certa età prendere consapevolezza di noi e fare questi discorsi, ma così non è. Però anche io ritengo fondamentalmente gusto il discorso di JON


Ma osserva Claudio i vecchi guerrieri...
Persone che non hanno proprio più nulla da aspettarsi perchè hanno vissuto e la vita si è abbattuta su di loro con disgrazie...e vittorie...no?
Sono come diventati coriacei...

Mica puoi vivere sempre in tensione braccato con la paura che ti capiti questo o quell'altro no?

Piuttosto da chi codifichiamo come nemici ci aspettiamo il peggio e il di più...
Lo schiaffo fa male...quando lo riceviamo al posto di un bacio...quando siamo lì con il viso rilassato e fiducioso...

Ma dobbiamo riflettere attentamente...

Claudio...
Guarda quante persone...
Quel giorno all'altare tutti emozionati e innamorosi...
Poi là davanti al giudice...a sentenziare che queste due persone per la reciproca sopravvivenza devono lasciarsi...

Claudio osserva i vecchi...
Non sono mai teneroni...
Sembrano perfino anaffettivi...
Non fanno tante pantomime...

Hanno vissuto...purtroppo la fetta dietro è lunga...e non sai se il domani c'è.

Pensa che botta arrivare in fondo...
E dover ammettere di aver sprecato l'esistenza...in fuochi fatui!


----------



## Ultimo (5 Marzo 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ma osserva Claudio i vecchi guerrieri...
> Persone che non hanno proprio più nulla da aspettarsi perchè hanno vissuto e la vita si è abbattuta su di loro con disgrazie...e vittorie...no?
> Sono come diventati coriacei...
> 
> ...


Il tuo discorso "diciamo"che non fa una grinza, ma sarebbe giusto e comunque mai al 100% perchè tutto diviene soggettivo, se fossimo vecchi e prossimi alla morte.   auahahah  e nun te toccare.
Anche io la penso come te, ma per come ho scritto sopra mai dire mai! anche se io questo mai lo dico, e sono serissimo.


----------



## lunaiena (5 Marzo 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ma osserva Claudio i vecchi guerrieri...
> Persone che non hanno proprio più nulla da aspettarsi perchè hanno vissuto e la vita si è abbattuta su di loro con disgrazie...e vittorie...no?
> Sono come diventati coriacei...
> 
> ...



I "diversamente giovani" sono eccezionali ...
Hanno vissuto si ben detto.....hanno vissuto quello che magari tu stai vivendo ora e ascoltarli per ma è wauuuuu.....


----------



## contepinceton (5 Marzo 2012)

lunapiena ha detto:


> I "diversamente giovani" sono eccezionali ...
> Hanno vissuto si ben detto.....hanno vissuto quello che magari tu stai vivendo ora e ascoltarli per ma è wauuuuu.....


Se morissi stanotte...mi direi...ma porco can...se ho vissuto una vita degna di essere vissuta...e porco can...tutta in prima persona!


----------

